# La Paradoja de Epicuro, una reflexión acertada que nos demuestra por qué Dios no puede ser lo que nos cuentan.



## Bartleby (8 Mar 2019)

La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.

La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.

Hay teorías fuera de la religión que dicen que Dios es malo y por este motivo existe el mal en el mundo, pero esto tampoco sería posible, porque entonces no sería omnipotente, ya que tendría la necesidad de la existencia de mal y una deidad omnipotente no tendría que tener necesidades.


No sé. Dejo sobre la mesa este interesante tema.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Mar 2019)

Falsa paradoja que demuestra una ignorancia profunda en metafísica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2019)

El libre albedrio implica la posibilidad del mal, no obstante es mejor un Dios que permite el libre albedrio y con ello que el mal pueda manifestarse en potencia, a un Dios que nos crea como Golems sin voluntad. 

Ademas Dios es Omnipotente en el sentido de que puede en potencia ser capaz de todo. Otra cosa es que como gran favor haya relegado la ejecucion practica de las conductas humanas no a su voluntad (que podria dado que es onmipotente) sino al espiritu individual humano. Cosa que podria acabar de un dia para otro, de acuerdo a su voluntad.


----------



## Sapere_Aude (8 Mar 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> Falsa paradoja que demuestra una ignorancia profunda en metafísica.



Iba a contestar al OP señalando los errores de ese razonamiento, pero luego he pensado "¿Para qué? Le iba a sonar a chino. 

Enviado desde mi XT1021 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## xapk (8 Mar 2019)

¿Alguien me dice este paso en qué está mal? El último de abajo, cuando pregunta si podría haber creado un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (8 Mar 2019)

> n_flamel dijo:
> Falsa paradoja que demuestra una ignorancia profunda en metafísica.



Iba a contestar al OP señalando los errores de ese razonamiento, pero luego he pensado "¿Para qué? Le iba a sonar a chino. 



Iluminadnos, pues.


----------



## Nefersen (8 Mar 2019)

Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.

El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler y que matándolo vas a salvar a 60 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".

De hecho, los nazis pensaban que hacían algo "bueno" al librar a Alemania de la "contaminación hebrea".

Así que desde la perspectiva de un ser omnisciente, tales conceptos absolutos no existen. Todo sigue su curso, el curso previsto y amoral, que está por encima de nuestros razonamientos morales.


----------



## hijodepantera (8 Mar 2019)

Si, supongo que se podría crear un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal ¿pero y si en su entendimiento supremo el hacedor quiere que pasemos por la experiencia?
¿Y si por muy real que te parezca la experiencia no es mas que una simulación y realmente no nos causa mal?
Yo siempre he pensado que entre los griegos hay mucha morralla.


----------



## n_flamel (8 Mar 2019)

xapk dijo:


> ¿Alguien me dice este paso en qué está mal? El último de abajo, cuando pregunta si podría haber creado un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal.



El paso del libre albedrío en efecto está mal como señala @ElArikiMau y es quizá el más importantes. Pero antes de eso conviene distinguir la Manifestación de los No-Manifestado. Sin idea de eso no se entiende nada.

La distinción bien-mal solo es válida en los niveles manifestados (creados). La manifestación está hecha de lucha de opuestos. El mal es una posibilidad metafísica y como tal debía tener lugar y manifestarse a diferentes niveles. Una vez emprendida la manifestación era inevitable a no ser que Dios cortara o amputara parte de su propia creación. Recuerda que cosmológicamente el mal comienza como una "rebelión" de algunos ángeles contra Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2019)

Si Dios nos crea capaces de ejecutar conductas, pero si no nos permite comprender las conductas porque las ideas platonicas estan ausentes, estonces no seriamos seres inteligentes capaces de reflexionar sobre lo que hacemos. Se podria eliminar el mal platonico y ser entonces como rocas que caen de los montes que despedazan las que llacen debajo sin comprender intelectualmente el hecho.

Quien pretende estas mutilaciones! el enemigo de la obra de Dios que es enemigo de la Vida.




n_flamel dijo:


> El paso del libre albedrío en efecto está mal como señala @ElArikiMau y es quizá el más importantes. Pero antes de eso conviene distinguir la Manifestación de los No-Manifestado. Sin idea de eso no se entiende nada.
> 
> La distinción bien-mal solo es válida en los niveles manifestados (creados). La manifestación está hecha de lucha de opuestos. El mal es una posibilidad metafísica y como tal debía tener lugar y manifestarse a diferentes niveles. Una vez emprendida la manifestación era inevitable a no ser que Dios cortara o amputara parte de su propia creación. Recuerda que cosmológicamente el mal comienza como una "rebelión" de algunos ángeles contra Dios.


----------



## APG (8 Mar 2019)

El amor exige libertad, para entregarse hay que poseerse. 

Los hombres estamos hechos a imagen y semejanza de Dios, y ahí tenemos las inquietudes que nos afligen. El hombre aunque tenga a las mujeres más bellas no le basta si las tiene por dinero, posición, interés... Es una idea que nos martillea. Y la mujer tiene pánico a ser usada por su cuerpo únicamente. Por eso no hay amor que nos reconforte más que el de la familia, el de un padre, una madre, unos abuelos, unos amigos que estén siempre ahí.... Eso anhelamos, un amor libre, que se entrega, a cambio de nada.


----------



## Angelillo23 (8 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Vaya pedazo de tontería. El principal problema es definir que es el "bien" y que es el "mal". No puedes. Porque lo que es bueno para ti, a lo mejor es malo para mi. O lo que es bueno para los dos es malo para nuestros hijos, o lo bueno para nuestros hijos malo para el resto de especies.

El bien y el mal son cosas objetivas y circunstanciales y como tales, no se pueden analizar con un simple SI-NO, ni esperar que dios, en caso de existir, pudiese aplicar el bien absoluto, si eso directamente no existe.


----------



## pernales (8 Mar 2019)

Depende de si Epicuro hablaba de Zeus o de Jupiter.
Por que este pavo de la Santisima Trinidad ni pajolera idea.

Yo soy mas de Baco y Priapo


----------



## Mardoqueo (8 Mar 2019)

Claro claro, "Dios" es esa nube de gas de la que tanto gusta a las logias, ese que tiene muchas leyecs ancestrales,mundiales y universales, y sus escogidos son los sumos sacerdotes masones. Claro claro.....


----------



## BGA (8 Mar 2019)

Para nuestros alcances experienciales, el Bien y el mal son absolutos pues nos desbordan completamente. En un orden superior, solo el Bien es Absoluto, pues si Dios es Absoluto y es el Bien, esa cualidad es instantánea en Dios. Sin embargo, el mal en el principio, solo era una potencialidad que encontró su ocasión en las criaturas, luego se expresa en los seres creados por un gesto de amor, que no es otra cosa que haciendo Dios al hombre a su imagen y semejanza, no puede privarle de la libertad. En nuestra propia experiencia, amor y libertad van de la mano, pues dar amor sin dar libertad es un proceso de amor incompleto e incluye elementos que corrompen el amor.


----------



## BGA (8 Mar 2019)

Ah, se me olvidaba. Si el Amor es absoluto, el Mal no lo es. Es el Mal quien "persigue" al Amor y no al inversa. Dicho de otro modo: el Mal es reactivo frente al Amor creativo. El Bien no necesita del Mal, pero sin el Bien, el Mal carece de sentido.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2019)

Añadiria incluso, sin libertad no existe siquiera el individuo. La condicion de existencia del individuo implica la condicion de existencia del mal.
Compare esto con el sueño de los tiranos de querer acabar con el mal del mundo, eliminando al individuo. Creando ese hombre de partido, ese golem que actua en todo momento en como se desea. Acaban con el individuo y no acaban con el mal sino que lo multiplican,
En verdad Dios, sin entrar en consideraciones de la revelación, es necesariamente extremadamente benevolo tal y como nos da muestra que no haya querido imponer su deseo de tirania en nosotros, y nos permita decidir libremente. Tiene poder para tiranizarnos! y aqui nos tolera en su generosidad ser imperfectos y pecadores en su creación.



BGA dijo:


> PAra nuestro alcances experienciales, el Bien y el mal son absolutos pues nos desbordan completamente. En un orden superior, solo el Bien es Absoluto, pues si Dios es Absoluto y es el Bien, esa cualidad es instantánea en Dios. Sin embargo, el mal en el principio, solo era una potencialidad que encontró su ocasión en las criaturas, luego se expresa en los seres creados por un gesto de amor, que no es otra cosa que haciendo Dios al hombre a su imagen y semejanza, no puede privarle de la libertad. En nuestra propia experiencia, amor y libertad van de la mano, pues dar amor sin dar libertad es un proceso de amor incompleto e incluye elementos que corrompen el amor.


----------



## Visilleras (8 Mar 2019)

Para empezar esa paradoja no pudo formularla Epicuro ya que, si os fijáis, está hablando del Dios Cristiano muchos años antes de que apareciese el cristianismo como tal.


----------



## BGA (8 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Añadiria incluso, sin libertad no existe siquiera el individuo. La condicion de existencia del individuo implica la condicion de existencia del mal.
> Compare esto con el sueño de los tiranos de querer acabar con el mal del mundo, eliminando al individuo. Creando ese hombre de partido, ese golem que actua en todo momento en como se desea. Acaban con el individuo y no acaban con el mal sino que lo multiplican,
> En verdad Dios, sin entrar en consideraciones de la revelación, es necesariamente extremadamente benevolo tal y como nos da muestra que no haya querido imponer su deseo de tirania en nosotros, y nos permita decidir libremente. Tiene poder para tiranizarnos! y aqui nos tolera en su generosidad ser imperfectos y pecadores en su creación.



Así es. Todo la proyección que existe sobre el "hombre del futuro", en cuyos pasos preliminares nos hallamos viendo como derriban a Dios en la idea de liberar al hombre de la tiranía de los dioses (cómo una media verdad puede lograr un relato absolutamente malicioso), ahogando su espiritualidad y cuando es necesario, vendiéndole una especie de sucedaneo incapaz de permear el corsé materialista, para luego vestirle de materia exógena que lo convertirá en un ser "funcional" compitiendo de igual a igual con esa cosa de la I. A. "creada" por esos hombres que pretender ocupar el Trono de Dios derribado.

Pero fracasarán pues cuando estén a punto de conseguirlo, o mejor, cuando crean que están a punto de conseguirlo, se acabará la historia: una humanidad beligerante en abierta discordia contra su Creador, necesita un remedio externo que la salve de sí misma....


----------



## Ulisses (8 Mar 2019)

El verdadero drama de la libertad, es el optar por el bien o por el mal. Ese conocimiento del bien y del mal también se nos otorgó libremente por Dios al comer el fruto del arbol prohibido. Y en ese árbol, cargado de simbolismos, está enroscada la serpiente, para persuadirte de que el bien y el mal son, simplemente, conceptos relativos....

El relativismo moral es netamente judío, igual que el determinismo,como doctrina que defiende la ausencia de libertad en el hombre, es genuinamente protestante. Dios es perfecto y el camino de perfección ni es oscuro, ni está previamente trazado; consiste en elegir el bien con pleno conocimiento y libertad, habiendo podido elegir el mal.


----------



## BGA (8 Mar 2019)

La bestia de Omaha Beach dijo:


> El verdadero drama de la libertad, es el optar por el bien o por el mal. Ese conocimiento del bien y del mal también se nos otorgó libremente por Dios al comer el fruto del arbol prohibido. Y en ese árbol, cargado de simbolismos, está enroscada la serpiente, para persuadirte de que el bien y el mal son, simplemente, conceptos relativos....
> 
> El relativismo moral es netamente judío, igual que el determinismo,como doctrina que defiende la ausencia de libertad en el hombre, es genuinamente protestante. Dios es perfecto y el camino de perfección ni es oscuro, ni está previamente trazado; consiste en elegir el bien con pleno conocimiento y libertad, habiendo podido elegir el mal.



Es nuestro deber pero solos no podemos discernir en su profundo misterio el Bien y el Mal. No somo jueces y de hecho el engaño fue que tomando de la fruta del árbol prohibido, conseguiríamos entender la diferencia y que ese entendimiento nos elevaría a categoría de dioses.

Pero no ser capaces de abordar en cada vida humana la entera verdad, no debe disuadirnos de buscarla hasta donde cada cuál pueda. No ser capaces absolutos no justifica que nos sintamos incapaces absolutos. De este tipo de conclusiones están los sepulcros heréticos llenos....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2019)

La caida del Eden, el arbol del bien y el mal


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2019)

Y sobre todo Islamico, en el Coran no hay lugar para la libre discreción humana, Ala confunde a quien quiere.



La bestia de Omaha Beach dijo:


> El verdadero drama de la libertad, es el optar por el bien o por el mal. Ese conocimiento del bien y del mal también se nos otorgó libremente por Dios al comer el fruto del arbol prohibido. Y en ese árbol, cargado de simbolismos, está enroscada la serpiente, para persuadirte de que el bien y el mal son, simplemente, conceptos relativos....
> 
> El relativismo moral es netamente judío, igual que el determinismo,como doctrina que defiende la ausencia de libertad en el hombre, es genuinamente protestante. Dios es perfecto y el camino de perfección ni es oscuro, ni está previamente trazado; consiste en elegir el bien con pleno conocimiento y libertad, habiendo podido elegir el mal.


----------



## Angelillo23 (8 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Para nuestros alcances experienciales, el Bien y el mal son absolutos pues nos desbordan completamente. En un orden superior, solo el Bien es Absoluto, pues si Dios es Absoluto y es el Bien, esa cualidad es instantánea en Dios. Sin embargo, el mal en el principio, solo era una potencialidad que encontró su ocasión en las criaturas, luego se expresa en los seres creados por un gesto de amor, que no es otra cosa que haciendo Dios al hombre a su imagen y semejanza, no puede privarle de la libertad. En nuestra propia experiencia, amor y libertad van de la mano, pues dar amor sin dar libertad es un proceso de amor incompleto e incluye elementos que corrompen el amor.



Que va, el bien y el mal no son absolutos para nada. Ni siquiera para una misma persona. Cuanto bien me han hecho males pasados, cuanto mal he hecho de bienes. Y hasta que no me muera no podré sopesar si viví el bien o el mal, y lo que dejé de vivir eso no lo sabré nunca.


----------



## luisito2 (8 Mar 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Vaya pedazo de tontería. El principal problema es definir que es el "bien" y que es el "mal". No puedes. Porque lo que es bueno para ti, a lo mejor es malo para mi. O lo que es bueno para los dos es malo para nuestros hijos, o lo bueno para nuestros hijos malo para el resto de especies.



En el contexto de esta paradoja, el bien y el mal están bien definidos y no dependen de los humanos. 

Hay un creador omnipotente que decreta una tabla de comportamientos que deben seguirse y de comportamientos que deben evitarse. Dios dicta una Ley que define el bien, el mal y los distingue y luego crea una realidad que contiene agentes capacitados para desobedecer esa Ley que ha dictado. 

Creo que todo este tipo de paradojas podrían estar relacionadas con una definición defectuosa de lo que es la realidad o 'el Universo' y lo que significa crear la realidad. 

En mi opinión, lo que distingue a la realidad es el tiempo y lo que define al tiempo es el presente. Todo lo que es real tiene un presente y todo lo que no es real no. 

Lo que hace realidad la música en un disco es la aguja que recorre el surco y define un presente. No hay música en un disco guardado en un cajón o en un programa de ordenador escrito en papel. El ordenador que ejecuta el programa o la aguja que recorre el surco del disco crean algo real porque definen un presente. 

Ese 'presente' crea una frontera entre el pasado, que está determinado, y el futuro, que necesariamente tiene que estar indeterminado. 

Un Dios que decida crear algo real tiene que renunciar a conocer el contenido del futuro, lo que implica el libre albedrío y 'el mal'

Si el futuro de un sistema 'está escrito', ese sistema no es real y si ese sistema es real, debe contener un presente, lo que implica que su futuro no puede 'estar escrito'


----------



## Ulisses (8 Mar 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Que va, el bien y el mal no son absolutos para nada. Ni siquiera para una misma persona. Cuanto bien me han hecho males pasados, cuanto mal he hecho de bienes. Y hasta que no me muera no podré sopesar si viví el bien o el mal, y lo que dejé de vivir eso no lo sabré nunca.



Es innegable que todos nacemos dotados de un sentido especial para distinguir el bien del mal. Ningún hombre nace sin esa facultad. Las acciones no son necesariamente buenas o malas, lo que tienen son consecuencias buenas o malas. Lo que en realidad las distingue es la finalidad con la que nacen, es decir, si están inspiradas por el bien o por el mal. Y esa elección es la que nos hace humanos y dueños de nuestro destino.


----------



## Von Riné (8 Mar 2019)

Alguien puede decirme donde Epicuro hablo de esta paradoja? 

Tengo una obrita con lo poco que se conserva de sus escritos (3 cartas y algunos dichos) y no recuerdo que saliera. 

Es mas, de hecho Epicuro no negaba la existencia de los dioses (en plural) pero sostenía que simplemente pasaban de los mortales y que no se involucraban mucho en los asuntos mundanos. Se podría decir que fue deista.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (8 Mar 2019)

no existe ninguna paradoja, Dios no destruye el mal aun cuando podria porque la existencia del mal es la condicion de la existencia del individuo
_individuo es quien se comporta de modo autonomo y tiene inteligencia para comprender sus acciones.
El diablo no es el causante del mal, que una vez destruido nos libramos de hacer el mal, el diablo es otro individuo mas.



luisito2 dijo:


> En el contexto de esta paradoja, el bien y el mal están bien definidos y no dependen de los humanos.
> 
> Hay un creador omnipotente que decreta una tabla de comportamientos que deben seguirse y de comportamientos que deben evitarse. Dios dicta una Ley que define el bien, el mal y los distingue y luego crea una realidad que contiene agentes capacitados para desobedecer esa Ley que ha dictado.
> 
> ...


----------



## mecaweto (8 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler, y que matándolo vas a salvar a 600 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



Relativismo moral...vaya perroflautada. Violar niñas es Mal aquí y en la China Popular. Y punto.


----------



## Angelillo23 (8 Mar 2019)

La bestia de Omaha Beach dijo:


> Es innegable que todos nacemos dotados de un sentido especial para distinguir el bien del mal. Ningún hombre nace sin esa facultad. Las acciones no son necesariamente buenas o malas, lo que tienen son consecuencias buenas o malas. Lo que en realidad las distingue es la finalidad con la que nacen, es decir, si están inspiradas por el bien o por el mal. Y esa elección es la que nos hace humanos y dueños de nuestro destino.



Siempre me ha intrigado esa forma de ver las cosas, porque si bien nacemos con la capacidad de distinguir el bien del mal, ese significado del bien es el que nos inculcan y es variable no solo de la época sino de la propia cultura a la que pertenece una persona y demás circunstancias. Podría pensarse que el bien y el mal son propiedades caprichosas, más exquisitas según la persona que realiza la obra. Dicho de otro modo, podría parecer que el bien es más asequible a aquellos de moral más relajada que no ven problema alguno en sus acciones, y del mismo modo, inalcanzable para aquella persona que cuestiona la finalidad de sus acciones con ahínco.



luisito2 dijo:


> En el contexto de esta paradoja, el bien y el mal están bien definidos y no dependen de los humanos.
> 
> Hay un creador omnipotente que decreta una tabla de comportamientos que deben seguirse y de comportamientos que deben evitarse. Dios dicta una Ley que define el bien, el mal y los distingue y luego crea una realidad que contiene agentes capacitados para desobedecer esa Ley que ha dictado.
> 
> ...



Entonces, si te he entendido bien, el mal en esta paradoja definiría algo como "si hay dios, ¿por qué tenemos la capacidad de matar?" (violar las leyes de dios) y no cosas como "si hay dios, ¿por qué éste permite que haya catástrofes naturales?" (algo que los humanos percibimos como destructivo o malo).

Esta forma de verlo quizá me parece más manejable. Para mí, aunque no puedo desarrollarlo, desde esta perspectiva no tendría sentido eliminar el mal, porque tanto nuestra existencia como toda la realidad son posibles porque existe la el mal (o la posibilidad de hacerlo).


----------



## Bartleby (9 Mar 2019)

Visilleras dijo:


> Para empezar esa paradoja no pudo formularla Epicuro ya que, si os fijáis, está hablando del Dios Cristiano muchos años antes de que apareciese el cristianismo como tal.



No me digas eso por favor. La idea de un Dios, un demiurgo, es muy anterior al cristianismo.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> Falsa paradoja que demuestra una ignorancia profunda en metafísica.



Exacto.

Es mucho más complicado que bueno-malo gñe.


----------



## davitin (9 Mar 2019)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Si, supongo que se podría crear un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal ¿pero y si en su entendimiento supremo el hacedor quiere que pasemos por la experiencia?
> ¿Y si por muy real que te parezca la experiencia no es mas que una simulación y realmente no nos causa mal?
> Yo siempre he pensado que entre los griegos hay mucha morralla.



Pero cómo va a crearse un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal?si alguien quiere hacer el mal y no puede por qué lo impide dios entonces no hay libre albedrio.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero cómo va a crearse un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal?si alguien quiere hacer el mal y no puede por qué lo impide dios entonces no hay libre albedrio.



Tan simple. Tan perfecto.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> No me digas eso por favor. La idea de un Dios, un demiurgo, es muy anterior al cristianismo.



Hay muchas ideas de dios, el demiurgo es solo una de ellas y desde luego implica otras concepciones muy superiores.


----------



## Bartleby (9 Mar 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> Hay muchas ideas de dios, el demiurgo es solo una de ellas y desde luego implica otras concepciones muy superiores.



En cualquier caso anteriores al cristianismo por supuesto que las hay, que por centrar mi mensaje, era a lo que estaba contestando.


----------



## BGA (9 Mar 2019)

luisito2 dijo:


> En el contexto de esta paradoja, el bien y el mal están bien definidos y no dependen de los humanos.
> 
> Hay un creador omnipotente que decreta una tabla de comportamientos que deben seguirse y de comportamientos que deben evitarse. Dios dicta una Ley que define el bien, el mal y los distingue y luego crea una realidad que contiene agentes capacitados para desobedecer esa Ley que ha dictado.
> 
> ...



Creo que escuché del Padre Fortea que "Dios vive en un presente infinito". Nosotros también en cierto modo, con la diferencia de que el tiempo pasa en nosotros pero no tiene mucho sentido decir lo mismo en el caso de Dios, pues Él lo crea, luego está al margen de su acción. Por otra parte "lee" nuestro corazón y así como el incumplimiento de la Ley Natural tiene consecuencias, en el propio acto de la transgresión -el pecado- queda escrito su efecto.

En todo caso y respecto a otros comentarios, el Bien y el Mal, escritos con mayúsculas, marca una diferencia intencionada con el bien y el mal tal como lo entendemos cotidianamente, de manera que aveces un mal reporta buenos frutos, por ejemplo un castigo, una enfermedad que te ofrece tiempo de meditación, un fracaso que te permite aprender de tus errores... y un bien malos frutos, como por ejemplo puede ser una herencia, premio, o recompensa que te desquicie y donde hubo mesura y sentido común, luego abundó el perdimiento y la corrupción. Estos conceptos que son los más comunes, no dejan de ser reflejos de aquellos que si bien podemos descifrar hasta cierto punto, juzgarlos presentes en otras personas es harto peligroso e injusto.


----------



## BGA (9 Mar 2019)

davitin dijo:


> Pero cómo va a crearse un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal?si alguien quiere hacer el mal y no puede por qué lo impide dios entonces no hay libre albedrio.



Bueno... yo no afirmaría que el mal existe como opción frente al bien que sustancie el libre albedrío, sino que el mal es una consecuencia de no obrar bien. En todo caso también hay grados, pues no es lo mismo hacer el bien que dejarte llevar por un ambiente bondadoso; o hacer el mal porque no hiciste el bien que era necesario. Estos serían "pecadillos" que incurren en un bien y un mal en minúsculas y son por suerte los más habituales en esta especie de limbo en que vivimos, salvo excepciones. 

Tal vez aclare un poco más el asunto hablar del Mal como una mezcla de odio y desesperanza y del Bien, como una mezcla de Amor, esperanza y confianza. Llevados a sus extremos podrían describir el infierno y el cielo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Mar 2019)

No me parece correcto asignarle independencia conceptual al "bien" y al "mal".
El único real, el único que refleja la acción de un dios,es el Bien, el mal, simplemente es su ausencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

la vida es un regalo del Altisimo y si existe alguien que no lo quiera ya sabe que hacer, pero maldecir de quien tomas de buena gana!



BGA dijo:


> Creo que escuché del Padre Fortea que "Dios vive en un presente infinito". Nosotros también en cierto modo, con la diferencia de que el tiempo pasa en nosotros pero no tiene mucho sentido decir lo mismo en el caso de Dios, pues Él lo crea, luego está al margen de su acción. Por otra parte "lee" nuestro corazón y así como el incumplimiento de la Ley Natural tiene consecuencias, en el propio acto de la transgresión -el pecado- queda escrito su efecto.
> 
> En todo caso y respecto a otros comentarios, el Bien y el Mal, escritos con mayúsculas, marca una diferencia intencionada con el bien y el mal tal como lo entendemos cotidianamente, de manera que aveces un mal reporta buenos frutos, por ejemplo un castigo, una enfermedad que te ofrece tiempo de meditación, un fracaso que te permite aprender de tus errores... y un bien malos frutos, como por ejemplo puede ser una herencia, premio, o recompensa que te desquicie y donde hubo mesura y sentido común, luego abundó el perdimiento y la corrupción. Estos conceptos que son los más comunes, no dejan de ser reflejos de aquellos que si bien podemos descifrar hasta cierto punto, juzgarlos presentes en otras personas es harto peligroso e injusto.


----------



## Maxinquaye (9 Mar 2019)

La idea de un Dios bueno parte de la idea de que hay un proposito detras de todo lo que hace. El debate elevado seria discutir si Dios tenia un proposito o no lo tenia a la hora de crear el universo. Tal vez el hecho de que exista el mal forme parte de ese proposito, que podria ser el de hacernos ver que es lo bueno y por lo tanto lo correcto, pero parece ser que el concepto de bueno/malo tampoco lo tenemos demasiado claro y al final todo depende de nuestra propia moral, que se nos transmite desde el nacimiento.

Lo mas cierto es que todo es discutible, menos los Dios y su proposito creador, el cual desconocemos y por eso deberiamos dar por buenas sus enseñanzas, porque es la unica manera de poder progresar sin tener que pararnos a discutirlo todo. Hay cuatro cosas basicas sobre las que no deberia haber discusion jamas, como la violencia, por ejemplo.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Mar 2019)

Hasta donde yo sé, nadie ha podido dar respuesta a esa pregunta: ¿por qué Dios creó el universo? Pero que el universo es una concepción "mental" más allá de su mera composición física, tampoco ofrece dudas. El mundo, ordenado tal y como Dios lo ha concebido funciona como un reloj suizo. Nos cuesta entender por qué Dios permite el mal, las enfermedades, la violencia.....y tal vez no nos damos cuenta de que esas patologías del universo son, precisamente, las que hacen distorsionar su funcionamiento y son "opciones" de cada una de las piezas diminutas que lo formamos.

Para Ariki Maru: es asombroso ese sentido del bien y del mal con el que hemos sido dotados. Un sentido que nos hace diferentes de los animales y que opera, incluso, en perjuicio de la especie. Antes de poder pensar o razonar, ya podemos elegir:

¿Desde cuándo el niño distingue el bien del mal? | REDEM

*La experiencia*_ fue liderada por Paul Bloom, experto en psicología infantil de la Universidad de Yale (EE.UU), quien luego, basado en sus investigaciones, publicó el libro ‘Just Babies: The Origins of Good and Evil’ (‘Solo bebés: los orígenes del bien y el mal’, todavía no traducido al español).

En un primer momento, un grupo de bebés de entre 6 y 10 meses contempló un sencillo espectáculo de títeres, en el cual una bola roja intentaba subir una colina. Había otros dos personajes: un triángulo amarillo, que ayudaba a la bola roja a subir, y un cuadrado azul, que causaba problemas y obligaba a la bola roja a bajar. Después, cuando se pidió a los niños que eligieran a su personaje preferido, cuatro de cada cinco eligieron al triángulo amarillo, es decir, *al que se había “comportado bien”*.

Una segunda prueba exhibía ante los bebés a un muñeco con forma de perro que intentaba abrir una caja. Dos osos, también de peluche, intervenían en la acción: uno le ayudaba, mientras que el otro se sentaba encima de la caja para impedir que la abriera. Al igual que antes, los niños *se quedaron con el oso colaborador*.

Hubo un tercer experimento. Un gato jugaba con una pelota y dos conejos lo miraban. Cuando la pelota se iba lejos, uno de los conejos la recogía y la devolvía al felino. El otro intentaba quedársela para él. La mayoría de los pequeños repitió la elección de las pruebas anteriores: *prefirieron al conejo que devolvía el balón al gato*. Ante la misma experiencia, bebés algo mayores (21 meses) incluso golpeaban al conejo que se había “portado mal”.




_


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Relativismo moral...vaya perroflautada. Violar niñas es Mal aquí y en la China Popular. Y punto.



Evidentemente NO. 

Lo que tú consideras "una niña" en otras culturas es considerada una mujer en edad de casarse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

El hombre no ha sido capaz de crear una celula en un laboratorio mucho menos es capaz de hacer un universo de diseño que contenga vida. Por eso mismo no tenemos minima autoridad para indicar que es posible un universo Humano habitable mejor que este. Uno en el que no existan huracanes me dira, pero es que la existencia de huracanes se debe a una serie de imperativos para la vida humana, una atmosfera y unas leyes de la termodinamica. De modo que no se pueden eliminar los huracanes sin destruir todo lo demas. El problema es ver agravios y ofensas en una creación que no es sino un regalo, a caballo regalado no le mires el dentado.

Esque justamente sino fueremos dotados de discernimiento sobre el bien y el mal, hariamos todavia más mal aunque no lo supieremos. Ademas de que tal mutilación seria de un hombre desmejorado incapaz de reflexion, una basurilla.

Es decir, el mero hecho de tener manos y piernas, nos permite ejecutar materialmente daño, es por esto que la condicion de libre albedrio lleva implicito la existencia del mal el potencia. Y sobre esta ejecución potencial del daño, tenemos intelecto para comprender reflexivamente nuestras acciones. Sino lo tubieramos seria aun peor.



La bestia de Omaha Beach dijo:


> Hasta donde yo sé, nadie ha podido dar respuesta a esa pregunta: ¿por qué Dios creó el universo? Pero que el universo es una concepción "mental" más allá de su mera composición física, tampoco ofrece dudas. El mundo, ordenado tal y como Dios lo ha concebido funciona como un reloj suizo. Nos cuesta entender por qué Dios permite el mal, las enfermedades, la violencia.....y tal vez no nos damos cuenta de que esas patologías del universo son, precisamente, las que hacen distorsionar su funcionamiento y son "opciones" de cada una de las piezas diminutas que lo formamos.
> 
> Para Ariki Maru: es asombroso ese sentido del bien y del mal con el que hemos sido dotados. Un sentido que nos hace diferentes de los animales y que opera, incluso, en perjuicio de la especie. Antes de poder pensar o razonar, ya podemos elegir:
> 
> ...


----------



## ﷽ (9 Mar 2019)

Si Dios existe, es cruel.

Si adoráis a Dios, hacedlo por miedo.

Si amáis a Dios, lo hacéis como la mujer que ama al cani que le da de hostias.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Existe una cultura que pone en igualdad de condiciones dos costumbres por el simple hecho de que son practicadas por alguien..



Nefersen dijo:


> Evidentemente NO.
> 
> Lo que tú consideras "una niña" en otras culturas es considerada una mujer en edad de casarse.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Existe una cultura que pone en igualdad de condiciones dos costumbres por el simple hecho de que son practicadas por alguien..




Cualquier idea superior de Dios implica que estè por encima del Bien y del Mal, siendo estos conceptos totalmente relativos y condicionados por la cultura y la ideología que uno tenga.

Los planetas y las galaxias no tienen concepto de Bien y Mal. Cuando una galaxia choca con otra y se destruye, ¿eso es "bueno" o "malo"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Que ideas o teoremas distintos, incluso opuestos, tengan la misma validez sencillamente porque alguien en la tierra puede creer en una u otra, es una falacia.
Dios esta por encima del bien y del mal, pero no en el sentido de un planeta inerte incapaz de comprender sus acciones. 



Nefersen dijo:


> Cualquier idea superior de Dios implica que estè por encima del Bien y del Mal, siendo estos conceptos totalmente relativos y condicionados por la cultura y la ideología que uno tenga.
> 
> Los planetas y las galaxias no tienen concepto de Bien y Mal. Cuando una galaxia choca con otra y se destruye, ¿eso es "bueno" o "malo"?


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que ideas o teoremas distintos, incluso opuestos, tengan la misma validez sencillamente porque alguien en la tierra puede creer en una u otra, es una falacia.
> Dios esta por encima del bien y del mal, pero no en el sentido de un planeta inerte incapaz de comprender sus acciones.



Si Dios "está por encima" es porque esos conceptos "están por debajo". 

En definitiva, en la esfera de lo divino, ni Bien ni Mal existen, son meras creaciones de la moral humana. Y ésta moral, la consecuencia de comportamientos adquiridos por la cultura mediante la evolución. 

Cuando se pretende que Dios sea "bueno" o "malo", se está haciendo una proyección simplista de nuestra propia psicología. Algo así como preguntarse si Dios respira o si Dios duerme.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Entiendo que es usted gnostico de corazón. En el gnosticismo los mundos platonicos surgen como una degeneración pleromatica, luego no son creaciones del hombre
Pero es que el hombre esta por encima del bien y el mal, ¿como no va a estarlo si es capaz de hacer su voluntad alli a donde llega? otra cosa ya son las consecuencias en esta vida y en la siguiente. Porque en esta vida no esta por encima de la operativa material del mundo, y en la siguiente no lo esta de la operativa teologica del mundo. No obstante el hombre comprende, salvo patologia, lo que es el bien y el mal.



Nefersen dijo:


> Si Dios "está por encima" es porque esos conceptos "están por debajo".
> 
> En definitiva, en la esfera de lo divino, ni Bien ni Mal existen, son meras creaciones de la moral humana. Y ésta moral, la consecuencia de comportamientos adquiridos por la cultura mediante la evolución.
> 
> Cuando se pretende que Dios sea "bueno" o "malo", se está haciendo una proyección simplista de nuestra propia psicología. Algo así como preguntarse si Dios respira o si Dios duerme.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Entiendo que es usted gnostico de corazón. En el gnosticismo los mundos platonicos surgen como una degeneración pleromatica, luego no son creaciones del hombre
> Pero es que el hombre esta por encima del bien y el mal, ¿como no va a estarlo si es capaz de hacer su voluntad alli a donde llega? otra cosa ya son las consecuencias en esta vida y en la siguiente. Porque en esta vida no esta por encima de la operativa material del mundo, y en la siguiente no lo esta de la operativa teologica del mundo. No obstante el hombre comprende, salvo patologia, lo que es el bien y el mal.




El hombre comprende lo que es bueno o malo, conforme a su educación y a su cultura. Si para nosotros es una aberración cortar el clítoris a una mujer, para otras culturas la ablación es un acto "bueno" y moralmente requerido. ¿Dónde irá "en la otra vida" un hombre que hace una ablación a una niña? ¿Al Cielo o al Infierno? 

Así que la moral es relativa a la cultura, y los conceptos de Bien o Mal están fuera de la esfera superior de lo Divino.

Del mismo modo que es ridículo preguntarse si Dios respira o duerme, lo es especular sobre si Dios es malo o bueno. Dios ES, por supuesto, más allá de los criterios morales con los que algunos pretenden vestirlo, en una proyección simplista.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> En cualquier caso anteriores al cristianismo por supuesto que las hay, que por centrar mi mensaje, era a lo que estaba contestando.



No estoy hablando de cristianismo. No lo malinterpretes. ¿Conoces los nombres de Dios? El falso politeísmo hindú o indoeuropeo es otro ejemplo de lo mismo. Ninguno de esos pueblos era o es politeísta.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

Dios es lo absoluto.
Lo absoluto no puede existir por definición.
Dios no puede existir.

No hay paradoja alguna. El error es partir ya de la existencia De Dios, la cual está por demostrar.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Dios es lo absoluto.
> Lo absoluto no puede existir por definición.
> Dios no puede existir.
> 
> No hay paradoja alguna. El error es partir ya de la existencia De Dios, la cual está por demostrar.




La discusión puede tenerse en estos términos: "Suponiendo que Dios existiese..."

¿Y por qué lo absoluto "no puede existir"?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Emplea nuevamente la falacia que consiste en dar validez a una idea o costumbre simplemente porque es practicada por alguien. Tal es como sostener que es posible trisecar un angulo con regla y compas porque asi lo cree mengano, o que las enfermedades los causan vapores que emanan de la tierra. La superioridad de una costumbre o idea exige su propia dialectica y no esta forma a todas luces falaz de que esta en la misma situacion de validez simplemente porque alguien asi lo crea. 

Cuando decimos que fulano es bueno o es malo, es porque aprehendemos de el una conducta. Sin entrar en la revelación, Dios es necesariamente bueno dado que el fruto de su conducta, el universo, es algo bien querido por sus humanos habitantes, asi es que no se suicidan en masa.



Nefersen dijo:


> El hombre comprende lo que es bueno o malo, conforme a su educación y a su cultura. Si para nosotros es una aberración cortar el clítoris a una mujer, para otras culturas la ablación es un acto "bueno" y moralmente requerido. ¿Dónde irá "en la otra vida" un hombre que hace una ablación a una niña? ¿Al Cielo o al Infierno?
> 
> Así que la moral es relativa a la cultura, y los conceptos de Bien o Mal están fuera de la esfera superior de lo Divino.
> 
> Del mismo modo que es ridículo preguntarse si Dios respira o duerme, lo es especular sobre si Dios es malo o bueno. Dios ES, por supuesto, más allá de los criterios morales con los que algunos pretenden vestirlo, en una proyección simplista.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Emplea nuevamente la falacia que consiste en dar validez a una idea o costumbre simplemente porque es practicada por alguien.



Yo no doy ninguna validez a los conceptos culturales, sólo los defino como lo que son: productos de la cultura, y no verdades esenciales.



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Sin entrar en la revelación, Dios es necesariamente bueno dado que el fruto de su conducta, el universo, es algo bien querido por sus humanos habitantes, asi es que no se suicidan en masa.



Pura proyección basada en una experiencia subjetiva. El Universo nos "parece" bueno a los humanos en tanto las condiciones actuales del planeta son "benignas". Pero ningún dinosaurio estaría de acuerdo con esa definición. Para ellos el Universo no fue tan "bueno", más bien, mortalmente "malo".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

El universo ateo tampoco esta sujeto a nada, es absoluto, y no obstante su existencia no eleva sospecha.



McNulty dijo:


> Dios es lo absoluto.
> Lo absoluto no puede existir por definición.
> Dios no puede existir.
> 
> No hay paradoja alguna. El error es partir ya de la existencia De Dios, la cual está por demostrar.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Pero usted argumenta que la arquitectura platonica no es objetiva, diciendo que existe un lugar en donde creen lo contrario. Lo cual le llevaria a decir que la cuadratura del circulo es cultural, dado que existe un grupo que piensa tal o pascual al respecto.

No, que el universo es un bien, y por lo tanto resultado de la conducta de un benefactor, lo demuestra usted en el mismo momento que acepta vivir en el, en lugar de saltar por la ventana.



Nefersen dijo:


> Yo no doy ninguna validez a los conceptos culturales, sólo los defino como lo que son: productos de la cultura, y no verdades esenciales.
> 
> 
> 
> Pura proyección basada en una experiencia subjetiva. El Universo nos "parece" bueno a los humanos en tanto las condiciones actuales del planeta son "benignas". Pero ningún dinosaurio estaría de acuerdo con esa definición. Para ellos el Universo no fue tan "bueno", más bien, mortalmente "malo".


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> La discusión puede tenerse en estos términos: "Suponiendo que Dios existiese..."
> 
> ¿Y por qué lo absoluto "no puede existir"?



Claro, si supones que “dios existe”, todo encaja racionalmente.
Lo absoluto es Dios, y Dios es lo absoluto. Dios es el puzzle entero, y el que lo crea, y nosotros una pieza tratando de encajar.

Pero esto ya no es filosofía, es teología. Dios es una idea irracional y metafísica. A partir de aquí....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

No llamaria irracional una idea que ha permitido articularse la civilizacion. Desde una perspectiva materialista, lo irracional es el ateismo, que conduce a la disolución y muerte de las sociedades en donde se radica y lo sabes.



McNulty dijo:


> Claro, si supones que “dios existe”, todo encaja racionalmente.
> Lo absoluto es Dios, y Dios es lo absoluto. Dios es el puzzle entero, y el que lo crea, y nosotros una pieza tratando de encajar.
> 
> Pero esto ya no es filosofía, es teología. Dios es una idea irracional y metafísica. A partir de aquí....


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El universo ateo tampoco esta sujeto a nada, es absoluto, y no obstante su existencia no eleva sospecha.



El “universo ateo” no existe, por la sencilla razón de que no sabemos sus límites. Desde el ateismo solo podemos hablar de “mundo conocido”, el que podemos observar. La idea de Mundo o de Cosmos, es otra idea metafísica como la idea De Dios.

Y está sujeto a nuestra percepción apotética, que filtra los contenidos de M.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Tampoco sabemos los limites de Dios.



McNulty dijo:


> El “universo ateo” no existe, por la sencilla razón de que no sabemos sus límites. Desde el ateismo solo podemos hablar de “mundo conocido”, el que podemos observar. La idea de Mundo o de Cosmos, es otra idea metafísica como la idea De Dios.
> 
> Y está sujeto a nuestra percepción apotética, que filtra los contenidos de M.


----------



## Paco de Mileto (9 Mar 2019)

No es por desilusionar a nadie con sus "conocimientos" pero esta cuestión lleva más de 2000 años planteada, hay bibliotecas enteras que la tratan y siempre falta una pieza para completar el puzzle.

Por otra parte si Dios fuera lo que dice alguien ya estaría delimitado o comprendido y entraría en contradicción con su propia definición.

También hay otras 30 cuestiones quizás aún más fuertes para cuestionar a Dios (NO su existencia, puesto que en la plenitud de ser no tiene sentido la palabra "existir").

Cada animal debe resolver en relación a la capacidad de su inteligencia. Un mono si intenta poner WIFI en la rama de su árbol quizás termine muriendo de hambre. Por esto y no por otra cosa.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No llamaria irracional una idea que ha permitido articularse la civilizacion. Desde una perspectiva materialista, lo irracional es el ateismo, que conduce a la disolución y muerte de las sociedades en donde se radica y lo sabes.



Hay miles de ideas irracionales y lógicamente absurdas que han ayudado a articular la civilización. Pero eso no prueba su veracidad filosófica ni empírica. La alquimia fue decisiva para el desarrollo de la química. El politeísmo de los romanos o griegos fue decisivo para el desarrollo del cristianismo. Hoy la alquimia está completamente desacreditada. Y el politeísmo fue sustituido por religiones monoteístas más potentes a nivel filosóficos, las cuales son la antesala al ateismo.

No, desde una perspectiva materialista, lo racional es ser ateo. Que el ateismo conduzca a una pervesion de las sociedades es otro tema, que no esfilosofico sino sociológico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Pero es que la quimica es materialmente superior a la alquimia, y la idea de Dios es materialmente superior a la idea atea. No se empeñe a sobreponer ideologia, a unos conceptos cuya racionalidad e irracionalidad se estiman de acuerdo a su operatividad en el mundo. 

Usted dira que el sacramento del matrimonio es una cosa irracional, dado que no existe fuerza tal que oblige a los conyuges a tales deberes suscritos. Pero eso lo dira en una condicion de irracionalidad manifiesta. Lo irracional es el arrejuntamiento ateo.



McNulty dijo:


> Hay miles de ideas irracionales y lógicamente absurdas que han ayudado a articular la civilización. Pero eso no prueba su veracidad filosófica ni empírica. La alquimia fue decisiva para el desarrollo de la química. El politeísmo de los romanos o griegos fue decisivo para el desarrollo del cristianismo. Hoy la alquimia está completamente desacreditada. Y el politeísmo fue sustituido por religiones monoteístas más potentes a nivel filosóficos, las cuales son la antesala al ateismo.
> 
> No, desde una perspectiva materialista, lo racional es ser ateo. Que el ateismo conduzca a una pervesion de las sociedades es otro tema, que no esfilosofico sino sociológico.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tampoco sabemos los limites de Dios.



Por tanto si no sabes sus límites, no lo puedes definir ni conocer su esencia. Solo mediante una revelación fantástica y teológica que poco tiene de racional.

Dicho de otra manera, no podemos conocer el mundo, porque no sabemos dónde acaba, por tanto no podemos saber su esencia (si fue creado, o es infinito).


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero usted argumenta que la arquitectura platonica no es objetiva, diciendo que existe un lugar en donde creen lo contrario. Lo cual le llevaria a decir que la cuadratura del circulo es cultural, dado que existe un grupo que piensa tal o pascual al respecto.
> 
> No, que el universo es un bien, y por lo tanto resultado de la conducta de un benefactor, lo demuestra usted en el mismo momento que acepta vivir en el, en lugar de saltar por la ventana.



El círculo o el cuadrado son formas que existen, son hechos al margen de "nuestras ideas". Los conceptos morales no están en la misma categoría. Son relativos a la cultura de cada uno. 

Decir que el Universo es "bueno" no es más que una proyección psicológica y subjetiva. Es bueno si te va bien. Pero si mañana un tsunami le borra a Ud y a su familia del mapa, seguro que no parecerá tan "bueno".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Me he limitado a refutar su demostración. Lo que añade ahora no procede respecto a aquella.



McNulty dijo:


> Por tanto si no sabes sus límites, no lo puedes definir ni conocer su esencia. Solo mediante una revelación fantástica y teológica que poco tiene de racional.
> 
> Dicho de otra manera, no podemos conocer el mundo, porque no sabemos dónde acaba, por tanto no podemos saber su esencia (si fue creado, o es infinito).


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Claro, si supones que “dios existe”, todo encaja racionalmente.
> Lo absoluto es Dios, y Dios es lo absoluto. Dios es el puzzle entero, y el que lo crea, y nosotros una pieza tratando de encajar.
> 
> Pero esto ya no es filosofía, es teología. Dios es una idea irracional y metafísica. A partir de aquí....



Claro que es teología. ¿Quién pretende decir lo contrario? 

Pero la discusión sobre "lo que Dios podría ser" se puede mantener al margen de que uno crea o no en Él, o que se pueda o no comprobar que existe.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (9 Mar 2019)

Entre los instintos del ser humano no se halla, por cierto, el suicidio


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Pero es que la quimica es materialmente superior a la alquimia, y la idea de Dios es materialmente superior a la idea atea. No se empeñe a sobreponer ideologia, a unos conceptos cuya racionalidad e irracionalidad se estiman de acuerdo a su operatividad en el mundo.
> 
> Usted dira que el sacramento del matrimonio es una cosa irracional, dado que no existe fuerza tal que oblige a los conyuges a tales deberes suscritos. Pero eso lo dira en una condicion de irracionalidad manifiesta. Lo irracional es el arrejuntamiento ateo.



Yo pienso justo lo contrario. Que la idea del Dios monoteísta católico es el último y más refinado estertor de la superstición humana. El ateísmo no es más que la antesala. No puede existir un ''dios ateo''.

El matrimonio es muy racional, porque es institucional, y tiene que ver con la formación de un Estado y de una Iglesia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

En absoluto, los conceptos de circulo o cuadrado no siempre han existido en la historia humana, con mas facilidad aun las opiniones sobre la cuadratura del circulo seran dispares. Usted no demuestra que no existe una cartografia platonica objetiva del bien y el mal, asume que no y punto.

No, en psicologia que alguien es bueno o malo se determina por su conducta, siendo el universo el resultado de la conducta de Dios, si usted prefiere vivir en el universo a abandonar tal infame prision, hagalo. Pero usted y todos nosotros somos la prueba viviente de que Dios es un benefactor.



Nefersen dijo:


> El círculo o el cuadrado son formas que existen, son hechos al margen de "nuestras ideas". Los conceptos morales no están en la misma categoría. Son relativos a la cultura de cada uno.
> 
> Decir que el Universo es "bueno" no es más que una proyección psicológica y subjetiva. Es bueno si te va bien. Pero si mañana un tsunami le borra a Ud y a su familia del mapa, seguro que no parecerá tan "bueno".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

El matrimonio es racional porque esta amparado y protegido por Dios. Lo irracional es pretender del matrimonio un asunto civil, burocratico. Esto es la muerte de nuestra civilizacion.



McNulty dijo:


> Yo pienso justo lo contrario. Que la idea del Dios monoteísta católico es el último y más refinado estertor de la superstición humana. El ateísmo no es más que la antesala. No puede existir un ''dios ateo''.
> 
> El matrimonio es muy racional, porque es institucional, y tiene que ver con la formación de un Estado y de una Iglesia.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (9 Mar 2019)

¿La existencia de Hitler también prueba que dios es un benefactor?


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> Claro que es teología. ¿Quién pretende decir lo contrario?
> 
> Pero la discusión sobre "lo que Dios podría ser" se puede mantener al margen de que uno crea o no en Él, o que se pueda o no comprobar que existe.



Así es, eso es cosa vuestra de los creyentes, en cuestiones teológicas no me meto.

No hombre, si tu partes de la posibilidad en la creencia de la existencia, las conclusiones que obtendrás son muy diferentes. Un ateo esencial total como yo, niega la posibilidad de que la idea de Dios sea un constructo lógico siquiera, por tanto hay poco que discutir. Tu partes de la posibilidad, pero eso es lo que tienes que demostrar para seguir hablando con un mínimo de razón.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El matrimonio es racional porque esta amparado y protegido por Dios. Lo irracional es pretender del matrimonio un asunto civil, burocratico. Esto es la muerte de nuestra civilizacion.



No, el matrimonio es racional porque está amparado por la ley y por diversas instituciones sociales, entre ellas la más importante la Iglesia que es de tipo confesional.

Bueno, tampoco dramatice, nuestra civilización grecorromana occidental algún día caerá, como lo han hecho tantas en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Ese matrimonio amparado por la ley y las instituciones publicas, es el que esta causando el fracaso demografico, existe mas de un 60% de divorcios sobre matrimonios. Ese matrimonio es desde una perspectiva material, una clarisima cosa irracional. 
El matrimonio racional es el pacto suscrito ante Dios. Vea como la idea de Dios es materialmente superior a la idea atea. No anteponga ideologia a la razon.



McNulty dijo:


> No, el matrimonio es racional porque está amparado por la ley y por diversas instituciones sociales, entre ellas la más importante la Iglesia que es de tipo confesional.
> 
> Bueno, tampoco dramatice, nuestra civilización grecorromana occidental algún día caerá, como lo han hecho tantas en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Así es, eso es cosa vuestra de los creyentes, en cuestiones teológicas no me meto.
> 
> No hombre, si tu partes de la posibilidad en la creencia de la existencia, las conclusiones que obtendrás son muy diferentes. Un ateo esencial total como yo, niega la posibilidad de que la idea de Dios sea un constructo lógico siquiera, por tanto hay poco que discutir. Tu partes de la posibilidad, pero eso es lo que tienes que demostrar para seguir hablando con un mínimo de razón.



No creo que el ser ateo te excluya per sé del debate sobre "lo que Dios debería ser en caso de existir".


----------



## Orisos (9 Mar 2019)

El mal fue introducido por Dios en la existencia, en una medida en la cual nunca es erradicado pero siempre esta siendo derrotado y no puede imponerse por mucho tiempo.

Toda historia debe tener un villano.Este nos pone a prueba y hace que nos volvamos mas fuertes e inteligentes para poder derrotarlo.


----------



## Ulisses (9 Mar 2019)

¿De dónde obtiene usted que el diseño humano carece de esa funcionalidad? En todas las culturas la elevación espiritual del hombre culmina con la aceptación tranquila, consciente y serena de la muerte cuando llega a la ancianidad. 

El suicidio en una persona joven y sana es una tragedia. El suicida, como dijo un día Schopenhauer, no es alguien que no quiere vivir, sino alguien que renuncia a hacerlo en las condiciones que se le ofrecen. (Pero no en las que le ofrece Dios, sino muchos de los seres humanos que le rodean). En el suicida no creo que exista miedo al dolor de la propia muerte, sino al dolor de la propia vida.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> No creo que el ser ateo te excluya per sé del debate sobre "lo que Dios debería ser en caso de existir".



Analiza tu frase por un momento. ''Lo que Dios debería ser en caso de existir''

''Lo que Dios'' De que Dios me hablas primero, del católico, del protestante, del judío, del islámico......Hay muchas ideas de Dios, que teológicamente y filosóficamente son contradictorias entre sí. 
''Debería ser''. Ya partes tanto de su ser (de su esencia) como de su existencia (debería).....Para hablar de cualquier cosa, hay que saber definir los límites de esa cosa, sino es hablar por hablar, a tontas y a locas.
''En caso de existir''. Partes de la posibilidad, sin decir como llegas a tal posibilidad, ni los cauces racionales por los que llegas a tal conclusión.

Frase abstracta y vacía.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Ese matrimonio amparado por la ley y las instituciones publicas, es el que esta causando el fracaso demografico, existe mas de un 60% de divorcios sobre matrimonios. Ese matrimonio es desde una perspectiva material, una clarisima cosa irracional.
> El matrimonio racional es el pacto suscrito ante Dios. Vea como la idea de Dios es materialmente superior a la idea atea. No anteponga ideologia a la razon.



Saltando de la teología a la sociología...

Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, la institución del matrimonio es propiedad histórica de la religión. Eso de llamar ''matrimonio civil'', o matrimonio a la unión entre homosexuales, me parece una aberración conceptual.

Pero que algo sea eutáxico socialmente, no prueba su veracidad lógica.
Que la poligamia fuera funcional en determinadas etapas históricas, no prueba que el Islam sea una religión superior.


----------



## n_flamel (9 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Dios es lo absoluto.
> Lo absoluto no puede existir por definición.
> Dios no puede existir.
> 
> No hay paradoja alguna. El error es partir ya de la existencia De Dios, la cual está por demostrar.



Ni puta idea de metafísica oiga.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Entiendo que el materialismo filosofico certifica la racionalidad o irracionalidad de un concepto en cuanto a que sirve operativamente en el mundo de forma exitosa, Dios es una idea mayestaticamente racional, es la idea atea, pero tambien la idea protestante, la que son operativamente canceres en la materia. Y no hace falta buscarle raiz en la metafisica a un concepto que materialmente es operativo, esto es puro nihilismo. 



McNulty dijo:


> Saltando de la teología a la sociología...
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en lo que dices, la institución del matrimonio es propiedad histórica de la religión. Eso de llamar ''matrimonio civil'', o matrimonio a la unión entre homosexuales, me parece una aberración conceptual.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Analiza tu frase por un momento. ''Lo que Dios debería ser en caso de existir''
> 
> ''Lo que Dios'' De que Dios me hablas primero, del católico, del protestante, del judío, del islámico......Hay muchas ideas de Dios, que teológicamente y filosóficamente son contradictorias entre sí.
> ''Debería ser''. Ya partes tanto de su ser (de su esencia) como de su existencia (debería).....Para hablar de cualquier cosa, hay que saber definir los límites de esa cosa, sino es hablar por hablar, a tontas y a locas.
> ...



Bueno, al margen de las caracterizaciones culturales que dan a Dios formas diversas, todas las culturas han tenido la noción de un Creador, o de una Inteligencia detrás de la Creación. Me refiero a especular con la forma más pura de esa noción. 

Respecto a que la "posibilidad" anule la capacidad del debate sobre la "cosa", lo discuto. Por ejemplo, se especula sobre la existencia del Big Bang, de cómo pudo ser, de qué lo pudo producir, sin que haya ninguna "certeza" sobre su existencia. La teoría de cuerdas, por ejemplo, llena miles de páginas sin que haya la menor garantía de que sea cierta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Es decir, Creer en dios porque tengo fe, porque me ayuda ect... son aseveraciones sumamente racionales, del mismo modo que dice el geometra creo en la linea recta porque tengo fe en que existe. Estas son las condiciones de hacer operativas los conceptos o ideas, un salto de fe en que se admite su existencia o validez por su mera operatividad. Fuera de lo operativo, nihilismo.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

No existe tal pureza Nefersen, no hay unidad filosófica en la idea de Dios, ni puede haberla. Tu tienes una idea de Dios, diferente a la de ariki mau, y un camboyano tendrá una idea de dios opuesta a la vuestra. Y para la Loli del cuarto b, dios es un hombre con barbas blancas. Que ocurre si vacías de contenido cultural a la idea de Dios? Que no la puedes definir, salvo con cuatro palabras abstractas que no dicen nada.

Correcto, esas teorías físicas son el sustituto moderno de la teología antigua. Son delirios científicos disfrazados de matemáticas. Ojo, no dudo del rigor de muchos profesionales que se dedican a investigar el universo observable, faltaría más, pero lo que sucede es que están operando con ideas filosóficas que no son de su campo categorial, y ahí es donde se lían.

Hablan por ejemplo de la idea de mundo como un todo (cosa absurda, porque no sabemos los límites), de la idea de creación exnihilo (big bang, el espacio-tiempo se creó de la nada en un punto 0 de energia?, lo crea dios?), con la idea de los mundo paralelos, el multiverso etc....Realmente es lo que dices, son solo hipótesis. Y como no se pueden demostrar, se dan por ciertas, pero no. Pero lo que sí es cierto, es que filosóficamente estas teorías se acercan más al campo de la fantasía que al del rigor científico.


----------



## McNulty (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es decir, Creer en dios porque tengo fe, porque me ayuda ect... son aseveraciones sumamente racionales, del mismo modo que dice el geometra creo en la linea recta porque tengo fe en que existe. Estas son las condiciones de hacer operativas los conceptos o ideas, un salto de fe en que se admite su existencia o validez por su mera operatividad. Fuera de lo operativo, nihilismo.



Con la línea recta puedes operar, puedes hacer paralelas, cruzar líneas, dibujar ángulos etc.... con la idea de Dios no. Lo primero es algo completamente racional, lo segundo, y ahí te doy la razón, es un salto de fe. 
Fe racional, pero Fe.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Con la idea de Dios puedes constituir matrimonios eficaces.
la aceptacion de existencia de los conceptos operativos en el mundo suponen todos ellos un salto de fe.


McNulty dijo:


> Con la línea recta puedes operar, puedes hacer paralelas, cruzar líneas, dibujar ángulos etc.... con la idea de Dios no. Lo primero es algo completamente racional, lo segundo, y ahí te doy la razón, es un salto de fe.
> Fe racional, pero Fe.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

La línea existe, el geómetra sólo la "descubre". 

No se puede poner la geometría y a Dios al mismo nivel de "cosas".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

VEamos como Zenon, grandisimo trol, consigue trasformar el movimiento en un acto de fe.


----------



## mecaweto (9 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> Evidentemente NO.
> 
> Lo que tú consideras "una niña" en otras culturas es considerada una mujer en edad de casarse.



Dime en qué cultura follarse una niña de 4 años es aceptable.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

mecaweto dijo:


> Dime en qué cultura follarse una niña de 4 años es aceptable.



En ninguna, por el simple hecho de que las niñas de 4 no son fértiles, pero no por las razones "morales" cristianas que son las que hacen que a ti te parezca una aberración. 

Tiberio se bañaba en una piscina llena de niños y niñas de 3 y 4 años, que le daban besitos por todo el cuerpo. Él se refería a ellos como "mis pececillos". Nadie en su época-y cultura- veían nada reprobable en esa afición.


----------



## luisito2 (9 Mar 2019)

Angelillo23 dijo:


> Entonces, si te he entendido bien, el mal en esta paradoja definiría algo como "si hay dios, ¿por qué tenemos la capacidad de matar?" (violar las leyes de dios) y no cosas como "si hay dios, ¿por qué éste permite que haya catástrofes naturales?" (algo que los humanos percibimos como destructivo o malo).
> 
> Esta forma de verlo quizá me parece más manejable. Para mí, aunque no puedo desarrollarlo, desde esta perspectiva no tendría sentido eliminar el mal, porque tanto nuestra existencia como toda la realidad son posibles porque existe la el mal (o la posibilidad de hacerlo).



Creo que la paradoja descansa sobre la incompatibilidad lógica entre determinismo, predictibilidad y libre albedrío. 

El 'mal' en esta paradoja no se entiende como la existencia del dolor, las catástrofes naturales o la muerte sino como casos de desobediencia a la Ley de Dios. 

Dios decreta como 'bien' el comportamiento que desea y como 'mal' el comportamiento que quiere evitar. Digamos que 'el bien' sería lo legal en la Ley de Dios y el mal sería lo ilegal. Si Dios desea que existan los terremotos y existen los terremotos, los terremotos formarían parte del 'bien' 

Digamos que la Naturaleza hace siempre lo que Dios desea que haga y como la Naturaleza nunca desobedece la Ley de Dios, la Naturaleza forma parte del 'bien'

Solo el ser humano sería capaz de decidir si obedecer o desobedecer la Ley de Dios y sería por tanto capaz del 'mal'

Es algo similar a un programador que define en el programa del ordenador cuál será el comportamiento de ese ordenador cuando ejecute el programa. El programa contiene implícitamente una serie de comportamientos que el programador desea que ocurran. Esto sería el 'bien', y una serie de comportamientos que el programador prohíbe que sucedan, esto sería el mal. 

Si el programa no contiene errores, el ordenador solo hará el 'bien' (se comportará como el programador deseaba que se comportase) y el programador sabe de antemano cual será el comportamiento futuro del ordenador. El sistema es determinista: su comportamiento futuro solo depende de su comportamiento pasado y 'está escrito' pero el sistema no contiene libre albedrío: el ordenador no puede por sí mismo decidir sus actos o su evolución futura. 

La cuestión aquí es la pregunta ¿Qué es lo que hace que ese programa de ordenador exista como un objeto de la realidad? ¿Por qué ese programa necesita un ordenador 'físico' donde 'ejecutarse'?

Si el comportamiento de ese programa es completamente determinista y hará que el ordenador se comporte de forma completamente predecible, podemos decir que ese comportamiento que ocurrirá cuando se ejecute el programa está implícitamente contenido en el programa cuando el programa solo es una lista de instrucciones escritas en una hoja de papel (o en un disco duro)

¿Que se gana exactamente ejecutando en un ordenador físico un programa cuyo comportamiento se conoce y está completamente determinado de antemano? ¿Y por qué es necesario que el ordenador sea un 'objeto físico'?

Al fin y al cabo, si el ordenador es completamente predecible (una máquina de Turing, por ejemplo) bastan los planos en papel para predecir por completo cuál será el comportamiento de ese ordenador ejecutando cierto programa. 

Sin embargo, un programa escrito en papel junto con los planos del ordenador que podría ejecutar ese programa no es lo mismo que un ordenador físico ejecutando ese programa. El programa de ordenador y los planos de un ordenador son objetos lógicos que no existen, que no forman parte de la realidad. El ordenador 'físico' ejecutando ese programa, en cambio, forma parte de la realidad. 

El ordenador físico logra que el comportamiento descrito en el programa sea un comportamiento real, que forme parte de la realidad, a base de inyectar 'el presente' en el programa. El programa describe o dicta una serie de 'estados' y el ordenador, al inyectar el presente, determina qué estados han ocurrido ya, y forman parte del pasado, y qué estados aún no han sucedido. 

No tendría sentido para un Dios crear una realidad que fuera completamente predecible para él. Sería algo así como hacerse una pregunta cuya respuesta conoce o poner en marcha un experimento cuyo resultado conoce de antemano. Si evolución de la realidad que desea construir es completamente conocida por ese Dios de antemano, toda esa realidad predecible está implícita en la idea de construirla y se trata de un objeto lógico sin existencia real. 

Para que una estructura o un objeto sean reales, deben residir en el tiempo, o lo que es lo mismo, deben tener contacto con un 'presente' que divida la estructura en un pasado, que ha ocurrido ya, separado de un futuro que aún no ha ocurrido. Lo que diferencia el pasado del futuro, necesariamente, tiene que ser que el pasado está determinado y no puede cambiar, mientras el futuro 'no está escrito'

El 'presente' 'comprime' o 'selecciona' millones de cosas que 'podrían haber sucedido' en un pasado único que contiene lo que realmente sucedió y es inalterable. 

En mi opinión, el libre albedrío (que la ciencia niega) o impredictibilidad fundamental del futuro es un rasgo inherente a lo real y a la realidad. Ningún modelo o teoría determinista puede ser una descripción de la realidad. 

Y un Dios que desee crear, esto es, crear algo real, debe aceptar el libre albedrío o falta de determinismo de su creación y renunciar a conocer de antemano cómo evolucionará su creación, porque si no estará construyendo, no creando, un objeto lógico irreal. 

Como parte de este indeterminismo que exige lo real, el Dios creador de lo real debe aceptar que su creación contendrá 'el mal', esto es: que en su creación ocurrirán cosas que él no deseaba que ocurriesen.


----------



## Pessoista (9 Mar 2019)

Commodore64 dijo:


> Lo mas cierto es que todo es discutible, menos los Dios y su proposito creador, el cual desconocemos y por eso deberiamos dar por buenas sus enseñanzas, porque es la unica manera de poder progresar sin tener que pararnos a discutirlo todo. Hay cuatro cosas basicas sobre las que no deberia haber discusion jamas, como la violencia, por ejemplo.



¿Y por qué Dios en si mismo no es discutible?


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Un mero apunte a una disertacion que me parece acertada, sobre todo en la momentanea dejacion de ejecucion de omnipotencia por parte de Dios que permite la existencia de espiritus autonomos. Que algo sea omnipotente no significa que ejecute su potencia en todos sus limites, sino que podria hacerlo en potencia. Es decir, nuestra voluntad y conducta no es una subrutina de la de Dios.

La ciencia no niega el libre albedrio porque no tiene una teoria determinista de la realidad, ni puede tenerla; el colapso de la función de onda es indeterminable por una teoria mas refinada de la cuantica segun el teorema de Bell. 

Tal como lo veo, tal colapso de la función de onda, o deteminacion material del estado fisico del sistema, se produce semanticamente, por causalidades semanticas puras para las cuales no es posible construir un libro de traducciones sobre el sustrato fisico. Esto permite al hombre realizar causalidades semanticas, sin que tenga remota idea de a que estados se corresponde en la maquina de turing, siendo compatible por tanto con el teorema de bell. 







luisito2 dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja descansa sobre la incompatibilidad lógica entre determinismo, predictibilidad y libre albedrío.
> 
> El 'mal' en esta paradoja no se entiende como la existencia del dolor, las catástrofes naturales o la muerte sino como casos de desobediencia a la Ley de Dios.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Foster (9 Mar 2019)

luisito2 dijo:


> No tendría sentido para un Dios crear una realidad que fuera completamente predecible para él. Sería algo así como hacerse una pregunta cuya respuesta conoce o poner en marcha un experimento cuyo resultado conoce de antemano.



¿Sugieres, tal vez,que para ese hipotético dios, hay cosas que ni él puede saber...?
¿Estamos ante un dios que NO es omnipotente?
Paradójico...


----------



## luisito2 (9 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La ciencia no niega el libre albedrio porque no tiene una teoria determinista de la realidad, ni puede tenerla; el colapso de la función de onda es indeterminable por una teoria mas refinada de la cuantica segun el teorema de Bell.
> 
> Tal como lo veo, tal colapso de la función de onda, o deteminacion material del estado fisico del sistema, se produce semanticamente, por causalidades semanticas puras para las cuales no es posible construir un libro de traducciones sobre el sustrato fisico. Esto permite al hombre realizar causalidades semanticas, sin que tenga remota idea de a que estados se corresponde en la maquina de turing, siendo compatible por tanto con el teorema de bell.



Toda La 'Física oficial' es completamente determinista. Tanto la Teoría de la Relatividad como la Mecánica cuántica son completamente deterministas. 

La ecuación que describe la evolución en el tiempo de los objetos cuánticos, la Ecuación de Schrodinger, es una ecuación 'clásica', perfectamente suave y continua. 

El llamado 'colapso de la función de onda' no forma parte de la física sino parte de la filosofía, de esa parte que suele llamarse 'interpretación de la física'. Está la Mecánica Cuántica, que es una teoría física, y la 'Interpretación de Copenhague' o la 'Interpretación de Everett' que son análisis puramente filosóficos de la Mecánica Cuántica. 

El 'colapso de la función de onda' no forma parte de la Mecánica Cuántica ni de ninguna otra teoría física y es un artificio de la 'Interpretación de Copenhage' que se utiliza para casar los resultados experimentales con las predicciones de la Mecánica Cuántica.

La Mecánica Cuántica predice un conjunto de diferentes estados superpuestos que evolucionan de forma determinista en el tiempo. Digamos un gato vivo en un 35% superpuesto con un gato muerto en un 65%

Los experimentos reales revelan estados concretos, discretizados: se descubre o bien un gato muerto o bien un gato vivo. La Interpretación de Copenhague basándose en el puro porqueyolovalguismo, y sin ninguna justificación física, nos dice que la 'intensidad' de los diferentes estados superpuestos que predice la Mecánica Cuántica, debe interpretarse como la diferente probabilidad con que aparecerán los estados discretos que se observan. 

Si repetimos 1000 veces un experimento para el que la Mecánica Cuántica predice resultados idénticos de un gato vivo en un 35% superpuesto con un gato muerto en un 65%, lo que observaremos es un gato completamente vivo el 35% de las veces que realicemos el experimento y un gato completamente muerto el otro 65% de las veces. 

Esta argucia de puro trilerismo, sin embargo, NO es parte de la teoría física ni podría serlo de ninguna teoría actual. La física no puede manejar la discontinuidad que se produce en ese 'colapso' los físicos exigen que sus ecuaciones sean 'diferenciables'. Tampoco la física puede aceptar que aparezca o desaparezca información en un punto del tiempo, como ocurre en un proceso 'al azar'. La causalidad que sostiene la física exige que todo efecto lo sea de una causa anterior en el tiempo, o dicho de otro modo: las 'lineas de mundo' no pueden tener un extremo donde nazcan como un efecto sin causa, o donde mueran como una causa sin efectos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

No entro a discutir lo que es la ciencia moderna, pero sea lo que sea no es determinista. Al carecer de teoria sobre el colapso de la funcion de onda, es indeterminista o no determina la realidad por mucho que el constructo matematico de la función de onda evolucione deterministamente de forma bayesiana. Estamos hablando de que para que una teoria sea determinista tiene que ser capaz de determinar la realidad.



luisito2 dijo:


> Toda La 'Física oficial' es completamente determinista. Tanto la Teoría de la Relatividad como la Mecánica cuántica son completamente deterministas.
> 
> La ecuación que describe la evolución en el tiempo de los objetos cuánticos, la Ecuación de Schrodinger, es una ecuación 'clásica', perfectamente suave y continua.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mexa (9 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si Dios "está por encima" es porque esos conceptos "están por debajo".
> 
> En definitiva, en la esfera de lo divino, ni Bien ni Mal existen, son meras creaciones de la moral humana. Y ésta moral, la consecuencia de comportamientos adquiridos por la cultura mediante la evolución.
> 
> Cuando se pretende que Dios sea "bueno" o "malo", se está haciendo una proyección simplista de nuestra propia psicología. Algo así como preguntarse si Dios respira o si Dios duerme.



Eso es una idiotez, el bien y el mal son conceptos infinitamente por encima del ser humano y de la inteligencia. Si yo soy dios y encapsulo tu alma durante 50 000 millones de millones de años para torturarla sería un dios terrible, malvado hasta niveles inenarrables.

Ahora juzgar a Dios a teniendo la información tan incompleta que tenemos es absurdo, podría ser que Dios no tiene la capacidad de destruir el mundo ni a nosotros(pero si de moldearlo) y por lo tanto a moldeado un mundo lo mas llevadero posible dentro de sus capacidades. No lo sabemos.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

Kangla SHa dijo:


> Eso es una idiotez, el bien y el mal son conceptos infinitamente por encima del ser humano y de la inteligencia.



Lo que es una idiotez es que concepto morales como "bien" o "mal" son absolutos, o universales. 

Fuera de la mente humana, no hay bien ni mal. Una planta, un animal o un mineral carecen de ninguna percepción de esos conceptos. 

Dios, si está por encima del hombre, no puede estar inmerso en esas categorías mundanas.


----------



## Mexa (9 Mar 2019)

Nefersen dijo:


> Lo que es una idiotez es que concepto morales como "bien" o "mal" son absolutos, o universales.
> 
> Fuera de la mente humana, no hay bien ni mal. Una planta, un animal o un mineral carecen de ninguna percepción de esos conceptos.
> 
> Dios, si está por encima del hombre, no puede estar inmerso en esas categorías mundanas.



El bien y el mal no son conceptos humanos, no seas egocéntrico. A ver te pregunto ¿si yo soy dios y encapsulo tu alma durante 50 000 millones de millones de años para torturarla estaría obrando bien o mal?



Nefersen dijo:


> Dios, si está por encima del hombre, no puede estar inmerso en esas categorías mundanas.



Dios conoce el bien y el mal, porque son conceptos universales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (9 Mar 2019)

Si como seres inteligentes aplicamos conceptos operativos como bien y mal para aprehender el mundo, mientras que las peidras no lo hacen, es mas razonable que cualquier entidad que aprehenda intelectualmente el universo, empleará terminos mas proximos al de los hombres que a los de las piedras.


----------



## Nefersen (9 Mar 2019)

Kangla SHa dijo:


> El bien y el mal no son conceptos humanos, no seas egocéntrico. A ver te pregunto ¿si yo soy dios y encapsulo tu alma durante 50 000 millones de millones de años para torturarla estaría obrando bien o mal?



Ignotos son Sus caminos. ¿Quién soy yo para juzgarlo?




Kangla SHa dijo:


> Dios conoce el bien y el mal, porque son conceptos universales.



Son todo menos universales. Es que ni siquiera son generalizables entre los humanos. Lo que es "bueno" en China - como atarle los pies a las niñas para que no les crezcan- es una aberración maligna en Occidente. 

Lo que para los árabes es algo "bueno", como castigar a las adúlteras con la lapidación, para los occidentales es una aberración de una crueldad inenarrable. 

Justo, bueno, malo, injusto.... Son todos conceptos morales que dependen de la cultura y la racionalización que cada una de ellas hace de los eventos. 

Un ser superior -si es superior- tiene que estar "por encima del Bien y del Mal". Si no está por encima, no es superior. Y si no es superior a lo Humano, no es Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

cualquier humano es superior a las nociones de la geometria y no obstante se sirve de ellas para reflexionar.



Nefersen dijo:


> Un ser superior -si es superior- tiene que estar "por encima del Bien y del Mal". Si no está por encima, no es superior. Y si no es superior a lo Humano, no es Dios.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Si como seres inteligentes aplicamos conceptos operativos como bien y mal para aprehender el mundo, mientras que las peidras no lo hacen, es mas razonable que cualquier entidad que aprehenda intelectualmente el universo, empleará terminos mas proximos al de los hombres que a los de las piedras.



Si entre los humanos el Bien y el Mal son relativos (y es evidente que lo son), entonces Dios (a imitatio del Hombre) tendría también esta vision relativa de esos conceptos. Y siendo UNO, tendría necesariamente que ser inmoral. Por eso prefiero la definición de un Dios amoral (por encima de la moral) que uno inmoral (de moral relativa).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Tambien el terraplanismo y los esfericolas son relativos a un determinado grupo. Lo que no quita que la tierra tenga una determinada forma. Le vuelvo a insistir que exista a alguien que crea en cosas demenciales no vuelve a todas las cosas de su categoria en relativas y demenciales.



Nefersen dijo:


> Si entre los humanos el Bien y el Mal son relativos (y es evidente que lo son), entonces Dios (a imitatio del Hombre) tendría también esta vision relativa de esos conceptos. Y siendo UNO, tendría necesariamente que ser inmoral. Por eso prefiero la definición de un Dios amoral (por encima de la moral) que uno inmoral (de moral relativa).


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Es una falacia el que pretenda relativizar todos enunciados, porque todo el mundo tiene su opinion sobre un asunto. Nos retrotae al pensamiento magico.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Ademas, las ideas del bien y el mal son bastante uniformes en todo el orbe sino entramos en el detalle y ciertas patologias. Asi todas las sociedades entienden que hacerles ofrendas a sus Dioses, es una forma de hacerles bien, dado que esperan su favor. De momento no se conoce sociedad que se gana el favor de sus dioses blasfemandolos o asaltando sus sagrarios


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Mar 2019)

pgriyo dijo:


> Unos tipos afirman haber sido "creados", pero renuncian a la búsqueda empírica del artífice de su creación.
> 
> Unos tipos no..., unos TIPEJOS.



Y digo yo...en esa búsqueda empírica, que descuento que ocupa gran parte de su valioso tiempo,¿usted requiere que se le entreguen pruebas concretas y directas...?
¿O tal vez podría conformarse con pruebas indirectas, indiciarias,concordantes ,consistentes y coincidentes...?
Porque sabrá usted caballero, que estas mencionadas, si existen, hacen prueba plena en cualquier juicio.
Y existen.
¿Lo sabía?


----------



## BGA (10 Mar 2019)

El Mal es el odio y la agonía. El Bien es el amor y la esperanza. ¿Vale esta definición?. Si vale, pregunto que "relatividad" acerca del bien y del mal es posible encontrar comparando diferentes culturas.

Y digo más. El Mal y el Bien tienen un carácter espiritual y por tanto, es esencialmente una experiencia humana "anterior" a cualquiera de las definiciones que hagamos. Un animal nunca es responsable porque carece de raciocinio, de libertad y de variedad de acciones contrarias sobre las que pueda ejercer su voluntad. 

¿La pérdida de un ser querido produce odio independientemente de la causa de su muerte?. Sin embargo consideramos esa pérdida como "un mal absoluto, irreparable".... Pero no conduce irremediablemente al odio, si acaso a la desolación, a la pena, al dolor, al sufrimiento, sin que ninguno de esos procesos esté implicado en el odio.

Cuando decimos "Dios es Amor", ya le estamos definiendo como el Bien Supremo, por tanto posemos admitir que "hay materia" para seguir adelante en la concepción de Dios. Del mismo modo, definimos al Mal no solo como alternativa del Bien sin el cual éste no tendría sentido, como si le faltara un fondo oscuro sobre el que destacar su imagen luminosa... sino como "contrario" al Bien. El Amor no necesita del odio porque no se sustancia en ser diferente que el odio. Es el odio quien necesita del Amor para ir en su contra. El odio "es nada" sin el Amor y el Amor es todo a pesar del odio.


----------



## BGA (10 Mar 2019)

Hola Bodhisattva de nuevo.



Bodhisattva dijo:


> En primer lugar, un saludo al Dr. *BGA*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los efectos particulares de su causa la expresan y la contienen particularmente. No es posible definir la causa por el efecto sino de manera aproximada pero coherente. El Bien solo puede hacer bien en términos absolutos, más allá de la interpretación parcial y temporal de su efecto.



> En un mundo hipotético de recursos ilimitados donde sus habitantes no experimentasen la competencia y el deterioro estas ideas les resultarían extrañas.



Para ser usted "realista"... adopta planos discursivos idealistas...



> Ya vimos que en el budismo la etiqueta bien o mal depende de la raíz asociada a una acción, si es el apego es ‘mal’ y si es generosidad es ‘bien’, básicamente porque la primera conduce al sufrimiento y la segunda a la felicidad – de uno mismo o de otros -. Pero nuevamente esta definición, como la tuya, es condicionada y por tanto, relativa. Se entiende así esta breve conversación entre dos seguidores del Buda en el Culavedalla Sutta:
> 
> Visakha: "Señora, ¿es el Óctuple Noble Sendero condicionado o incondicionado?"
> 
> ...



La Verdad es continua, condición de Verdad. Lo finito es y forma parte de lo infinito y su Verdad se expresa en las verdades finitas que por serlo, no pueden ser contradictorias entre sí.

El bien a la manera humana; el amor que sabemos que es amor y no otra cosa, está dentro y forma parte como expresión limitada de Bien y del Amor. Dios es la Verdad y solo podemos acercarnos a la verdad teniendo a Dios en el horizonte mental. 

Es preferible sentirse en el camino de la Verdad que por no ser capaces de abarcarla la ignoremos.

Amigo Bodhisattva, su "renuncia" a la Verdad por mor del sufrimiento alguna vez entenderá que está ahogando su corazón.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> El Mal es el odio y la agonía. El Bien es el amor y la esperanza. ¿Vale esta definición?. Si vale, pregunto que "relatividad" acerca del bien y del mal es posible encontrar comparando diferentes culturas.



No, no vale esa definición. 

El "odio al infiel" es algo "bueno" para los musulmanes. 

El "amor al infiel" es "malo" para los musulmanes. 

Así que es obvio que los conceptos que relacionamos con "bien" o "mal" dependen de la cultura, y por lo tanto, son relativos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

El hombre es el proposito de la creacion dado que es lo mas complejo que hay en el. Asi pues Dios debe de ser capaz de entender la conducta humana, dado que esa conducta es el objetivo de la creación, y si no fuera capaz de comprenderla y valorarla, hubiera creado piedras que es mas sencillo. Asi pues si Dios comprende la conducta humana, debe de comprender las emociones que nos guian asi como las categorias en las cuales las acciones se clasifican.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El hombre es el proposito de la creacion dado que es lo mas complejo que hay en el.




Afirmación antropocéntrica donde las haya.

El ser humano no es mucho más complejo que cualquier otro mamífero, y toda su "complejidad" es obviamente resultado de una evolución adaptativa al medio.

Es obvio que deben existir cosas en el Universo bastante más complejas, que no somos capaces de ver o que no conocemos. Sin ir más lejos, el comportamiento de los agujeros negros en relación al tejido espacio-tiempo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Los esfericolas y tierraplanistas tambien dependen de su cultura. Su argumento es falaz. 



Nefersen dijo:


> Así que es obvio que los conceptos que relacionamos con "bien" o "mal" dependen de la cultura, y por lo tanto, son relativos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Afirmación mecanico-estadistica. Si Dios quisiere un universo inane, le bastaria con crear un universo al azar de entre el pantagruelico catalogo de universos posibles. Por lo que estadisticamente existiria un universo gas-habitado o aberraciones inanes peores. Ni siquiera habria piedras fijate. Un universo humano habitado es tan sumamente especifico, que necesariamente ha sido seleecionado con el proposito de alvergar humanos. Luego es el proposito creacional.

Cuando usted afirma que existen en el universo cosas mas complejas, lo dice con abierto desconocimiento de las leyes fundamentales de la termodinamica.



Nefersen dijo:


> Afirmación antropocéntrica donde las haya.
> 
> El ser humano no es mucho más complejo que cualquier otro mamífero, y toda su "complejidad" es obviamente resultado de una evolución adaptativa al medio.
> 
> Es obvio que deben existir cosas en el Universo bastante más complejas, que no somos capaces de ver o que no conocemos. Sin ir más lejos, el comportamiento de los agujeros negros en relación al tejido espacio-tiempo.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Los esfericolas y tierraplanistas tambien dependen de su cultura. Su argumento es falaz.



Claro que sí. Y por ello se puede afirmar que el terraplanismo "no es un concepto absoluto".


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Afirmación mecanico-estadistica. Si Dios quisiere un universo inane, le bastaria con crear un universo al azar de entre el pantagruelico catalogo de universos posibles. Por lo que estadisticamente existiria un universo gas-habitado o aberraciones inanes peores. Ni siquiera habria piedras fijate. Un universo humano habitado es tan sumamente especifico, que necesariamente ha sido seleecionado con el proposito de alvergar humanos. Luego es el proposito creacional.
> 
> Cuando usted afirma que existen en el universo cosas mas complejas, lo dice con abierto desconocimiento de las leyes fundamentales de la termodinamica.



Éste es un razonamiento inverso. Porque existe "este Universo", deduce que es el único Universo posible.

Pero es muy posible que no haya ninguna intencionalidad detrás de su existencia. Sencillamente, éste es el Universo que hay, sin que sepamos cuántos Universos existen, si hay otros, si éste es meramente casual o si responde a algún plan divino.

Pero incluso asumiendo que este Universo es el único, y que sigue un Plan Divino, la complejidad de lo que habita en él es un concepto completamente relativo. Para algunos, la biología es algo complejo. Para otros, la mecánica cuántica es más compleja. ¿Cómo sabemos qué es lo que Dios considera -para sí- más o menos complejo?

Es muy posible que los procesos que gobiernan la formación de galaxias o sistemas solares sea mucho más compleja que las normas que gobiernan la evilución biológica. Y también es perfectamente razonable pensar que en todo el amplio Universo existen formas biológicas mucho más complejas que las que hay en este grano de arena llamado Tierra.

En realidad, las normas del Universo, desde lo macro a lo micro, son Universales y afectan a todo lo creado, sin establecer categorías. Así que no se puede hablar de "seres superiores" o más evolucionados, sino de "cosas diferentes", que se pueden someter a todo tipo de categorizaciones artificiales -es decir, que los humanos podemos catalogar conforme a criterios tales como "más complejo", "más evolucionado", "más inteligente", etc. Pero nada indica que Dios haga eso.

Presuponer que entre los cientos de miles de millones de planetas, aquí en la Tierra los humanos somos la cúspide de la Creación, es cuanto menos antropocéntrico y un poco presuntuoso. Es como una almeja que pensase que Dios ha creado el mar para que ella pueda bañarse.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

A nadie se le ocurria posicionar en misma categoria de verdad a un terraplanista y un esfericola, porque ambas formas son profesadas por alguien en el mundo.



Nefersen dijo:


> Claro que sí. Y por ello se puede afirmar que el terraplanismo "no es un concepto absoluto".


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Digo que este universo es especifico de un amplisimo catalogo de universos posibles que no son humano-albergantes. Si Dios no tubiere proposito para la creacion sino que existiera un universo, existiria un 99,999.....................% de probabilidades de que no existieran piedras siquiera.

El unico universo que existe es este, dado que universo es lo que existe causalmente. 
La mera formacion de galaxias se sigue de una ajustadisima seleccion de constantes de la fisica que en potencia pueden tener cualquier numero. Ningun proceso puede formar galaxias si la constante cosmologica no es la adecuada por ejemplo.

Para que existan planetas, ya Dios esta realizando una seleccion finisima en ese catalogo de potencias. Pero es que incluso existiendo planetas, la formacion de la primera unidad de vida, suponiendo un entorno privileguiado con una estrella debil, agua, ect... es un proceso que confronta completamente con la mecanica estadistica. Es un milagro.



Nefersen dijo:


> Este es un razonamiento inverso. Porque existe "este Universo", deduces que es el único Universo posible.
> 
> Pero es muy posible que no haya ninguna intencionalidad detrás de su existencia. Sencillamente, éste es el Universo que hay, sin que sepamos cuántos Universos existen, si hay otros, si éste es meramente casual o si responde a algún plan divino.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> A nadie se le ocurria posicionar en misma categoria de verdad a un terraplanista y un esfericola, porque ambas formas son profesadas por alguien en el mundo.



No las posiciono en la misma categoría de "Verdad", sino que constato que ambas son "verdaderas" para quien las defiende. Y por lo tanto, ninguna de ellas es una Verdad Universal que no pueda ser discutible. 

La longitud de un metro sí es una Verdad indiscutible. La existencia de las formas geométricas sí son verdades absolutas. 

Pero lo que es "bueno" o "malo", es evidente que responden al entorno cultural que modele esos criterios morales. Y que lo que es "bueno" para un cristiano -por ejemplo, la monogamia- no es "bueno" para un musulmán, que ve mejor tener cinco esposas. ¿Quién de ellos tiene razón? No entro a discutir eso. Sino que "el matrimonio", en la forma que sea, no es una "verdad absoluta" que venga dictada por ningún hipotético Dios, o sus formas serían Universales.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Para que existan planetas, ya Dios esta realizando una seleccion finisima en ese catalogo de potencias. Pero es que incluso existiendo planetas, la formacion de la primera unidad de vida, suponiendo un entorno privileguiado con una estrella debil, agua, ect... es un proceso que confronta completamente con la mecanica estadistica. Es un milagro.



El simple azar es capaz de producir "milagros" -resultados asombrosamente imprevistos- sin que eso signifique que sean intencionados. 

El Universo es como es, sin que eso excluya la posibilidad de que pudieran existir otros Universos, o que éste sea el producto de ningún plan o propósito concreto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Que la tierra es una esfera es una verdad universal, cuya validacion está al margen de que alguien piense lo contrario. Usted no puede destronar una idea del Bien como universal, por la existencia de uno que piense que no lo es. Es falaz. Usted debe de emplear otro metodo.



Nefersen dijo:


> No las posiciono en la misma categoría de "Verdad", sino que constato que ambas son "verdaderas" para quien las defiende. Y por lo tanto, ninguna de ellas es una Verdad Universal que no pueda ser discutible.
> 
> La longitud de un metro sí es una Verdad indiscutible. La existencia de las formas geométricas sí son verdades absolutas.
> 
> Pero lo que es "bueno" o "malo", es evidente que responden al entorno cultural que modele esos criterios morales. Y que lo que es "bueno" para un cristiano -por ejemplo, la monogamia- no es "bueno" para un musulmán, que ve mejor tener cinco esposas. ¿Quién de ellos tiene razón? No entro a discutir eso. Sino que "el matrimonio", en la forma que sea, no es una "verdad absoluta" que venga dictada por ningún hipotético Dios, o sus formas serían Universales.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Lo que distingue operativamente, experimentalmente, un evento azaroso de un evento que se sigue a voluntad, es su especificidad sobre la bastedad de la potencia. ¿o pensaria usted que la carta que le ha llegado de fulano de tal es un arreglo azaroso de particulas juntadas al viento que aparecio en el buzon?

No pueden existir otros universos, todo lo que existe es el universo



Nefersen dijo:


> El simple azar es capaz de producir "milagros" -resultados asombrosamente imprevistos- sin que eso signifique que sean intencionados.
> 
> El Universo es como es, sin que eso excluya la posibilidad de que pudieran existir otros Universos, o que éste sea el producto de ningún plan o propósito concreto.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

¿Diria usted que este floro es un arrelgo azaroso de potenciales electricos provocados en la linea timofonica? Pues aun mas improbable es la existencia de un universo Humano-habitable para el que sabe de fisica.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que la tierra es una esfera es una verdad universal, cuya validacion está al margen de que alguien piense lo contrario. Usted no puede destronar una idea del Bien como universal, por la existencia de uno que piense que no lo es. Es falaz. Usted debe de emplear otro metodo.



La esfericidad de la Tierra es una verdad universal, porque puede ser sometida a pruebas objetivas. 

Pero los "conceptos morales" no están en la misma categoría. Son ideas, no hechos. Y dependen de lo que cada uno perciba como "Bien" o como "Mal". 

Poner una cosa y la otra en el mismo plano es falaz.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No pueden existir otros universos, todo lo que existe es el universo



Sí pueden existir otros Universos. Y de hecho, es una idea cada vez más defendida por los astrofísicos, ya que parece ser que existen experimentos que podrían demostrarlo. 

Su afirmación no se basa en nada, más que en su creencia de que el Universo es único.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

¿Existen universos paralelos? Los científicos ya tienen la respuesta


----------



## Triptolemo (10 Mar 2019)

Si dios es todopoderoso dios puede decidir ser la nada...
En ese caso dios no existiria...
Si dios no es capaz de ser la nada no es un dios todopoderoso...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Que algo sea una idea y no un hecho. no impide que no pueda ser universal. La idea de verdad es una idea por ejemplo, y todo aquello implicado en la certificacion de los hechos son ideas.

Es decir, la universalidad del hecho, depende de la universalidad de unas ideas, que certifican cierta categoria del hecho.



Nefersen dijo:


> La esfericidad de la Tierra es una verdad universal, porque puede ser sometida a pruebas objetivas.
> 
> Pero los "conceptos morales" no están en la misma categoría. Son ideas, no hechos. Y dependen de lo que cada uno perciba como "Bien" o como "Mal".
> 
> Poner una cosa y la otra en el mismo plano es falaz.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

No puede existir otro universo, porque universo es la totalidad de la fisica. Mi afirmacion se basa en una definicion:

2. m. mundo (‖ conjunto de todo lo existente).



Nefersen dijo:


> Sí pueden existir otros Universos. Y de hecho, es una idea cada vez más defendida por los astrofísicos, ya que parece ser que existen experimentos que podrían demostrarlo.
> 
> Su afirmación no se basa en nada, más que en su creencia de que el Universo es único.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

El criterio de falsabilidad es fundamental en la fisica, y la existencia de realidades paralelas, no es falsable, no es ciencia.



Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Existen universos paralelos? Los científicos ya tienen la respuesta


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Toda cosa que pueda interaccionar con las partículas de nuestro universo, el gas que compone el FCM lo es, es parte de nuestro universo. El problema fundamental de asumir que las interacciones provienen de una huella fantasma de una entidad mayor, y no del propio universo, es que añade una enorme complejidad funcional que atenta frontalmente al criterio de ockham.
¿entre quienes dice que es irrefutable? ¿no será entre los vendedores de sensacionalismo científico que viven de estimular la imaginación de su público?


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Mar 2019)

Desde hace ya una década, luego del análisis de las experiencias con las sondas Cobe Wmap y Planck, con referencia al fondo cósmico de microondas (CMB) es de una altísima probabilidad de que nuestro universo, solo sea un universo "local" inmerso en un contexto inconmensurablemente mayor. La existencia de otros universos interactuando con el nuestro ya es irrefutable.
De todas maneras, el eje del problema, no cambia, se corrió, solo eso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Toda cosa que pueda interaccionar con las partículas de nuestro universo, el gas que compone el FCM lo es, es parte de nuestro universo. El problema fundamental de asumir que las interacciones provienen de una huella fantasma de una entidad mayor, y no del propio universo, es que añade una enorme complejidad funcional que atenta frontalmente al criterio de ockham.

¿entre quienes dice que es irrefutable? ¿no será entre los vendedores de sensacionalismo científico que viven de estimular la imaginación de su público?



Mr.Foster dijo:


> Desde hace ya una década, luego del análisis de las experiencias con las sondas Cobe Wmap y Planck, con referencia al fondo cósmico de microondas (CMB) es de una altísima probabilidad de que nuestro universo, solo sea un universo "local" inmerso en un contexto inconmensurablemente mayor. La existencia de otros universos interactuando con el nuestro ya es irrefutable.
> De todas maneras, el eje del problema, no cambia, se corrió, solo eso.


----------



## Enterao (10 Mar 2019)

luisito2 dijo:


> Toda La 'Física oficial' es completamente determinista. Tanto la Teoría de la Relatividad como la Mecánica cuántica son completamente deterministas.
> 
> La ecuación que describe la evolución en el tiempo de los objetos cuánticos, la Ecuación de Schrodinger, es una ecuación 'clásica', perfectamente suave y continua.
> 
> ...




pero que dices melon pedante.... a parte de la mecanica cuantica estan los fenomenos caoticos..


----------



## Mr.Foster (10 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> ¿entre quienes dice que es irrefutable?



Entre quienes sabemos del tema, del cual usted sabe poco (por no decir nada, que hubiera sido ofensivo...)


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Señale que premio nobel o que conclusiones de un congreso de astrofisicos de referencia respaldan ese hecho tan irrefutable del que nos habla. A todas luces si le han colado semejante trola pseudocientifica no esta usted en posición de aseverar quien sabe qué sobre nada.

Digo yo que podra aportarnos pruebas de esa irrefutabilidad, de ese consenso en la comunidad astrofisica sobre que el FCM evidencia de forma inequivoca la existencia de universos para-lelos. No se esconda tras una bomba de humo.



Mr.Foster dijo:


> Entre quienes sabemos del tema, del cual usted sabe poco (por no decir nada, que hubiera sido ofensivo...)


----------



## rafasx (10 Mar 2019)

Sobre ese argumento se construyó el calvinismo, no se cuestionó la existencia de Dios y sus atributos sino el libre albedrío y se decretó la predestinación del hombre.

Si Dios es tal, tiene que ser omnisciente y si es omnisciente no puede ignorar el futuro del individuo que por tanto está predeterminado aunque él no lo conozca.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

En fin. Todas las disposiciones de las partículas del universo, deben de ser derivadas dentro del contenido del propio universo. El postular la existencia de un mundo paralelo que meramente dejaría huellas superficiales en nuestro universo, es aceptar la condición de que en el universo sucederán cosas que no podemos predecir, dado que no podemos acceder a la maquinaria de esa realidad paralela que nos afecta causalmente solo en cierta frontera. 

No solo es eso, sino que su valor descriptivo es nulo, no añade certidumbre ni simplicidad al modelo, incluso incrementa la incertidumbre del sistema, puesto que en lugar de aceptar como propio de nuestro universo un determinado estado del mismo, arroja la incertidumbre de cual es el estado de la realidad fantasma que posibilita dicha interacción. Tenemos así dos realidades completas que fundamentar, con lo que los grados de libertad inherentes al universo en su conjunto se elevan y por lo tanto así lo hace la ignorancia de los factores que conducen al estado del universo actual.

Si no existiera un lucrativo negocio de ciencia-espectáculo detrás, todos esos artículos de multiversos irían directamente a la sección de matemáticas recretativas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (10 Mar 2019)

Cierto, en eso se asemeja al Islam. A Calvino como a Mahoma, el evangelio les entro por un oido y les salio por el otro. 

¿Si es voluntad de Dios que haya brujas, porque las quemaban por decenas de miles entonces?



rafasx dijo:


> Sobre ese argumento se construyó el calvinismo, no se cuestionó la existencia de Dios y sus atributos sino el libre albedrío y se decretó la predestinación del hombre.
> 
> Si Dios es tal, tiene que ser omnisciente y si es omnisciente no puede ignorar el futuro del individuo que por tanto está predeterminado aunque él no lo conozca.


----------



## Nefersen (10 Mar 2019)

rafasx dijo:


> Sobre ese argumento se construyó el calvinismo, no se cuestionó la existencia de Dios y sus atributos sino el libre albedrío y se decretó la predestinación del hombre.
> 
> Si Dios es tal, tiene que ser omnisciente y si es omnisciente no puede ignorar el futuro del individuo que por tanto está predeterminado aunque él no lo conozca.



A esto yo les diría a los calvinistas: Sí, Dios conoce el futuro, pero no hay un solo futuro, sino todos los posibles futuros. Dios conoce todos, pero no determina cuál de ellos debemos elegir.


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (11 Mar 2019)

Este Universo seria extraordinario si fuera el unico, si es la manifestacion de una posibilidad de los universos que pudieran existir o que existen, no seria extraordinario seria uno mas de los infinitos existentes.

Y si existiera Dios no necesariamente seria algo que tuviera voluntad, sino algo que explicara el porque de la realidad, de toda la realidad. Y eso seria una ecuacion.

Si existe, Dios es una ecuacion


----------



## Mr.Foster (11 Mar 2019)

EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Este Universo seria extraordinario si fuera el unico, si es la manifestacion de una posibilidad de los universos que pudieran existir o que existen, no seria extraordinario seria uno mas de los infinitos existentes.



Usted demuestra estar informado y actualizado.
Efectivamente, se está desarrollando en estos mismos momentos *un nuevo modelo cosmológico* basado en los datos que en la última decada han proporcionado las sondas de la NASA analizando el fondo cósmico de microondas y que prueban incuestionablemente que el modelo cuasimístico del Big Bang como iniciador de "El Universo" debe ser abandonado ante las pruebas de la existencia de por lo menos otro universo que interactúa con el nuestro.

Is our universe merely one of billions? Evidence of the existence of 'multiverse' revealed for the first time by cosmic map

¿Vivimos en un 'multiverso'? El telescopio Planck encuentra otros universos

Multiverse: have astronomers found evidence of parallel universes?

Multiverse - articles review - Essay UK Free Essay Database

Parallel Universes: Theories & Evidence

Des scientifiques ont peut-être identifié un élément de preuve que d'autres univers ont existé avant le nôtre



m7


----------



## Hippy Lollas (11 Mar 2019)

La paradoja de Epicuro que Epicuro nunca formuló


----------



## alb. (11 Mar 2019)

La paradoja de Epicuro o el problema del mal, ha resultado un quebradero de cabeza para la iglesia y sus teologos durante siglos, que no han obtenido una respuesta satisfactoria.

Pero resulta interesante repasar los diferentes intentos de explicarlo, algunos de los cuales se han mencionado ya en este foro:

1) La explicacion es muy compleja y no la entenderias.
Se apela a la ignorancia para esquivar la cuestión.
En el catecismo, los niños respondian a estas cuestiones con:
"_Eso no me lo pregunte a mí que soy ignorante. Doctores tiene la Santa Madre Iglesia que os sabrán responder._ "
Seria una cuestion resuelta, por los doctores de la iglesia... pero la chusma ignorante no podriamos entenderla.


2) Responde a un bien superior, a un plan predeterminado por Dios.
Los caminos del señor son inexcrutables, No hay mal que por bien no venga. En el fondo es por tu bien.

Si te han violado, torturado, o has perdido a tu hijo... es por algo. Forma parte de un plan divino. Asi que aunque te parezca malo, en el fondo es bueno.

Este argumento se cae por su propio peso, cuando alguien sufre una gran desgracia... y le resulta insutante que le vengan con el cuento de "será para bien, ya veras".

3) El mal es por tu culpa, por tu culpa por tu grandisma culpa
Otro forma mucho mas perniciosa y repugnate de resolver el problema, es culpando a la victima.
Si te han violado...la culpa es tuya por vestirte como un puta. Si te pasan cosas malas.... algo habras hecho.
Y si has sido bueno e inocente..... estaras pagando los pecados cometidos en otras vidas. Lo del karma suena a idea exotica e interesante, pero no puede haber algo mas repugnante, que castigar a inocentes por delitos comentidos en otras vidas.

La version catolica de la culpa es el "libre albedrio". Los males serian tu culpa por ser libre. De manera tan chorra, esquivan el problema del mal... y fomentan el sentimiento de culpa.
¿Por que hay guerras, hambre, enfermedades en el mundo? . 
- Todo es culpa tuya porque te haces pajas.

El mal es una consecuencia de que seamos malos y pecadores. Este argumento falla, ya que se supone que Dios nos creo como le dio la gana, y siendo plenamente consciente de como nos creaba y como nos ibamos a comportar.

4)Para probarte, para fortalecerte. Lo que no nos mata nos hace mas fuertes.
Lo de probar no tiene sentido cuando se supone que dios es onmisciente.
Lo de poner dificultades para forzarte a crecer y mejorar, nada se consigue sin sacrificio y esas cosas.... tampoco tiene mucho sentido.
Tiene dos problemas.
1) Podria haber creado un mundo en el que se pudiera crecer y desarrollarse sin sacrificio y sufrimiento
2) Muchos no se hacen mas fuertes... sino que mueren.
Muchos de los males no se traducen en un crecimiento personal, sino en una destruccion.
Cuando Dios aprieta, ahoga pero bien.

5) El mal no existe, es solo la ausencia del bien.

Esto es una manera tonta de esquivar el problema. 
Es como si un arquitecto proyecta un edificio con un enorme agujero en el suelo. Cuando alguien se cae por el agujero, el se lava las manos." los agujeros no existen, solo son ausencia de suelo". Vale, tiene razón... pero ¿Porque hay una ausencia de suelo en medio de la habitacion?

¿Por que Dios permite que haya ausencia del bien?

6) La necesidad del contraste.
Para que se vea el bien, tiene que haber un mal. Para que resalte el valor de los valientes tiene que haber cobardes. Para realzar el placer, debe existir dolor. PAra que haya salud debe existir enfermedad.
Es el ying y el yang.
Si Dios ha puesto criminales, enfermedades, catastrofes en el mundo para darle un poco de vidilla, un toquecillo de picante... para que tenga contraste... que si no el mundo seria muy soso.

Asi que si ves a tu hijo agonizar con grandes sufrimientos... es solo para que podamos disfrutar del placer, gracias al contraste.



7) El bien y el mal son cosas como muy relativas. Las dos opciones son validas si le gustan a uno.
Este es un argumento tan , pero tan chorra ... que ni siquiera la iglesia catolica lo defiende.

¿Pretenden defender la existencia de Dios apelando al relativismo moral?
Esto es algo completamente descabellado.


Y estos son los mejores argumentos que ha encontrado la humanidad despues de siglos de devanarse la cabeza. No hay mas. Los teologos intentan ocultar este gran vacio y falta de argumentos empleando palabreria. Se puede alargar mucho el tema, metiendo palabras altisonates, citas eruditas etc... pero los fundamentos de los argumentos son las que he dado aqui. No hay mas profundidad que esta.


Viendo lo simple y debiles que son los intentos de refultar la paradoja de epicuro... queda claro que esta es correcta y que la propia idea de Dios es incoherente.

C


----------



## Hippy Lollas (11 Mar 2019)

alb. dijo:


> Viendo lo simple y debiles que son los intentos de refultar la paradoja de epicuro... queda claro que esta es correcta y que la propia idea de Dios es incoherente.



Es absurda porque no puede existir nada que sea omni ... nada.


----------



## alb. (11 Mar 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Es absurda porque no puede existir nada que sea omni ... nada.



Hay otra cuestion interesante.¿Como sabriamos que Dios es omnisciente?
La unica respuesta es que el propio Dios nos lo haya dicho. 
Vale. Pero.... ¿Como sabe el propio Dios es es omnisciente?
¿Como puede saber que lo sabe todo? Conoce las cosas que conoce... pero no puede saber si hay algo que desconoce.
¿Como podria comprobar que lo sabe todo?¿ Poniendose un examen? Obviamente las preguntas que se ponga a si mismo las conoce. Pero.... ¿Como podria llegar a saber que no hay nada que desconoce?

Nadie puede saber si Dios es omnisciente... ni siquiera el mismo. Por lo que si alguien afirma que lo es, te esta mintiendo.


----------



## NeoGoldstein (11 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Muy buen razonamiento. Por supuesto no esperes ninguna respuesta razonable. Más bien las típicas de "no tienes ni puta idea de cosmología metafísica probabilística .....(inserte aquí chorradas que suenen super grandiosas)...", "anda lee un poco", y cosas así.

Más que como base para un debate me da que va a funcionar como detector de flipaos.


----------



## kasper98 (11 Mar 2019)

No se puede crear libre albedrio y sin mal...porque entonces los humanos seriamos titeres...el humano tiende al mal

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

Dios no es ninguna ecuación como está demostrado en mi firma.



EMPEDOCLES dijo:


> Este Universo seria extraordinario si fuera el unico, si es la manifestacion de una posibilidad de los universos que pudieran existir o que existen, no seria extraordinario seria uno mas de los infinitos existentes.
> 
> Y si existiera Dios no necesariamente seria algo que tuviera voluntad, sino algo que explicara el porque de la realidad, de toda la realidad. Y eso seria una ecuacion.
> 
> Si existe, Dios es una ecuacion


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

Interesante eso de que una teoria que aun se esta desarrollando pueda ofrecer una explicacion causal a un fenomeno. Actualidad RT es un buen lugar de la gente informada.

Científico británico declara haber descubierto un yeti

No se entiende que algo tan irrefutable como el multiverso no tenga un nobel o el consenso de los astrofisicos, y nos encontremos articulos como este en el Nature criticando la infalsabilidad de estas teorias y que en definitiva no son ciencia.

Scientific method: Defend the integrity of physics




Mr.Foster dijo:


> Usted demuestra estar informado y actualizado.
> Efectivamente, se está desarrollando en estos mismos momentos *un nuevo modelo cosmológico* basado en los datos que en la última decada han proporcionado las sondas de la NASA analizando el fondo cósmico de microondas y que prueban incuestionablemente que el modelo cuasimístico del Big Bang como iniciador de "El Universo" debe ser abandonado ante las pruebas de la existencia de por lo menos otro universo que interactúa con el nuestro.
> 
> Is our universe merely one of billions? Evidence of the existence of 'multiverse' revealed for the first time by cosmic map
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

¿usted conoce todos los lados de un dado?¿como lo hace?
Dado que Dios a creado todo, conoce todas las categorias y puede construir un procedimiento de busqueda exhaustiva sin problemas. Evidentemente si Dios no ha creado todo no es Dios.

Es decir Dios conoce lo que ha creado.



alb. dijo:


> Hay otra cuestion interesante.¿Como sabriamos que Dios es omnisciente?
> La unica respuesta es que el propio Dios nos lo haya dicho.
> Vale. Pero.... ¿Como sabe el propio Dios es es omnisciente?
> ¿Como puede saber que lo sabe todo? Conoce las cosas que conoce... pero no puede saber si hay algo que desconoce.
> ...


----------



## NeoGoldstein (11 Mar 2019)

alb. dijo:


> La paradoja de Epicuro o el problema del mal, ha resultado un quebradero de cabeza para la iglesia y sus teologos durante siglos, que no han obtenido una respuesta satisfactoria.
> 
> Pero resulta interesante repasar los diferentes intentos de explicarlo, algunos de los cuales se han mencionado ya en este foro:
> 
> ...



 Mis 10 y fin del hilo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

Aver, no existe ningun problema si se acepta que la Omnisapiencia de Dios es una potencia, es decir, tiene potencia para ser Omnisapiente, pero si eso entra en colision con el libre albedrio, haya decidido ignorar ciertos acontecimientos. Podria decidir conocerlo todo, pero si eso confronta al libre albedrio significaria que en el acto de conocer nuestros espiritus quedarian fulminados. Es una condicion de la creacion.

Esto es igual a que Dios es omnipotente, es decir que puede ejecutarlo todo en potencia, lo que no significa que nuestras conductas las ejecute Dios, sino que ha decidio no ejecutar su omnipotencia, para que nuestro espiritu no sea fulminado.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

Para los que acaban a llegar al hilo; la posibilidad de ejecutar acciones libremente debido a que tenemos cuerpo y la posiblidad de comprender nuestas conductas, es lo que irremisiblemente hace exitir al mal como potencia. La existencia en potencia del mal es ineludible en organismo que desarroyan conducta y que son capaces de entenderla. Luego la condicion para que no existe es o bien que no existan organismos conductuales, o que estos no tengan intelecto. Excelente creacion!


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

En fin eso de que la anomalia termica del FCM solo se pueda explicar por la existencia de una region exterior es una tremenda patraña. La propia distribucion termica puede dar ese patron de forma natural, aunque la probabilidad de ello sea baja. ¿Y cual es la probabilidad de que un arreglo de materia colocado al azar extra-universal genere ese patrón? por que esto ya no se condisera y se presenta el arreglo ad-hoc para causar esa distribucion, asi con toda la cara. Pues diria que esa probabilidad es bastante menor dado que se busca un arreglo espacialmente muy localizado y no una simple desviacion estadistica en FCM. Pero con esto no vendes publi en actualidad RT.


----------



## Mr.Foster (11 Mar 2019)

Esta cuestión que plantea el hilo es uno de esos temas en los que personas culturosas aficionadas a las redes sociales creen poder obtener algún tipo de suprainformación definitiva nada menos que con el tema teológico de la existencia de Dios...

Lo que Tomás de Aquino discutió largamente en su Suma contra los gentiles hoy se discute en Facebook entre memes y gifts y caritas, y ahora desembarca en Burbuja trayendo la explicación final de porqué dios no existe, y para sostenerlo, nos dice que Epicuro lo dijo...
Cuanto imbécil suelto, madre mía.

Porque el gran problema es que* Epicuro nunca formuló esa paradoja. *
¿Ehh...? ¿Qué dices tú...? - vocifera la borregada atea.

Y no, pandilla de necios, si tuvieran un mínimo de instrucción sabrían que la “paradoja” es una falaz argumentación, de la tantas urdidas por la lacra militante atea, incansable en su esfuerzo por promocionar su ideología.

Con un mínimo de conocimientos escolares deberían saber que Epicuro vivió antes de la era cristiana, su actividad filosófica, se desarrolla en Atenas más de 300 años antes del nacimiento de Cristo, eso debería ser suficiente para entender que Epicuro no pudo haber hablado de Dios tal como nosotros lo entendemos ya que ese Dios, todavía no existía, es un anacronismo y una estupidez insinuar que Epicuro pudo “demostrar” la inexistencia del Dios.

Podrán decir que Epicuro no hablaba del Dios cristiano, pero sí hablaba del Dios hebreo que precedió a la llegada de Jesús de Nazaret, el de la tradición mosaica, ese que se lo conoce como Jehová.

Tampoco sirve, es imposible que Epicuro hablara de UN Dios por la sencilla razón de que la religión con la que él convivía estaba formada por docenas de dioses, ridículo pensar que perdería el tiempo demostrando la inexistencia de uno solo de ellos.

Ni hablar, de que si se hubiera atrevido lo hubiera pasado mal.
Cuando Epicuro llegó a Atenas, Platón el discípulo de Sócrates ya tenía 24 años de haber muerto, por lo que es muy probable que haya conocido con detalle la vida y doctrina socrática para cuando él llegó a la nación.
Epicuro no podía ignorar el final de Sócrates, habían pasado realmente pocos años de su muerte cuando Epicuro llegó a filosofar a Atenas

Es un dato conocido que Sócrates murió por sentencia de un tribunal ateniense. Su castigo fue beber cicuta, uno de los cargos por los que se le acusó era el de asebeia, negación de los dioses del Estado (impiedad), por lo que es muy improbable que Epicuro se haya dedicado a filosofar en la plaza pública acerca de los dioses, y peor aún, que se atreviera a “negar la existencia” de Dios, que como dije antes, es un disparate, ya que había docenas de dioses, no creo que, sabiendo que a la ciudad a la que acababa de llegar a estudiar filosofía había sentenciado a muerte hacía apenas una generación atrás a uno de los filósofos más eminentes de la historia, él decidiera repetir el mismo destino.

Una prueba más clara de que Epicuro no negaba a los dioses es que le dedicó dos obras al tema de la divinidad: Acerca de los Dioses y Sobre la piedad- Diógenes Laercio. X.27). en su contenido llamaba a los sentimientos y actos piadosos como resultado de que su propia conducta era extremadamente piadosa, tal como lo testimonia Diógenes Laercio: “Porque, desde luego, su piedad [de Epicuro] hacia los dioses y su amor a la patria son algo indecible. En efecto, por exceso de honestidad, se abstuvo de la política.” (Diógenes Laercio, X.10).

¿De dónde viene, pues, la dichosa paradoja de Epicuro?

El brulote que ronda en las redes sociales y en los blogs de ateos y ahora en Burbuja, no proporcionan ninguna fuente para saber de dónde sale el ideólogo,obviamente ateo, que inventó la famosa paradoja.

Gugleando un poco se llega al “Problema del Mal” y desde allí se referencia a un libro de John Hospers An Introduction to Philosophical Analysis. 3d edition. Parece que allí sí estaba, el problema es que en ninguna de las ediciones posteriores vuelve a aparecer, la paradoja fue eliminada, por vergüenza, tal vez...

Lo que aparece como evidente es que los ateos creen que poner un texto falaz y manipulador con la imagen de un filósofo griego al lado puede probar la inexistencia de Dios, solo a ellos se les puede ocurrir...

Para terminar, el hecho de que un ser humano realmente se crea tan astuto y suficiente como para resolver conclusivamente un asunto como la existencia,o inexistencia de dios, es un síntoma de mediocridad, y su obsesiva manía por querer demostrar lo indemostrable, es lo más parecido a la necedad de los burros cuando dan vuelta a la noria...



cv3


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

preferiria no haber sido creado?



Bodhisattva dijo:


> Efectivamente, si Dios quiere llegar al escenario X…siendo Dios, ¿realmente era imprescindible que tantos seres padecieran espantosos sufrimientos?


----------



## n_flamel (11 Mar 2019)

Dos apuntes:

Estoy con lo que @ElAriki - ahora bien El mal es muy anterior a la existencia de los seres humanos.
No confundir a Dios con el demiurgo. Como dije hay varios niveles a los que se aplica la palabra dios sin distinción y esto genera confusión. Uno de los mayores problemas de estas discusiones es la concepción errónea que se hacen los occidentales de Dios.


----------



## Bartleby (11 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Esta cuestión que plantea el hilo es uno de esos temas en los que personas culturosas aficionadas a las redes sociales creen poder obtener algún tipo de suprainformación definitiva nada menos que con el tema teológico de la existencia de Dios...
> 
> Lo que Tomás de Aquino discutió largamente en su Suma contra los gentiles hoy se discute en Facebook entre memes y gifts y caritas, y ahora desembarca en Burbuja trayendo la explicación final de porqué dios no existe, y para sostenerlo, nos dice que Epicuro lo dijo...
> Cuanto imbécil suelto, madre mía.
> ...




No seré yo quien asegure que la conocida como "paradoja de Epicuro" sea de Epicuro, de todos formas otros muchos autores han atribuido al filósofo hedonista el que llamaron "argumento del mal de Epicuro", que es básicamente lo que hoy se conoce como la "paradoja de epicuro", le han atribuido esta autoría, citándolo en alguna de sus obras, otros filósofos como Hume o Leibniz . 

Vuelvo a insistir lo que ya he dicho anteriormente, la existencia de un dios, un demiurgo, es un concepto muy anterior al cristianismo y muy presente en las obras de importantes pensadores de la antigua Grecia.

No obstante, la autoría es secundario, me da igual quién formulase ese conjunto de raoznamientos, lo fundamental y, para lo que he abierto el hilo, es par discutir sobre las ideas, no sobre aspectos secundarios que no tiene que ver con el fondo del asunto.





kasper98 dijo:


> No se puede crear libre albedrio y sin mal...porque entonces los humanos seriamos titeres...el humano tiende al mal
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 Lite mediante Tapatalk




El asunto tampoco se centra en que no se puede crear el libre albedrío sin mal. obviamente para que exista libre albedrío deben existir opciones para elegir. Pero no se centra en eso el razonamiento. La cuestión clave sería: si Dios es omnisciente, ¿por qué necesita del libre albedrío como prueba para llegar a la conclusión?, obviamente por su condición omnisciente, no necesitaría de esa prueba para tener conocimiento, él ya lo sabría sin pruebas.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

Quien necesita del libre albedrio para ser sujeto autonomo son los seres de la creación, no se trata de ejecutar un perfecto soliloquio al modo Islamico o Calvinista, sino de la exitencia de entes autonomos. Para lo cual, evidentemente Dios no debe de ejecutar toda su potencia, pues de hacerlo las conductas humanas se deberian a su acción directa. 




Hyeronimus dijo:


> La cuestión clave sería: si Dios es omnisciente, ¿por qué necesita del libre albedrío como prueba para llegar a la conclusión?, obviamente por su condición omnisciente, no necesitaría de esa prueba para tener conocimiento, él ya lo sabría sin pruebas.


----------



## Cleonte (11 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Esta cuestión que plantea el hilo es uno de esos temas en los que personas culturosas aficionadas a las redes sociales creen poder obtener algún tipo de suprainformación definitiva nada menos que con el tema teológico de la existencia de Dios...
> 
> Lo que Tomás de Aquino discutió largamente en su Suma contra los gentiles hoy se discute en Facebook entre memes y gifts y caritas, y ahora desembarca en Burbuja trayendo la explicación final de porqué dios no existe, y para sostenerlo, nos dice que Epicuro lo dijo...
> Cuanto imbécil suelto, madre mía.
> ...



Todo esto es interesante e irrelevante al mismo tiempo. Interesante porque tiene su interés saber quién formuló realmente el problema pero irrelevante porque en principio no debería existir el principio de autoridad. La paradoja de Epicuro es un desafío cuya importancia es independiente de quién lo formulase. Un ejemplo parecido estaría en las matemáticas con la conjetura de Goldbach. Dile a un matemático que carece de importancia resolverla porque el tal Godbach no estaba en el Olimpo de los matemáticos, a ver qué te dice...

Por otra parte la paradoja de Epicuro o de Hospers no concierne a la existencia de Dios sino a sus atributos. Dios puede existir o no. Lo que no puede ser es bueno, omnisciente y omnipotente al mismo tiempo.


----------



## luisito2 (11 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Aver, no existe ningun problema si se acepta que la Omnisapiencia de Dios es una potencia, es decir, tiene potencia para ser Omnisapiente, pero si eso entra en colision con el libre albedrio, haya decidido ignorar ciertos acontecimientos.



Me parece que es más difícil. No basta con que Dios, pudiendo conocer ciertos asuntos, decida no conocerlos. Lo que importa es si esos hechos con cognoscibles en principio. 

Por ejemplo: una persona puede decidir ignorar cuál pueda ser la raíz cuadrada del 256, sin embargo eso no cambia el hecho de que la raíz cuadrada de 256 tenga un valor establecido y que ese valor pueda ser conocido en principio. Y si un hecho futuro puede conocerse, en principio, de antemano, ese hecho futuro es un hecho determinista que descarta el libre albedrío. 

Si pulsamos en una calculadora el número 256 y luego pedimos a la calculadora que nos de la raíz cuadrada, podemos predecir con certeza que nos dará 16 como respuesta. Esto, el que sea posible, en principio, saber de antemano con certeza qué respuesta nos dará en el futuro esa calculadora, nos indica que la calculadora es determinista y no disfruta de libre albedrío. Las 'decisiones' que vaya a toma esa calculadora en el futuro 'están escritas' y la calculadora no puede hacer nada por cambiarlas. 

El que ignoremos cuál es la raíz cuadrada de 256 no cambia esto porque la raíz de 256 es cognoscible en principio, o sea, es un dato que está escrito de antemano y no puede cambiarse. 

Para que Dios crease una realidad con libre albedrío, o sea, no determinista, tendría que pagar el precio de crear algo que él mismo no puede conocer, incluso aunque quiera conocer, y renunciar así a su omnisapiencia. 

En cuanto a que Dios, o los calvinistas, castiguen a las brujas incluso en una realidad completamente determinista y predeterminada, no hay contradicción lógica. 

Lo podemos ver con las películas. Antes de que la película comience a proyectarse, hay un carrete con una cinta donde están, pre-escritos, todos los fotogramas. Toda la trama de la película, con su suspense y su final feliz o trágico, está ya predestinado en ese rollo de celuloide. El guionista ha decidido y dejado 'escrito' todo el futuro y ese rollo de película, en el que están presentes simultaneamente momentos del pasado y del futuro, es un 'presente total'

Cuando se proyecta la película, el asesino mata a la víctima solo porque el guionista lo ha decidido y el detective descubre al asesino y lo lleva a la silla eléctrica solo porque el guionista lo la decidido. De modo que el guionista puede decidir que en el relato haya malos y también decidir que haya buenos que castiguen a esos malos. El que el asesino mate a la víctima por decisión del guionista y no suya no le exonera de su culpa moral por un motivo muy simple: el asesino de una película no tiene culpa moral alguna. 

En un mundo predeterminado, como un rollo de película, los actos de los personajes no tienen consecuencias morales para ellos porque los personajes no deciden sus actos sino que sus actos son dictados por la voluntad del guionista. 

No hay contradicción o inconsistencia lógica en un mundo determinista y sin libre albedrío pero ¿Es ese mundo real?

La secuencia de los números primos es completamente determinista y no contiene ninguna inconsistencia lógica, pero ... no es real. 

Yo creo que para que algo sea real y forme parte de la realidad, debe 'habitar en el tiempo' y eso implica la existencia de un 'presente' que fraccione la realidad entre un 'pasado' que esta escrito y no puede cambiarse (Dios no puede cambiar el pasado, no puede hacer que no haya sucedido algo que ha sucedido) y un futuro que no puede conocerse porque no está establecido (Dios no podría conocer este futuro si su creación es real)

Cuando se proyecta la película y la película 'cobra vida' el proyector, de alguna manera**, selecciona un fotograma entre todos los fotogramas y lo hace 'presente' este presente del proyectos divide la película en el conjunto de fotogramas del pasado y el conjunto de fotogramas del futuro. 

** Es posible que la 'magia' que hace real la realidad consista en su capacidad de elegir un punto en el tiempo y hacerlo presente. La física no dispone de una noción ni siquiera remota del presente. Los físicos ignoran que exista el presente que divide al tiempo en el pasado y el futuro. En las teorías físicas todos los momentos del tiempo son equivalentes y no hay ningún presente. Los físicos vienen a decirnos que sus teorías cubren todos los presentes (lo que es falso) y nos piden que escojamos el presente que prefiramos, lo que demuestra que ignoran qué es el presente. 

Hay una cuestión muy debatida de la matemática de conjuntos que es esta dificultad de elegir. Como los matemáticos no saben cómo elegir, simplemente suponen que llegado el momento habrá una forma de hacer la elección (el Axioma de la Elección). Asumen que dado un conjunto de muchos elementos, siempre es posible elegir uno de esos elementos pero son incapaces de decir cómo se hará esa elección. Los matemáticos serios niegan la validez del Axioma de la Elección, lo que equivale a negar la validez del 90% de la Teoría de Conjuntos y del 80% de toda la matemática. 

Es algo análogo a cuando tienes frente a ti un conjunto de tornillos y otro te dice "dame un tornillo cualquiera". Ante la imposibilidad de elegir uno cualquiera le preguntas: ¿Cuál prefieres? y el otro de contesta "El que más rabia te dé"

Aparentemente, esto te proporciona un mecanismo determinado para elegir el tornillo: solo tienes que elegir el tornillo que más rabia te dé, pero es un espejismo porque si ya es dificil elegir un tornillo cualquiera, es igual de difícil decidir qué tornillo te da más rabia. Es incluso difícil llegar a ser consciente de que se puede sentir rabia por un tornillo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

El problema es el libre albedrio y no esta planteado en la paradoja de epicuro como tal. Dicha paradoja es muy sencilla de resolver puesto que el mal es una condicion ineludible de la existencia de seres que actuan con libertad.


----------



## A.B.C. (11 Mar 2019)

La sabiduria popular (y su contrapartida, deducible) lo dice rotunda y claramente en este refrán: NO HAY MAL QUE POR BIEN NO VENGA


----------



## Cleonte (11 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Quien necesita del libre albedrio para ser sujeto autonomo son los seres de la creación, no se trata de ejecutar un perfecto soliloquio al modo Islamico o Calvinista, sino de la exitencia de entes autonomos. Para lo cual, evidentemente Dios no debe de ejecutar toda su potencia, pues de hacerlo las conductas humanas se deberian a su acción directa.



No existe el libre albedrío. Lo que dices es que Dios se puso una venda sobre los ojos a la hora de crear a los seres humanos. Cuando barajas cartas sin mirarlas no les estás dando libre albedrío, sólo haciendo que su orden sea impredecible.


----------



## Venger sensei (11 Mar 2019)

vamos a ver subnormal dios es todo lo que puede ser dado, él es infinito y cuando pasa a este mundo, el que los gilipollas como tú llaman "el unico que hay", tiene que volverse finito haciendose en acto todo lo existente (universo) que abarca todo lo que puede ser dado tanto para bien como para mal, si no existe simultáneamente libre albedrío y "ausencia de mal" es en primer lugar porque no es algo que se desprenda de su propia esencia, es decir, porque NO puede ser, es contradictorio, y en segundo lugar porque lo que tú percibes como mal lo percibes mediante tus facultades FINITAS y limitadas.

a ver si te enteras que vivimos en el mejor de los mundos posibles subnormal


----------



## Venger sensei (11 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Ah, se me olvidaba. Si el Amor es absoluto, el Mal no lo es. Es el Mal quien "persigue" al Amor y no al inversa. Dicho de otro modo: el Mal es reactivo frente al Amor creativo. El Bien no necesita del Mal, pero sin el Bien, el Mal carece de sentido.




Bien y mal son juicios de un entendimiento finito ante una obra que jamás podrá comprender jajaja saludos


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

En efecto una forma que tendria Dios de no ejecutar toda su omnisapiencia seria la descripcion del "presentismo" que realizas, de modo que Dios mismo limitaria su capacidad de conocer al presente y sus teoremas sobre el futuro serian las propias del analisis racional de una inteligencia abrumadora basados en los hechos del presente, que al eludir el "mecanismo semantico" operante en el libre albedrio seria por supuesto incompleto. Es decir el ignorar el resultado del "mecanismo semantico" hace que el ser humano se convierta para él en una "caja negra" de la que solo conoce su estado actual presente, pero no futuro, lo que no impide al hombre comunicarse con Dios dado que eso sucede en el Presente. 

Aunque no lo hemos tenido en consideracion tambien es importante que Dios no manipule el pasado para que nuestras decisiones pasadas afecten como deben en las futuras, por el principio de responsabilidad que va inherente al libre albedrio. Pero Dios podria destruir "la caja negra" y el "presentismo" para acceder a la totalidad de la informacion del sistema, y en el proceso se destruirian los espiritus, Y esto no es como lo de la raiz del numero 256, dado que al destruir al caja negra, el estado del sistema pasa de irresoluble a resoluble, porque cambia en aspectos sustanciales, cosa que con el numero 256 es resolubre siempre.

El asunto del calvinismo es este, y es que aceptando la predestinacion, los calvinistas asi como las brujas estan predestinados al infierno al fin y al cabo. Las unas por practicar la brujeria y los otros por asesinarlos cuando han de saber que las brujas son brujas por voluntad de Dios y estan asesinando a quien hace la voluntad de Dios. Es decir osan juzgar por merecedor de muerte una conducta que es voluntad divina. El final coherente del filme es el averno. 



luisito2 dijo:


> Me parece que es más difícil. No basta con que Dios, pudiendo conocer ciertos asuntos, decida no conocerlos. Lo que importa es si esos hechos con cognoscibles en principio.
> 
> Por ejemplo: una persona puede decidir ignorar cuál pueda ser la raíz cuadrada del 256, sin embargo eso no cambia el hecho de que la raíz cuadrada de 256 tenga un valor establecido y que ese valor pueda ser conocido en principio. Y si un hecho futuro puede conocerse, en principio, de antemano, ese hecho futuro es un hecho determinista que descarta el libre albedrío.
> 
> ...


----------



## Venger sensei (11 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En efecto una forma que tendria Dios de no ejecutar toda su omnisapiencia seria la descripcion del "presentismo" que realizas, de modo que Dios mismo limitaria su capacidad de conocer al presente y sus teoremas sobre el futuro serian las propias del analisis racional de una inteligencia abrumadora basados en los hechos del presente, que al eludir el "mecanismo semantico" operante en el libre albedrio seria por supuesto incompleto. Es decir el ignorar el resultado del "mecanismo semantico" hace que el ser humano se convierta para él en una "caja negra" de la que solo conoce su estado actual presente, pero no futuro, lo que no impide al hombre comunicarse con Dios dado que eso sucede en el Presente.
> 
> Aunque no lo hemos tenido en consideracion tambien es importante que Dios no manipule el pasado para que nuestras decisiones pasadas afecten como deben en las futuras, por el principio de responsabilidad que va inherente al libre albedrio. Pero Dios podria destruir "la caja negra" y el "presentismo" para acceder a la totalidad de la informacion del sistema, y en el proceso se destruirian los espiritus, Y esto no es como lo de la raiz del numero 256, dado que al destruir al caja negra, el estado del sistema pasa de irresoluble a resoluble, cosa que con el numero 256 es resolubre siempre.
> 
> El asunto del calvinismo es este, y es que aceptando la predestinacion, los calvinistas asi como las brujas estan predestinados al infierno al fin y al cabo. Las unas por practicar la brujeria y los otros por asesinarlos cuando han de saber que las brujas son brujas por voluntad de Dios y estan asesinando a quien hace la voluntad de Dios. Es decir osan juzgar por merecedor de muerte una conducta que es voluntad divina. El final coherente del filme es el averno.



No entiendo por qué estáis queriendo dar sentido a los actos de un ser infinito desde un entendimiento finito, lo más lógico es aceptar nuestra limitación y que vivimos en el mejor mundo posible y punto.


----------



## alb. (11 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Porque el gran problema es que* Epicuro nunca formuló esa paradoja. *





Pues si tu lo dices te creo... pero eso es irrelevante.

Es como pretender rebatir el *teorema de Pitagoras* alegando que no fue el quien lo formulo sino uno de sus discipulos.
Quizas sea cierto, y es una curiosidad.... pero eso le resta un apice de validez al teorema.

Atacar a la paradoja de Epicuro alegando que no es de Epicuro, es una manera de esquivar la cuestión.
Otra manera de esquivarla es con la que cierras tu mensaje. Insultando a los que se planten esta cuestiones.




> Para terminar, el hecho de que un ser humano realmente se crea tan astuto y suficiente como para resolver conclusivamente un asunto como la existencia,o inexistencia de dios, es un síntoma de mediocridad, y su obsesiva manía por querer demostrar lo indemostrable, es lo más parecido a la necedad de los burros cuando dan vuelta a la noria...
> cv3


----------



## El Ariki Mau (11 Mar 2019)

No, Dios puso las condiciones en los seres de modo que determinaran de forma autonoma un mecanismo semantico, lo cual obligó colateralmente el desconocimiento voluntario de Dios sobre el operar de dicho mecanismo. Es un cambio sustancial hacia una substancia conciencia-habitante y no golem-habitante. No un simpre cerrar los ojos.



Cleonte dijo:


> No existe el libre albedrío. Lo que dices es que Dios se puso una venda sobre los ojos a la hora de crear a los seres humanos. Cuando barajas cartas sin mirarlas no les estás dando libre albedrío, sólo haciendo que su orden sea impredecible.


----------



## alb. (11 Mar 2019)

kasper98 dijo:


> No se puede crear libre albedrio y sin mal...porque entonces los humanos seriamos titeres...el humano tiende al mal



Tu no puedes... pero un ser todopoderoso deberia poder. Si no puede es que no es todopoderoso.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

No porque al tener un cuerpo puedes emplear todos sus grados de libertad para ejecutar conducta, por ejemplo golpearle a alguien. Lo cual podemos comprender en las categorias de bien y mal.



alb. dijo:


> Tu no puedes... pero un ser todopoderoso deberia poder. Si no puede es que no es todopoderoso.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> No, Dios puso las condiciones en los seres de modo que determinaran de forma autonoma un mecanismo semantico, lo cual obligó colateralmente el desconocimiento voluntario de Dios sobre el operar de dicho mecanismo. Es un cambio sustancial hacia una substancia conciencia-habitante y no golem-habitante. No un simpre cerrar los ojos.



Es el viejo problema de que si Dios no puede dejar de ser Dios entonces no es omnipotente... Tampoco creo que esto afecte a la paradoja, que sólo intenta demostrar que Dios no puede ser bueno, omnipotente y omnisciente pero no dice nada acerca de los motivos. Lo que dices es que Dios no quiere ser omnisciente pero podría serlo. Entra dentro de la paradoja.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

La paradoja ya esta resuelta, el mal nace con la libertad de conducta como potencia.

La omnipotencia de Dios es una potencia, no significa que de facto ejecuta toda su potencia sino que puede hacerlo. Asi tambien es la omnisapiencia de Dios. Un coche puede tne 500 cv y emplearlo solo para ir a por el pan.




Cleonte dijo:


> Es el viejo problema de que si Dios no puede dejar de ser Dios entonces no es omnipotente... Tampoco creo que esto afecte a la paradoja, que sólo intenta demostrar que Dios no puede ser bueno, omnipotente y omnisciente pero no dice nada acerca de los motivos. Lo que dices es que Dios no quiere ser omnisciente pero podría serlo. Entra dentro de la paradoja.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La paradoja ya esta resuelta, el mal nace con la libertad de conducta como potencia.
> 
> La omnipotencia de Dios es una potencia, no significa que de facto ejecuta toda su potencia sino que puede hacerlo. Asi tambien es la omnisapiencia de Dios. Un coche puede tne 500 cv y emplearlo solo para ir a por el pan.



Básicamente lo que dices es que Dios es un irresponsable que creó el universo tirando dados en vez de utilizar su omniscencia para diseñarlo bien. Dios existe pero pasa de ser Dios.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

Tambien hay que señalar que el libre albedrio al igual que el movimiento, como conceptos operatorios que son, se demuestran andando y no dependen de ninguna consideracion fundamental ulterior. Por lo tanto libre albedrio de facto tenemos, es un hecho. La cuestión es si esto es compatible con un universo determinado o indeterminado, no de un modo "filosofico", sino operatorio, para lo cual hace falta saber como operan causalmente ambas especies de universo en la "sensacion" de libre albedrio, cuya existencia es un hecho.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

El diseño no importa si dotas de libertad funcional a un cuerpo de modo que es capaz de desarroyar conducta. Si todos fueremos plantas en efecto mucho mal no podriamos hacer. 

Preferirias no existir?



Cleonte dijo:


> Básicamente lo que dices es que Dios es un irresponsable que creó el universo tirando dados en vez de utilizar su omniscencia para diseñarlo bien. Dios existe pero pasa de ser Dios.


----------



## Tusmulas (12 Mar 2019)

Ese paradigma tiene muchas lagunas como ya han señalado más arriba, aparte si nos ponemos ya trascendentales hablando sobre el sentido de la vida, tal vez nos haya hecho libres para elegir el mal ya que a través del mal, del sufrimiento y de los errores aprendemos. Si eres perfecto no tienes nada que aprender.


----------



## Tusmulas (12 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Tambien hay que señalar que el libre albedrio al igual que el movimiento, como conceptos operatorios que son, se demuestran andando y no dependen de ninguna consideracion fundamental ulterior. Por lo tanto libre albedrio de facto tenemos, es un hecho. La cuestión es si esto es compatible con un universo determinado o indeterminado, no de un modo "filosofico", sino operatorio, para lo cual hace falta saber como operan causalmente ambas especies de universo en la "sensacion" de libre albedrio, cuya existencia es un hecho.



Tú lo has dicho, es una "sensación de libre albedrío", pero tal vez sólo sea eso; tal vez todo esté perfectamente diseñado y planificado en una entramada red universal. Me resulta muy poco posible creer en la arbitrariedad de todo lo que sucede en el universo, cómo determinados elementos se mezclaron en el momento preciso para crear energía, galaxias, planetas, estrellas...todo funcionando milimétricamente de tal modo que si no fuera así el más mínimo margen de error daría lugar al caos; la misma precisión para que este planeta albergara vida, para que la más simple célula evolucionara hasta formar una compleja maquinaria dotada de inteligencia y con capacidad creadora. Si todo eso parece resistirse a la casualidad y arbitrariedad, tal vez nuestra propia existencia y el sentido de la misma ya esté definido también. Yo lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

El libre albedrio operatorio es un hecho, un axioma, como el movimiento. Lo que no resta apice a las consideraciones teologicas u de otra indole en torno a ella, siempre que no sea para negarla, lo cual es de facto contraria a evidencia.

Algo de propicio ambiente





Tusmulas dijo:


> Tú lo has dicho, es una "sensación de libre albedrío", pero tal vez sólo sea eso; tal vez todo esté perfectamente diseñado y planificado en una entramada red universal. Me resulta muy poco posible creer en la arbitrariedad de todo lo que sucede en el universo, cómo determinados elementos se mezclaron en el momento preciso para crear energía, galaxias, planetas, estrellas...todo funcionando milimétricamente de tal modo que si no fuera así el más mínimo margen de error daría lugar al caos; la misma precisión para que este planeta albergara vida, para que la más simple célula evolucionara hasta formar una compleja maquinaria dotada de inteligencia y con capacidad creadora. Si todo eso parece resistirse a la casualidad y arbitrariedad, tal vez nuestra propia existencia y el sentido de la misma ya esté definido también. Yo lo tengo muy claro.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

alb. dijo:


> La paradoja de Epicuro o el problema del mal, ha resultado un quebradero de cabeza para la iglesia y sus teologos durante siglos, que no han obtenido una respuesta satisfactoria.
> 
> Pero resulta interesante repasar los diferentes intentos de explicarlo, algunos de los cuales se han mencionado ya en este foro:
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Venger sensei dijo:


> Bien y mal son juicios de un entendimiento finito ante una obra que jamás podrá comprender jajaja saludos



Como no podemos alcanzar el infinito, mejor nos echamos a dormir. Luego presumirán de ser amantes del "conocimiento". ¿No cree posible una "continuidad" entre lo que puede saberse y lo que nunca llegaremos a saber?. Si su razón le orienta ¿lo hace hacia la verdad o hacia la nada?.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

A ver lo dije en aquel pesado vidrio que enlace, la conciencia del hombre es capaz de aprehender cualquier metateorema tipo Gödel, ello implica que es imposible traducir con un libro de instrucciones el estado semántico de la conciencia humana a un estado determinado del sustrato físico. Y esto a su vez implica que el sustrato físico no es determinista, dado que si así fuere, si fuere a equivalencia de una máquina de turing, de facto el estado del sustrato físico que es compatible con el meta teorema de Gödel para el universo no podría ser alcanzado por el humano, con lo que no podría aprehender semánticamente dicho metateorema, que lo hace de facto sirviendose del metodo de Gödel -> existe al menos un estado que el universo no es capaz de producir.

Quizás sea una coincidencia que tengamos libre albedrio y que somos capaces de encontrar metateoremas de Gödel en cualquier escala, pero en mi opinión ambas van de las manos, dado que la aprehensión de libre albedrio es el típico "salto fuera del sistema" que opera en la aprehensión de metateoremas. 

Con ello podríamos concluir que el axioma de libre albedrio implica ser capaz de metateoremizar, y que ello implica un universo no determinista al estilo de un mundo esencialmente cuántico como indica el teorema de bell. Que dentro del la teoría cuántica, en el colapso de la realidad intervenga un mecanismo semantico ( conciencia), el cual funciona de forma autonomo e indeterminado fisicamente. Con lo cual el libre albedrio operatorio o psicologico es en efecto libre albedrio fisico. 

El asunto es si este libre albedrio es a su vez, libre albedrio teológico, una vez demostrado el objeto de la teología que está en mi firma. Es decir de si ejecutamos la voluntad de Dios o no. Tal como lo veo esto es empíricamente un absurdo, si tal cosa hiciéramos nuestra propia conciencia seria la conciencia de dios y nuestra voluntad la de Dios. Lo cual es absurdo dado que nuestra voluntad es la de los hombres pues no podemos hacer y deshacer milagros a voluntad, crear un universo o crear siquiera vida en laboratorio. Ademas de que hombres diferentes tenemos voluntades opuestas con respecto a lo mismo. Luego también existe libre albedrio teológico dado que nuestra voluntad no es la de Dios.

Ahora, la cosa es como se puede dar tal libre albedrio teologico con un Dios que es onmisapiente y omnipotente. Pero ya se han dado las claves, ambas cosas lo son solo en potencia y no de modo actual, e incluso @luisito2 ha presentado una muy interesante descripción practica de congruencia.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

Los retos intelectuales nos divierten y asombran en cuando despejan terra incognita, pero la Salvacion no se sigue de la razon pura. Sino atraves del Cristo.



BGA dijo:


> Como no podemos alcanzar el infinito, mejor nos echamos a dormir. Luego presumirán de ser amantes del "conocimiento". ¿No cree posible una "continuidad" entre lo que puede saberse y lo que nunca llegaremos a saber?. Si su razón le orienta ¿lo hace hacia la verdad o hacia la nada?.


----------



## Mr.Foster (12 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Con ello podríamos concluir que el axioma de libre albedrio implica ser capaz de metateoremizar, y que ello implica un universo no determinista al estilo de un mundo esencialmente cuántico como indica el teorema de bell.




Por favor no invente más..., encarecidamente le pido que se deje de decir disparates...


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Por favor no invente más..., encarecidamente le pido que se deje de decir disparates...



Refútelo. Si son disparetes lo tendrá fácil.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

Estario mejor el hilo sin troles


----------



## Mr.Foster (12 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Estario mejor el hilo sin troles



Y sin loquitos andaría mejor...


----------



## Poyo (12 Mar 2019)

Es que Dios no se puede encajar en el concepto bueno o malo, simplemente es Dios.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (12 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Por favor no invente más..., encarecidamente le pido que se deje de decir disparates...



Pensaba que era yo el único que creía que se lo estaba inventando todo.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Poyo dijo:


> Es que Dios no se puede encajar en el concepto bueno o malo, simplemente es Dios.



¿Y en el concepto amor y odio?


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

¿Alguna justificación para sostener que la Escolástica ha sido superada?. Ejemplos.

Lo que parece seguro es que lo que ha sido superado es el anhelo de Dios, cómo explicarlo de manera racional. La "superación" más parece la renuncia a un Dios "conocible" en el grado que sea posible para dar lugar a la antropología antropocentrista que tanto profundiza evitando vínculos externos que cada día está más cercana a descubrir la nada.

Los efectos de ese cambio de paradigma son evidentes y siquiera por sus efectos, ya tendríamos información de las bondades de ese pensamiento que "ha superado" a la Escolástica.

El Bien suma. El Mal divide.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (12 Mar 2019)

La escolástica es como la sofística: juegos semánticos.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Grecia, Roma, Cristo, Escolástica, Ciencia.

Ahora responda a mi pregunta: porqué cree que ha sido superada la Escolástica.

El Materialismo Filosófico es Neo-escolástico y no parece que sea tan fácil atacarlo por las viejas nuevas filosofías disociativas...

LA Razón es anterior a la Fe, no está supeditada a ella en su funcionalidad sino en su estímulo. Fe y Verdad se confunden para nosotros, por tanto la búsqueda de la Verdad a través de la razón no persigue justificar la Fe que ya se tiene, sino comprenderla para, en última instancia, dar alabanzas a Dios. Jesús le dijo: “Yo soy el camino, la verdad y la vida. Nadie viene al Padre sino por mí.". La Fe es conocimiento. Razón y Gracia.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Mar 2019)

El libre albedrío es un invento para no tener que asumir que el mal fue también creado por Dios. Pongamos el ejemplo práctico de la homosexualidad. Si ésta está en la naturaleza de algunos seres humanos, ¿cómo podemos condenarles entonces si era la voluntad de Dios que fueran homosexuales?
La solución de que Dios se puso una venda en los ojos y de esa forma salieron humanos de sexualidad "defectuosa" tiene dos graves problemas. El primero es por qué haría eso. Nosotros usamos dados y cartas porque el azar es divertido. Pero aquí no hablamos de un juego sino del propio universo. Un Dios que experimenta es un Dios irresponsable y que por tanto no es bueno. El segundo problema es que el azar no es libre albedrío. Un dado no tiene libre albedrío. Es aleatorio porque no podemos predecirlo pero nada más. Un ser humano sería igualmente impredecible porque nuestra comprensión del cerebro es muy pobre y no podemos conocer directamente sus procesos mentales pero no es más que un dado.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (12 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.



Hasta aquí bien.



Hyeronimus dijo:


> Hay teorías fuera de la religión que dicen que Dios es malo y por este motivo existe el mal en el mundo, pero esto tampoco sería posible, porque entonces no sería omnipotente, ya que tendría la necesidad de la existencia de mal y una deidad omnipotente no tendría que tener necesidades.



Aquí empiezas a morder hueso. 

Para arrogarse comprender o interpretar las motivaciónes de un Dios para hacer, decir, o pensar algo, por acción u omisión, hay que ser cuanto menos omnisciente, de lo contrario se incurre en blasfemia. 

Si el mal tiene un función dívina el hombre no es nadie para cuestionar su misión. Muchas veces se ha hablado del mal como una suerte de prueba para probar ser digno a estar entre los elegidos a entrar en el Reino de los Justos.


----------



## Bartleby (12 Mar 2019)

pr0orz1337 dijo:


> Hasta aquí bien.
> 
> Aquí empiezas a morder hueso.
> 
> ...



Es otra forma de ver las cosas, la de la fe, acatar todo lo que nos cuenta la religión sin cuestionarnos nada, es así porque así se ha dicho y punto, se acepta y ya está. pero este hilo pretende razonar, no dar por sentado cuestiones sin pasar por el filtro del razonamiento lógico.


----------



## pr0orz1337 (12 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> Es otra forma de ver las cosas, la de la fe, acatar todo lo que nos cuenta la religión sin cuestionarnos nada, es así porque así se ha dicho y punto, se acepta y ya está. pero este hilo pretende razonar, no dar por sentado cuestiones sin pasar por el filtro del razonamiento lógico.



Pero es que se puede razonar de temas científicos donde gracias a la lógica o el empirismo se pueden elaborar experimentos de refutación, no acerca de la metafísica, la religión, o la moralidad donde estos experimentos, cuando se presentan, no son más ejercicios sofistas cimentados en tautologías.


----------



## Cleonte (12 Mar 2019)

El propósito de estas especulaciones no es práctico sino meramente intelectual. 

Pero voy a hacer mi propia teoría y es que Dios no es omnisciente ni falta que le hace porque la omnisciencia no es tan cojonuda como parece. Para un ser humano sí lo sería. Continuamente hacemos planes antes de actuar. Imaginamos las consecuencias de nuestros actos y la omnisciencia supondría que nuestro conocimiento sería perfecto. Es decir, podríamos prever esas consecuencias sin ningún margen de error. Así dicho parece un atributo divino pero para un ser omnipotente no lo es. Un ser omnipotente no imagina consecuencias porque para él no hay diferencia entre imaginación y realidad ni entre voluntad y acción. Dios no tiene procesos mentales porque su imaginación es realidad. Un arquitecto hace planos de un edificio antes de construirlo pero para Dios no habría diferencias entre los planos y el edificio en sí. Dios no planifica el universo y luego lo crea sino que ambos procesos son el mismo. Lo que Dios imagina, simplemente es. Es más, la "imaginación" de Dios no es una pobre acumulación de sensaciones e ideas como en el caso de los humanos sino que es perfectamente coherente. Un sueño no pasa de ser una sucesión de percepciones con una coherencia muy limitada. El "sueño" de Dios no es caprichoso sino coherente de principio a fin.

¿Entonces este universo es un ensayo de un universo mejor? Ésa sería una explicación pero no me parece la más convincente. Alguien podría imaginar a Dios como un pintor que puede pintar el mismo cuadro durante miles de millones de años hasta pintar el cuadro perfecto porque no tiene limitación de tiempo ni de materiales. Pero la omnipotencia de Dios no está en tener todo el tiempo y el material a su disposición sino en trascender el tiempo y la materia, que es algo muy distinto. 
Siguiendo con el ejemplo del pintor, esto significa que no es que tenga todo el tiempo a su disposición sino que puede moverse en el propio tiempo con libertad. Esto es infinitamente mejor. En vez acumular miles de millones de cuadros fallidos hasta pintar el cuadro perfecto puede pintar un solo cuadro perfecto moviéndose en el tiempo. Si tu pincelada no ha sido la mejor, no tiras el cuadro y empiezas otro sino que retrocedes en el tiempo y cambias la pincelada. 

Pero se puede dar un paso más allá y es que no exista un cuadro perfecto. Un cuadro perfecto sería aquel que haría superfluos todos los demás. Ahora bien, ¿Y si la perfección consiste en pintar todos los cuadros?


----------



## Poyo (12 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> ¿Y en el concepto amor y odio?



Puedes amar y odiar, quizás Dios no haga ninguna de las dos. La realidad es que, sólo se, que no se nada. Y tú también, y lo sabes.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Poyo dijo:


> Puedes amar y odiar, quizás Dios no haga ninguna de las dos. La realidad es que, sólo se, que no se nada. Y tú también, y lo sabes.



Usted qué prefiera, amar u odiar. ¿Con qué opción se quedaría pudiendo elegir?. Además, ¿a quién podría odiar Dios que no fuera a sí mismo, pues si nada ni nadie hay sobre Él, qué sentido tiene el odio?. ¿No es el odio humano -que a su escala es el único del que podemos dar certeza- un sentirte debajo de algo o de alguien?. ¿Odia quien siente que lo tiene todo o quien siente que no lo tiene y lo envidia o no lo tiene porque se lo robaron?. ¿Quién puede privar a Dios de ninguno de sus atributos sean cuales sean?.

La Creación.... ¿Es una obra de Amor o de odio?. ¿Es irrelevante acaso plantearnos Su intención?. Crear un universo sensible, inteligible, predecible... donde prospera una vida pensante, inteligente, libre... ¿Es acaso un escenario en el que quepa el odio como elemento sustancial de la creación?. ¿Es concebible un amor a expensas de odio, o tal vez sea más razonable y cierto pensar que es el odio quien impugna al amor?. 

El nexo entre el Amor y el odio, debe ser "algo" implícito en la creación: la libertad.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Cleonte dijo:


> El propósito de estas especulaciones no es práctico sino meramente intelectual.
> 
> Pero voy a hacer mi propia teoría y es que Dios no es omnisciente ni falta que le hace porque la omnisciencia no es tan cojonuda como parece. Para un ser humano sí lo sería. Continuamente hacemos planes antes de actuar. Imaginamos las consecuencias de nuestros actos y la omnisciencia supondría que nuestro conocimiento sería perfecto. Es decir, podríamos prever esas consecuencias sin ningún margen de error. Así dicho parece un atributo divino pero para un ser omnipotente no lo es. Un ser omnipotente no imagina consecuencias porque para él no hay diferencia entre imaginación y realidad ni entre voluntad y acción. Dios no tiene procesos mentales porque su imaginación es realidad. Un arquitecto hace planos de un edificio antes de construirlo pero para Dios no habría diferencias entre los planos y el edificio en sí. Dios no planifica el universo y luego lo crea sino que ambos procesos son el mismo. Lo que Dios imagina, simplemente es. Es más, la "imaginación" de Dios no es una pobre acumulación de sensaciones e ideas como en el caso de los humanos sino que es perfectamente coherente. Un sueño no pasa de ser una sucesión de percepciones con una coherencia muy limitada. El "sueño" de Dios no es caprichoso sino coherente de principio a fin.
> 
> ...



Ser cristiano supone acepta a Cristo hijo de Dios e hijo del hombre. Todo cuanto podemos apreciar de la existencia de Dios, está en Jesucristo y su Palabra. La especulación sobre la naturaleza Divina se expresa ya en términos humanos en la figura de Cristo. Satisfechos podemos quedar si "le entendemos" pues es la puerta de entrada al Bien, a la vida eterna, a la sabiduría y al Padre.

La mayoría de los caminos ascendentes se estrellan en lo que ya incierto pareció seguro y lo que pareció arrebatador deviene en absurdo... La Fe fija la atención en el infinito aprehensible paso a paso. Nunca podrá contar todos los números, pero ya los está contando....


----------



## Poyo (12 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Usted qué prefiera, amar u odiar. ¿Con qué opción se quedaría pudiendo elegir?. Además, ¿a quién podría odiar Dios que no fuera a sí mismo, pues si nada ni nadie hay sobre Él, qué sentido tiene el odio?. ¿No es el odio humano -que a su escala es el único del que podemos dar certeza- un sentirte debajo de algo o de alguien?. ¿Odia quien siente que lo tiene todo o quien siente que no lo tiene y lo envidia o no lo tiene porque se lo robaron?. ¿Quién puede privar a Dios de ninguno de sus atributos sean cuales sean?.
> 
> La Creación.... ¿Es una obra de Amor o de odio?. ¿Es irrelevante acaso plantearnos Su intención?. Crear un universo sensible, inteligible, predecible... donde prospera una vida pensante, inteligente, libre... ¿Es acaso un escenario en el que quepa el odio como elemento sustancial de la creación?. ¿Es concebible un amor a expensas de odio, o tal vez sea más razonable y cierto pensar que es el odio quien impugna al amor?.
> 
> El nexo entre el Amor y el odio, debe ser "algo" implícito en la creación: la libertad.



Su cerebro no alcanza a tanto, es así. No se fustigue y disfrute de la vida, y de las cosas que puede abarcar en sus limitaciones.
Un abrazo compañero forero.


----------



## Venger sensei (12 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Como no podemos alcanzar el infinito, mejor nos echamos a dormir. Luego presumirán de ser amantes del "conocimiento". ¿No cree posible una "continuidad" entre lo que puede saberse y lo que nunca llegaremos a saber?. Si su razón le orienta ¿lo hace hacia la verdad o hacia la nada?.



No, presumimos de ser creyentes y el valor de la fe está en el creer, no en hacer el gilipollas para intentar justificar tus propias creencias ante una realidad que te desborda, un saludo fiera.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Poyo dijo:


> Su cerebro no alcanza a tanto, es así. No se fustigue y disfrute de la vida, y de las cosas que puede abarcar en sus limitaciones.
> Un abrazo compañero forero.



Hice preguntas con este mi cerebro que el suyo resuelve en procurar ser más feliz.... 

Otro abrazo, enga....


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Venger sensei dijo:


> No, presumimos de ser creyentes y el valor de la fe está en el creer, no en hacer el gilipollas para intentar justificar tus propias creencias ante una realidad que te desborda, un saludo fiera.



"Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces"... Procurar descifrar un "sueño" no consiste en convencerte de que efectivamente tuviste ese sueño...


----------



## Venger sensei (12 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> "Dime de qué presumes y te diré de qué careces"... Procurar descifrar un "sueño" no consiste en convencerte de que efectivamente tuviste ese sueño...



El mensaje de ese sueño es que no lo descifres así que allá tú intentando operar sobre lo infinito con una razón finita, por otra parte, ¿has leido a kant? un saludo.


----------



## BGA (12 Mar 2019)

Mi mente finita no está en otro sitio fuera de la Mente. Hijo de Dios, pero no dios.... Ya sabe.


----------



## Poyo (12 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Hice preguntas con este mi cerebro que el suyo resuelve en procurar ser más feliz....
> 
> Otro abrazo, enga....



Esa soberbia...
Abrazo sincero.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

Responda a la siguiente cuestión, teniendo en cuenta que en potencia su vida puede ser presa de ese catalogo de horrores que nos recuerda para que pueda acusar al Creador de no ser benevolo ¿prefiere seguir existiendo si o no?



Bodhisattva dijo:


> ¿Es la existencia algo deseable bajo cualquier circunstancia? Muchos seres humanos no lo ven así.
> 
> 800.000 personas se suicidan en el mundo. Europa, en primera línea.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

Aver, el libre albedrio es un hecho como lo es el movimiento, o como lo es la existencia de las manzadas, si usted me razona que el libre albedrio no existe, me esta diciendo que en su razonamiento o premisas existe alguna falacia. El libre albedrio no solo es compatible con la aprehension inteligente de la conducta, sino que sin la comprension de lo que se esta haciendo, no puede tenerse conciencia de estar haciendo algo libremente.

A vote pronto aportes de la escolastica; el calendario gregoriano y el critero de Ockham. Aver la escolastica no es un metodo estatico, sino que como todo saber es capaz de evolucionar, sin la escolastica no existiria la ciencia, porque la aceptacion del metodo cientifico se sigue de unas ideas que son pre-existentes. Hablale usted de ciencia a un astrologo a ver que le contesta.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

La ciencia está en crisis y de cabeza a una edad oscura en donde se da pabulo dentro de ella a ideas que confrontan de pleno el metodo cientifico, como es el caso de los multiversos, las supercuerdas ect. Para que luego digan que la era de la razón ha venido para quedarse, no es dificil encontrar hoy dia personas que dicen estar cientificamente informadas cuyas aseveraciones causan risión y son mas propias de clientes del tarot.

El pensamiento magico se difunde hoy dia por doquier alimentando la imaganición de los credulos. Y es un negocio redondo.

La escolastica catolica no permitira que la ciencia, que es escolastica empirica al fin y al cabo, sea ultrajada.



BGA dijo:


> .
> 
> Ahora responda a mi pregunta: porqué cree que ha sido superada la Escolástica.


----------



## Mr.Foster (12 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La ciencia está en crisis y de cabeza a una edad oscura en donde se da pabulo dentro de ella a ideas que confrontan de pleno el metodo cientifico




Bravo, así se dice...


El Ariki Mau dijo:


> La escolastica catolica no permitira que la ciencia, que es escolastica empirica al fin y al cabo, sea ultrajada.



Eso eso, la catolicidad promoverá la ciencia, como siempre.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (12 Mar 2019)

En efecto y como muestra de ejemplo,de momento la defendemos de cretinos que dicen que el multiverso es una verdad irrefutable.



Mr.Foster dijo:


> Bravo, así se dice...
> 
> Eso eso, la catolicidad promoverá la ciencia, como siempre.


----------



## dayan (12 Mar 2019)

Hay muchos dioses adorados como seres superiores por los humanos.

No me queda claro a que Dios de toda la cuadrilla, panda o club de Dioses se refiere la paradoja.


----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Mar 2019)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> En efecto y como muestra de ejemplo,de momento la defendemos de cretinos que dicen que el multiverso es una verdad irrefutable.



Sí, ya sabemos los métodos que usa la Iglesia.
A Giordano Bruno, lo quemaron por ésto:


 Tener opiniones en contra de la fe católica y hablar en contra de ella y sus ministros. 
 


Tener opiniones contrarias a la fe católica sobre la Trinidad, la divinidad de Cristo y la encarnación. 
 


Tener opiniones contrarias a la fe católica en relación a Jesús como Cristo. 
 


Tener opiniones contrarias a la fe católica en relación a la virginidad de María, la madre de Jesús. 
 


Tener opiniones contrarias a la fe católica en relación a la transubstanciación y la misa. 
 


*Decir que existen múltiples mundos. *








*Parece increible pero medio milenio después, siguen amenazando de la misma manera... *


.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

Entiendo que existan cretinos que viviendo en desgracia tengan por buena la idea de que existe un universo paralelo en el cual no son la mera incívica escoria trol en un floro que son.



Mr.Foster dijo:


> non sequitur


----------



## Gerión (13 Mar 2019)

El Método científico, de hecho puede calificarse como la Tercera Escolástica.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

No existe ninguna ruptura sino un progreso en el metodo de la razón. La ciencia no se sostiene por si mismo en el vacio sino que debe de ser justificado por unos saberes y principios anteriores. Sino explicarle ciencia a un astrologo. Cuando destruyes esta base, la ciencia se trasforma en la abominacion pseudocientifica a la que hoy tiende, que no distingue ya su función en el organismo. 



Gerión dijo:


> El Método científico, de hecho puede calificarse como la Tercera Escolástica.


----------



## Niño Dios (13 Mar 2019)

Gerión dijo:


> El Método científico, de hecho puede calificarse como la Tercera Escolástica.



"El Método Científico es la tersera hezcoliastika"...







Hay que joderse con estas ratas pedovaticanistas, tienen la jeta dura como el puto wolframio…

La Filosofía Griega acabó donde empezó la bárbara superstición judeocristiana... Y a su vez el Método Científico empezó donde termino la charlatanería pedovaticana...

Es lo que hay, alimaña. Razón y cretinianismo son mutuamente excluyentes por mucho que tú repitas lo contrario como un bitxo mentiroso y autista...

A vender motos oxidás a otro lao, animal.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

Para muestra del infecundo retraso mental del pagano, he aqui que tu unica contribucion se limita a una absoluta basura que nada tiene que ver con el tema principal.
El metodo cientifico se formuló en el seno del Cristianismo y por cristianos, y vas a tener que tomarte muchas setas para que esta realidad se esfume.



SenPuntos dijo:


> "El Método Científico es la tersera hezcoliastika"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGA (13 Mar 2019)

Todos anhelamos la felicidad, nuestra y de los demás. Son recurrentes evocaciones al paraíso perdido en tantas culturas diferentes que nos demuestran que el bien y el mal es básicamente lo mismo para todas, en diferente grado de finura o alcance o en diferente grado de expresión. Un dejar atrás el sufrimiento para alcanzar un disfrute entendido desde la sublimación del gozo puramente carnal al puramente espiritual. Todos deseamos dejar atrás lo que nos hace sufrir. Ese es el punto de llegada compartida, aunque luego los caminos del gozo divergen sustancialmente. Es importante comprender que antes de concretarse en algo, en las diferentes concepciones del paraíso todos han querido salir del infierno aunque luego el relato del recién iniciado camino del gozo sea tan diferente.

Desde mi punto de vista, la imagen del "gozo cristiano" los supera a todos al transcender los apetitos de esta vida y a aspirar "ver y estar junto a Dios", espíritu creador y espíritu creado. Otras tradiciones manifiestan su idea del cielo de modo menos elevado y más carnal, lo que nos ofrece la posibilidad de comprender su fin último y desde él, comprender su estado de evolución como doctrina y tradición.

Otras corrientes entienden que lo más parecido al paraíso, sin necesidad de experimentarlo en ninguna forma concreta, es desaparecer de esta vida si es posible en calma y buena conciencia... Tanta alforja para tan poco viaje se me hace un tanto insatisfactorio, como esas novelas de G. Brown que me parecen como un ir llenando el lavabo de datos y espectativas, para luego retirar el tapón y ver como todo se esfuma como con prisas, precipitadamente.


----------



## dabrute (13 Mar 2019)

Hyeronimus dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Como ya se ha dicho hasta el hartazgo, dios es un arquetipo.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

No esta respondiendo a la pregunta, se lo planteo nuevamente, teniendo en cuenta que en potencia su vida puede ser presa de ese catalogo de horrores que nos recuerda para que pueda acusar al Creador de no ser benevolo ¿prefiere seguir existiendo si o no? 




Bodhisattva dijo:


> Amigo prefiero que los seres estén bien y sean felices.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

En la nobela el mundo feliz a la poblacion la mantenian sistematicamente feliz con Soma a cascoporro, para aquel añorante de esta felicidad puede echar mano del opiaceo. 

El problema está en que como seres limitados siempre podremos encontar motivo de desgracia; vease al Querubin Caido, por lo que el sufrimiento es una condicion que en potencia se manifiesta inevitablemente con la Creación, a menos que la creacion consista en piedras incapaces de reflexionar claro está.

Por eso pregunto si preferirian no haber sido creados jamas.



BGA dijo:


> Todos anhelamos la felicidad, nuestra y de los demás. Son recurrentes evocaciones al paraíso perdido en tantas culturas diferentes que nos demuestran que el bien y el mal es básicamente lo mismo para todas, en diferente grado de finura o alcance o en diferente grado de expresión. Un dejar atrás el sufrimiento para alcanzar un disfrute entendido desde la sublimación del gozo puramente carnal al puramente espiritual. Todos deseamos dejar atrás lo que nos hace sufrir. Ese es el punto de llegada compartida, aunque luego los caminos del gozo divergen sustancialmente. Es importante comprender que antes de concretarse en algo, en las diferentes concepciones del paraíso todos han querido salir del infierno aunque luego el relato del recién iniciado camino del gozo sea tan diferente.
> 
> Desde mi punto de vista, la imagen del "gozo cristiano" los supera a todos al transcender los apetitos de esta vida y a aspirar "ver y estar junto a Dios", espíritu creador y espíritu creado. Otras tradiciones manifiestan su idea del cielo de modo menos elevado y más carnal, lo que nos ofrece la posibilidad de comprender su fin último y desde él, comprender su estado de evolución como doctrina y tradición.
> 
> Otras corrientes entienden que lo más parecido al paraíso, sin necesidad de experimentarlo en ninguna forma concreta, es desaparecer de esta vida si es posible en calma y buena conciencia... Tanta alforja para tan poco viaje se me hace un tanto insatisfactorio, como esas novelas de G. Brown que me parecen como un ir llenando el lavabo de datos y espectativas, para luego retirar el tapón y ver como todo se esfuma como con prisas, precipitadamente.


----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Mar 2019)

n_flamel dijo:


> El mal es muy anterior a la existencia de los seres humanos.



Pero amigo, eso no es posible.piénselo.
El bien o el mal solo es posible en el contexto humano.
La Naturaleza no tiene actos "buenos" o "malos", la naturaleza simplemente "es".
Un solo ente de la naturaleza es capaz de actuar bien o mal, y ese es el ser humano.
Simplemente porque además de tener un cerebro que lo inscribe como una entidad "natural",
Tiene una Mente.


----------



## BGA (13 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Pero amigo, eso no es posible.piénselo.
> El bien o el mal solo es posible en el contexto humano.
> La Naturaleza no tiene actos "buenos" o "malos", la naturaleza simplemente "es".
> Un solo ente de la naturaleza es capaz de actuar bien o mal, y ese es el ser humano.
> ...



Para ser un "experto en estudios bíblicos" se le ha pasado por alto algo tan tonto como la caída de esos ángeles liderados por Satán...


----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Para ser un "experto en estudios bíblicos" se le ha pasado por alto algo tan tonto como la caída de esos ángeles liderados por Satán...



Es imposible prestar atención a todas las cosas tontas que nos rodean.
Agobian...


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (13 Mar 2019)

Echenique también cabalga entre contradicciones y mírale.


----------



## BGA (13 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es imposible prestar atención a todas las cosas tontas que nos rodean.
> Agobian...



Ser honesto debe parecerle muy agobiante por lo que se ve. Un error de bulto como ese y justificado como usted lo hace, dice más de usted y nada bueno, que todo lo que quiera contarnos.


----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> dice más de usted y nada bueno, que todo lo que quiera contarnos.



Yo no me atrevería a contarle nada a usted, en todo caso, las tonterías ya se las conoce todas, como ésta: "la caída de esos ángeles liderados por Satán...


----------



## BGA (13 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Yo no me atrevería a contarle nada a usted, en todo caso, las tonterías ya se las conoce todas, como ésta: "la caída de esos ángeles liderados por Satán...



Experto en estudios bíblicos....


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

Y dale con la evasiva, responda y sepa que está bajo juramento, no me haga advertirle de las consecuencias penales que tiene que se niege a declarar:

¿prefiere seguir existiendo si o no?

Usted está conforme con ese acto creador en el mismo momento en que no se está tirando por la ventana. 



Bodhisattva dijo:


> Sí que lo estoy haciendo, pero no pareces ver que no todos estamos concernidos por la dualidad existencia – no existencia. No obstante supongamos que hay un dios que crea este universo para que 13.000 millones de años e incontables carambolas después mis padres se conocieran y procrearan. ¿Puedo preguntar con qué propósito lo hizo? Así al menos podría decir si estoy conforme o disconforme con ese acto ‘creador’.


----------



## Mr.Foster (13 Mar 2019)

Creyente literal de mitologías bíblicas...


----------



## silenus (13 Mar 2019)

Una espantosa avispa come y madura como el monstruo de Alien


----------



## El Ariki Mau (13 Mar 2019)

Apocalipsis 12 

La mujer y el dragón

12 Apareció en el cielo una señal maravillosa: una mujer revestida del sol, con la luna debajo de sus pies y con una corona de doce estrellas en la cabeza. 2 Estaba encinta y gritaba por los dolores y angustias del parto. 3 Y apareció en el cielo otra señal: un enorme dragón de color rojo encendido que tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos, y una diadema en cada cabeza. 4 Con la cola arrastró la tercera parte de las estrellas del cielo y las arrojó sobre la tierra. Cuando la mujer estaba a punto de dar a luz, el dragón se plantó delante de ella para devorar a su hijo tan pronto como naciera. 5 Ella dio a luz un hijo varón que «gobernará a todas las naciones con puño de hierro».[a] Pero su hijo fue arrebatado y llevado hasta Dios, que está en su trono. 6 Y la mujer huyó al desierto, a un lugar que Dios le había preparado para que allí la sustentaran durante mil doscientos sesenta días.

7 Se desató entonces una guerra en el cielo: Miguel y sus ángeles combatieron al dragón; este y sus ángeles, a su vez, les hicieron frente, 8 pero no pudieron vencer, y ya no hubo lugar para ellos en el cielo. 9 Así fue expulsado el gran dragón, aquella serpiente antigua que se llama Diablo y Satanás, y que engaña al mundo entero. Junto con sus ángeles, fue arrojado a la tierra.

10 Luego oí en el cielo un gran clamor:

«Han llegado ya la salvación y el poder y el reino de nuestro Dios;
ha llegado ya la autoridad de su Cristo.
Porque ha sido expulsado
el acusador de nuestros hermanos,
el que los acusaba día y noche delante de nuestro Dios.
11 
Ellos lo han vencido
por medio de la sangre del Cordero
y por el mensaje del cual dieron testimonio;
no valoraron tanto su vida
como para evitar la muerte.
12 
Por eso, ¡alégrense, cielos,
y ustedes que los habitan!
Pero ¡ay de la tierra y del mar!
El diablo, lleno de furor, ha descendido a ustedes,
porque sabe que le queda poco tiempo».

13 Cuando el dragón se vio arrojado a la tierra, persiguió a la mujer que había dado a luz al varón. 14 Pero a la mujer se le dieron las dos alas de la gran águila, para que volara al desierto, al lugar donde sería sustentada durante un tiempo y tiempos y medio tiempo, lejos de la vista de la serpiente. 15 La serpiente, persiguiendo a la mujer, arrojó por sus fauces agua como un río, para que la corriente la arrastrara. 16 Pero la tierra ayudó a la mujer: abrió la boca y se tragó el río que el dragón había arrojado por sus fauces. 17 Entonces el dragón se enfureció contra la mujer, y se fue a hacer guerra contra el resto de sus descendientes, los cuales obedecen los mandamientos de Dios y se mantienen fieles al testimonio de Jesús.



BGA dijo:


> Para ser un "experto en estudios bíblicos" se le ha pasado por alto algo tan tonto como la caída de esos ángeles liderados por Satán...


----------



## Goyingo (14 Mar 2019)

El mal es la ausencia de bien. Dios crea al hombre a su imagen y semejanza, y le otorga el libre albedrío. Es responsabilidad del hombre hacer el bien. Si no pudiese errar, no tendría libre albedrío. La ignorancia es un mal, pero solo es la ausencia de conocimiento, que es bueno; así mismo la enfermedad es la ausencia de salud y la crueldad lo es de compasión.


----------



## BGA (14 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Creyente literal de mitologías bíblicas...



¿Lo dice por su docta y literal lectura del Sermón de la Montaña, Sr. Experto?.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez (14 Mar 2019)

abreviando.
no es que "necesite" probarnos.
Se sabe lo que va a pasar.
Es lo que nosotros elegimos todos los dias.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (15 Mar 2019)

Goyingo dijo:


> Dios crea al hombre a su imagen y semejanza,



El hombre dista mucho (matemáticamente dista infinito) de ser omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente. ¿Dónde está la semejanza?


----------



## estadounido (15 Mar 2019)

Todo esto no es más que un galimatías por culpa del uso de conceptos. El ser humano es muy dado a crear conceptos en su mente y sustituir la realidad por esos conceptos. Todo viene del mal uso de los conceptos de bien y mal, que solo se pueden aplicar contextualmente o por razones prácticas pero no hacer inferencias absolutas.

El universo, tal como lo conocemos, no podría existir sin la existencia de eso que llamais "el mal". Forma parte del tejido del mundo (entiendase mundo como realidad existente). 

Un ejemplo: cuando un depredador está desgarrando una presa, eso es "el mal" desde el punto de vista de la presa. Pero sin ese acto, el mundo no tendría la textura que tiene. Un universo sin mal sería un universo pétreo.


----------



## BGA (15 Mar 2019)

Para que se entienda la diferencia -desde mi punto de vista- pongamos unos ejemplos:

Un tipo le atropella y le deja herido, por descuido o avería. Convenimos en afirmar que se trata de una desgracia, de un mal. 

Otro tipo le ve salir a la calle y hace por cruzarse con usted dándole al final un empujón como que no quiere la cosa. Usted no ha sufrido una desgracia, un mal, pero... ha sufrido un ataque malicioso.

La diferencia, como la veo, está en la intención y dentro de que la hubiera, que medie el odio y no otra cosa. Un león no odia a su presa y su desgracia será un mal para ella, pero no es el Mal.

Hasta las leyes civiles comprenden la diferencia que luego en las cosas del pensar nos vuelven medio locos porque tal vez no queramos entender que el Mal y el Bien juegan en otra liga.

El Mal está inspirado en el odio. Todo lo demás es otra cosa.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (15 Mar 2019)

estadounido dijo:


> El universo, tal como lo conocemos, no podría existir sin la existencia de eso que llamais "el mal". Forma parte del tejido del mundo (entiendase mundo como realidad existente).



Bien y mal son conceptos humanos. Antes de que existiese el hombre no existían ni el bien ni el mal.


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Mar 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> Bien y mal son conceptos humanos. Antes de que existiese el hombre no existían ni el bien ni el mal.



*Elemental*, salvo, por supuesto, para el fanático fundamentalismo de los creyentes en religiones.


----------



## BGA (15 Mar 2019)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> *Elemental*, salvo, por supuesto, para el fanático fundamentalismo de los creyentes en religiones.



Lo suyo es posible que sea peor, pues como usted se ha presentado, es un "experto en estudios bíblicos", cosa que de suyo resulta pretenciosa y ridícula cuando no sabe defender su posición sin el recurso de los textos bíblicos que además eluden toda casualidad de mención a las biblias católicas. Hombre, fanatismos hay de muchos modos, como usted sentirá sin duda.

Y lo mejor de su presentación, por si fuera poco sus ínfulas de experto, es que se declara neutral y debo deducir que también escéptico de todo lo concerniente a figuras religiosas, que para usted o no existieron y no son más que mitos, o si existieron no han sido capaces de conmoverle sino para, gran casualidad de bíblico protestante, acabar arremetiendo contra la Iglesia Católica.

Su mérito de experto consiste así en delatar la incongruencia, a su juicio, que existiría entre la palabra de Cristo y el entendimiento católico. Bien, nada que decir. Pero ocurre que un experto que lo sea en realidad y que procure comprender el trasfondo de todo abriendo su mollera a las partes concernidas, para al final tener la idea más que menos objetiva que se esperaría de usted si lo fuera, se queda en el "texto" y con ello ataca como si antes que objetivo fuera usted un implicado en la cuestión. Porque de no ser así, un estudio mínimo le hubiera obligado a traer a sus conjeturas las explicaciones que proponen quien no entienden esos textos como los entiende usted y ahí si se le podría tomar en serio. Razonaría la "incongruencia" desde la intención reconocida por las partes y quedaría libre de posicionarse como quisiera. Habría abierto el tema de un modo interesante y que sin duda daría juego en el debate.

Pero no. Rien de rien. Toma el libro por las hojas y cual poseído del demonio, va gritando por ahí que usted tiene razón; que un texto que supuestamente no le motiva sino como objeto de estudio, es tergiversado por quienes no merecen de usted la menor consideración intelectual al no querer hacerse cargo del sentido que le dan a esas palabras que usted "lee tan claras".

En resumen. Un experto lo es porque estudia todas la fuentes implicadas y las expone. Después podrá emitir su juicio tras demostrar si fueron o no tergiversadas. Además, la literalidad no casa bien con "el experto", quien por definición sabe o debe saber leer entre líneas, comprendiendo además del texto el contexto. ¿Qué hace usted?. Fariseísmo. ¿Sabe porqué llamaba a los fariseos "raza de víboras"?. Como el experto que dice ser no necesitará que se lo explique, y entonces comprenderá que se puede ser cínico y fariseo además de experto pero eso requiere intelgencia y sutileza para no acabar siendo juzgado como experto y, lo que es más grave para quien se vende como tal, como cínico y fariseo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Mar 2019)

BGA dijo:


> Lo suyo es posible que sea peor, pues como usted se ha presentado, es un "experto en estudios bíblicos"



Miente.
Eso lo siente usted desde su complejo de inferioridad.
Y porque sabe que cada cosa que he dicho,es comprobable con facilidad, salvo por los creyentes idiotizados por la ideología, como es su caso.


----------



## BGA (15 Mar 2019)

Cada cosa que ha sido ha sido desmontada desde la razón. Es usted quien se agarra a un clavo ardiendo obviando todo lo que se ha dicho y como suele ser usual, cuando no le quedan argumentos, vuelve a repetir lo que decía al principio como si no se hubiera dicho nada. Un "experto" debe tener recorrido, versatilidad para defender sus supuestos. Usted no lo hace.

En cuanto al complejo de inferioridad, tiene toda la razón desde su punto de vista. Usted sabrá íntimamente si merece por alguien corriente admiración o envidia.


----------



## Goyingo (15 Mar 2019)

Hippy Lollas dijo:


> El hombre dista mucho (matemáticamente dista infinito) de ser omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente. ¿Dónde está la semejanza?



En la consciencia. Somos él limitados sensorial y físicamente a estas 3 dimensiones. Dios, en su omnipotencia, no puede experimentar el "instante", y nos utiliza como vehículo para experimentar su propia creación, a través de nosotros.


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Mar 2019)

Entiendo que alguien que queda con el culo al aire, como aquí:
Religión: - Saulo de Tarso...o cuando la verdad conviene inventarla.
con sus devociones por santitos que son largamente expuestos como mentirosos y falsarios, sufra.

Es su caso, lo lamento, pero su santito realmente es el Anticristo y su iglesia una cueva de degenerados y ladrones.


----------



## BGA (15 Mar 2019)

A su indignidad intelectual suma la suya personal. En ese hilo le han dado hasta en el cielo de la boca. Supongo que espera al lector distraído que ingenuamente piense que al enlazar el otro hilo es porque salió usted triunfante. Hay que tener poca vergüenza para hacer tanto el ridículo y regodearse en el empeño.


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Mar 2019)

Cuanta furia,
si me tuviera a mano este me mataba, seguro.
Y todo por decirle que sus santos y su iglesia han sido(y siguen siendo)fuente de maldad,mentira y violencia.
Juan en su caverna lo supo antes ¿no?
Privilegiada generación ésta que verá el cumplimiento.


----------



## BGA (15 Mar 2019)

No me extraña que confunda furia con razón. Las mentes débiles se ven enseguida atacadas o sueñan con serlo en la idea de que la violencia ajena les da la razón con la que también sueñan.


----------



## Mr.Foster (15 Mar 2019)

Paz hermano, paz...tu prontuario ya está completo, no agregues más datos, todas tus máscaras ya han caido.
Además, nadie en este hilo entenderá nada, salvo que visite este hilo:
Religión: - Saulo de Tarso...o cuando la verdad conviene inventarla.
donde tu verguenza ya quedó expuesta.


----------



## frenlib (25 Mar 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler, y que matándolo vas a salvar a 600 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



Exacto.


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (25 Mar 2022)

si eres escritor y quieres escribir una novela épica de grandes valores (tipo Tolkien)...¿acaso no crearías también enemigos terribles y males abismales contra los que, a mas se enfentan, más reforzados en su nobleza y heroísmo salen los personajes protagonistas?


----------



## lacuentaatras (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



A mi se me antoja....y me consuela...que Dios siempre sera algo distinto de lo que me cuente nadie....

Salvo lo que me cuente yo...

Lo de epicuro me parece filosofia de guarderia....



5 copas mediante

Sorrys pos si acaso...


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



La religión es algo prehistórico. 
El hombre creó a Dios para las respuestas que no tiene.
Cada vez hay más creyentes que se montan un Dios a medida que los deja abortar, divorciarse, según les convenga.


----------



## Dr.Tequila (26 Mar 2022)

Y dale con creer que Dios es un ser paternalista e infantil controlador en forma humana. Eres parte de “Dios” eres una individualización de la consciencia experimentandose a si misma desde un único punto de vista. No hay señores barbudos en el cielo, no hay nadie controlando, hay leyes universales que se cumplen.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

El buen samaritano, y el asaltante del camino, son la misma persona.; te roba, te atraca, te mete una paliza y te deja tirado, y después se cambia el ropaje, te ayuda, te da limosna, y te exige que le des gracias porque a saber como estarías sin el.... vamos, un Socialista.


----------



## fasolislithuan (26 Mar 2022)

La paradoja de Epicuro es un elaborado moderno. En realidad Epicuro hablaba de los dioses griegos no de un Dios fuera del tiempo y del espacio. En todo caso la paradoja tal y como está planteada tiene graves problemas. El más importante es que sus categorías no estan definidas. El libre albedrío no parece que se entienda bien pues se asume que puede existir en las criaturas sin la existencia del mal moral lo cual de por si es imposible. Toda criatura por definicion es limitada y como tal es imperfecta lo que define sus acciones y le impide alcanzar la perfección moral. Esto supone imperfecciones, que necesariamente conllevan la imposibilidad de actuar en el bien constantemente, ergo no es posible un mundo sin mal si en el han sido creados seres finitos que puedan actuar en libertad. 

Otra categoría mal definida es la omnipotencia. Parece entenderse como una capacidad divina de poder hacer todo, lo que sea, incluso lo que no es posible hacer. Pero hay cosas que un Dios omnipotente no necesariamente está capacitado para hacer. Si la omnipotencia presupone hacer cualquier cosa, incluso un imposible lógico, entonces podemos exigir que un ser necesario y eterno (el Dios subsistente) al ser omnipotente pueda por su voluntad dejar de existir lo cual es una contradicción y un imposible. Dios puede crear unicornios pero no puede crear algo "x" que en el mismo instante y sentido sea "no-x". Afirmar que Dios no puede ser Dios porque siendo perfectamente bueno no puede crear un mundo sin la existencia del mal es un argumento que se cae por su propio peso cuando se presenta la omnipotencia del modo en que aparece en la paradoja, es decir como una propiedad de hacer imposibles lógicos (por ejemplo crear un triángulo de cuatro lados). Si así fuera y la omnipotencia de Dios consistiera en la capacidad de hacer hasta imposibles lógicos entonces ¿donde estaría el problema de un Dios perfectamente bueno que permite el mal en sus criaturas? Eso sería una posibilidad de un Dios que goza de una omnipotencia como la que se asume incorrectamente en la paradoja. Pues si a Dios se le exige hacer imposibles lógicos entonces no seria consecuente censurarle que hubiera creado un mundo lleno de mal siendo perfectamente bueno ya que sería negarle la capacidad de hacer aquello que se le presupone y hasta exige. En tal caso dicha paradoja ya no sería paradoja ninguna.

El tercer aspecto a destacar es que se trata de un esquema reduccionista que no tiene en cuenta la complejidad de las acciones morales. Es habitual que los bienes morales para ser ejercidos deban sobreponerse a males existentes. Por ejemplo, el perdon es un bien importante. Si no existiera el mal ¿sería posible perdonar el daño que nunca se causaría a nadie en un mundo sin mal? La libertad es otro valor que todos consideramos elevado. Si no existiera el mal ¿sería posible tomar libremente dos o mas decisiones distintas ante un problema, algunas de las cuales no resolvieran sino que agravarán el conflicto causando un mal mayor si en realidad fuera posible un mundo sin mal? Podriamos poner un sinfin de ejemplos (un valor como la generosidad en un mundo sin desigualdades no tendría sentido, un valor como la justicia en un mundo sin males ni injusticias no se podria dar). Hay virtudes que para su ejercicio necesitan de la concurrencia de un mal contra el que luchar por lo que es perfectamente asumible y hasta deseable concebir un Dios que permita la existencia de mal para que dichas virtudes o bienes mayores puedan ser alcanzados.


----------



## BGA (26 Mar 2022)

Sonico dijo:


> La religión es algo prehistórico.
> El hombre creó a Dios para las respuestas que no tiene.
> Cada vez hay más creyentes que se montan un Dios a medida que los deja abortar, divorciarse, según les convenga.



...pues tenemos Dios para rato...


----------



## BGA (26 Mar 2022)

fasolislithuan dijo:


> La paradoja de Epicuro es un elaborado moderno. En realidad Epicuro hablaba de los dioses griegos no de un Dios fuera del tiempo y del espacio. En todo caso la paradoja tal y como está planteada tiene graves problemas. El más importante es que sus categorías no estan definidas. El libre albedrío no parece que se entienda bien pues se asume que puede existir en las criaturas sin la existencia del mal moral lo cual de por si es imposible. Toda criatura por definicion es limitada y como tal es imperfecta lo que define sus acciones y le impide alcanzar la perfección moral. Esto supone imperfecciones, que necesariamente conllevan la imposibilidad de actuar en el bien constantemente, ergo no es posible un mundo sin mal si en el han sido creados seres finitos que puedan actuar en libertad.
> 
> Otra categoría mal definida es la omnipotencia. Parece entenderse como una capacidad divina de poder hacer todo, lo que sea, incluso lo que no es posible hacer. Pero hay cosas que un Dios omnipotente no necesariamente está capacitado para hacer. Si la omnipotencia presupone hacer cualquier cosa, incluso un imposible lógico, entonces podemos exigir que un ser necesario y eterno (el Dios subsistente) al ser omnipotente pueda por su voluntad dejar de existir lo cual es una contradicción y un imposible. Dios puede crear unicornios pero no puede crear algo "x" que en el mismo instante y sentido sea "no-x". Afirmar que Dios no puede ser Dios porque siendo perfectamente bueno no puede crear un mundo sin la existencia del mal es un argumento que se cae por su propio peso cuando se presenta la omnipotencia del modo en que aparece en la paradoja, es decir como una propiedad de hacer imposibles lógicos (por ejemplo crear un triángulo de cuatro lados). Si así fuera y la omnipotencia de Dios consistiera en la capacidad de hacer hasta imposibles lógicos entonces ¿donde estaría el problema de un Dios perfectamente bueno que permite el mal en sus criaturas? Eso sería una posibilidad de un Dios que goza de una omnipotencia como la que se asume incorrectamente en la paradoja. Pues si a Dios se le exige hacer imposibles lógicos entonces no seria consecuente censurarle que hubiera creado un mundo lleno de mal siendo perfectamente bueno ya que sería negarle la capacidad de hacer aquello que se le presupone y hasta exige. En tal caso dicha paradoja ya no sería paradoja ninguna.
> 
> El tercer aspecto a destacar es que se trata de un esquema reduccionista que no tiene en cuenta la complejidad de las acciones morales. Es habitual que los bienes morales para ser ejercidos deban sobreponerse a males existentes. Por ejemplo, el perdon es un bien importante. Si no existiera el mal ¿sería posible perdonar el daño que nunca se causaría a nadie en un mundo sin mal? La libertad es otro valor que todos consideramos elevado. Si no existiera el mal ¿sería posible tomar libremente dos o mas decisiones distintas ante un problema, algunas de las cuales no resolvieran sino que agravarán el conflicto causando un mal mayor si en realidad fuera posible un mundo sin mal? Podriamos poner un sinfin de ejemplos (un valor como la generosidad en un mundo sin desigualdades no tendría sentido, un valor como la justicia en un mundo sin males ni injusticias no se podria dar). Hay virtudes que para su ejercicio necesitan de la concurrencia de un mal contra el que luchar por lo que es perfectamente asumible y hasta deseable concebir un Dios que permita la existencia de mal para que dichas virtudes o bienes mayores puedan ser alcanzados.



Excelente.


----------



## inteño (26 Mar 2022)

La paradoja de Epicuro
que cambió cien pesetas
por veinte duros.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> El buen samaritano, y el asaltante del camino, son la misma persona.; te roba, te atraca, te mete una paliza y te deja tirado, y después se cambia el ropaje, te ayuda, te da limosna, y te exige que le des gracias porque a saber como estarías sin el.... vamos, un Socialista.



Facha hezpañol con el culo en llamas.


----------



## StolenInnocence (26 Mar 2022)

Primero hay que definir que es el mal. ¿La enfermedad es mala? para el que la padece si, para el parasito, germen, virus es buenísima. Y todos son hijos de Dios.

¿Qué os hace creer que Dios sea antropocentrista?

Dios es un legislador, las consecuencias de sus leyes y la percepción que de ellas tengan las criaturas no le compete.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Facha hezpañol con el culo en llamas.



Tu das para lo que das, verdad?

Que pasa, está cerrado el bar?

O no tienes para la cerveza?


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Tu das para lo que das, verdad?
> 
> Que pasa, está cerrado el bar?
> 
> O no tienes para la cerveza?



Hemoal, pomada rectal.


----------



## Joaquim (26 Mar 2022)

Paddy McAloon dijo:


> Hemoal, pomada rectal.



Retrasado al ignore.


----------



## Paddy McAloon (26 Mar 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Retrasado al ignore.


----------



## elena francis (26 Mar 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



En mi humilde opinión se parte de una premisa falsa, y es la afirmación de que el mal existe. El concepto de mal no es absoluto y es subjetivo, y ha evolucionado a lo largo de la historia de forma diferente afectado por variables de tipo cultural, religioso y político entre otras.

Dicho lo anterior ahora debemos analizar lo que es Dios. Nos encontramos lo mismo, y es que es un concepto que varía en función de condicionante culturales, sociales y políticos entre otros. Además también hay dioses con propiedades diferentes que dependen del estado evolutivo de una sociedad y cultura.

La paradoja propuesta no es absoluta ni certera en su totalidad, y está delimitada por un concepto e idea de dios concreto y de la idea del mal determinado para una cultura y una sociedad en un momento histórico determinado, y con un nivel cultural medible.

Hilo interesante que no había visto antes.


----------



## THEO (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## BGA (26 Mar 2022)

Hay malvados, malévolos y tontos. Todos pueden ocasionar un mal irreversible pero de cada uno se extrae un mensaje diferente. Del malvado su intencionalidad cierta de procurarte ese daño. Del malévolo que quizás se le escapó de las manos. Y del tonto porque siendo tonto lo mismo quiso hacerte el mayor de los favores con un resultado inesperado... Para la víctima, en primera instancia, el daño sufrido no admite esas discriminaciones, pero si es malvado pensará cobrase la deuda en cualquier caso. Si es malévolo puede comprender que jugar con fuego es peligroso, y si es tonto, pues "planificará" cualquier respuesta.


----------



## Sonico (26 Mar 2022)

BGA dijo:


> ...pues tenemos Dios para rato...



La insoportable levedad del ser hará el resto.


----------



## aaasss_ (2 Abr 2022)

_Si_ Dios _es capaz de hacer cualquier cosa, ¿puede esto significar que es capaz de hacer una montaña más pesada de lo que es capaz de levantar?_

Esto es una paradoja porque:


Si Dios es capaz de hacer una montaña más pesada de lo que es capaz de levantar, entonces puede haber algo que no es capaz de hacer: No es capaz de *levantar* esa montaña.
Si Dios no es capaz de hacer tal montaña, entonces hay algo que no es capaz de hacer: No es capaz de *hacer* esa montaña.
Si cualquiera de los dos resultados se considerara cierto, entonces se argumenta que Dios Todopoderoso no es en realidad todopoderoso.


----------



## Felson (2 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Falsa paradoja que demuestra una ignorancia profunda en metafísica.



Falsa metafísica que demuestra ignorancia profunda en paradojas.


----------



## BGA (2 Abr 2022)

aaasss_ dijo:


> _Si_ Dios _es capaz de hacer cualquier cosa, ¿puede esto significar que es capaz de hacer una montaña más pesada de lo que es capaz de levantar?_
> 
> Esto es una paradoja porque:
> 
> ...



Es lo mismo que decir que si Todo no es capaz de ser más grande, Todo no es tan grande como lo pintan.


----------



## Raulisimo (3 Abr 2022)

Prueba indiscutible de la existencia de Dios:


----------



## reconvertido (3 Abr 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Falsa paradoja que demuestra una ignorancia profunda en metafísica.





Sapere_Aude dijo:


> Iba a contestar al OP señalando los errores de ese razonamiento, pero luego he pensado "¿Para qué? Le iba a sonar a chino.
> 
> Enviado desde mi XT1021 mediante Tapatalk



A los demás "quizás" nos gustaría leeros.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler, y que matándolo vas a salvar a 600 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



Uy, reductio ad hitler para colar el relativismo moral.
Doble plus malo.

Elimine a Hitler y la supuesta persecución de los innombrales, y a ver si encuentra algún ejemplo no emocional en el que pueda colar de semejante manera el relativismo moral.


----------



## ConanChé (3 Abr 2022)

Y si donde pone mal ponemos sufrimiento.

Y aunque el nivel de sufrimiento también es relativo, ¿por qué Dios da distintos niveles de soportar sufrimiento?


----------



## remerus (3 Abr 2022)

pernales dijo:


> Depende de si Epicuro hablaba de Zeus o de Jupiter.
> Por que este pavo de la Santisima Trinidad ni pajolera idea.
> 
> Yo soy mas de Baco y Priapo



Querras decir de Onan.


----------



## reconvertido (3 Abr 2022)

SpeedyGonzalez dijo:


> abreviando.
> no es que "necesite" probarnos.
> Se sabe lo que va a pasar.
> Es lo que nosotros elegimos todos los dias.



Si sabe lo que va a pasar, es que está escrito.
Si está escrito, no escogemos realmente, y no hay libre albedrío.


----------



## Mr.Foster (3 Abr 2022)

Otra paradoja...
...las inagotables paradojas que se inventan los ateos para ocultar que ellos mismos son una paradoja por afirmar que no creen en algo que mueren por creer pero que su innata tontedad les impide reconocer.
Hilo fatuo, falaz y algo bobalicón.
Ciérrenlo tranquilos.


----------



## fasolislithuan (18 Abr 2022)

aaasss_ dijo:


> _Si_ Dios _es capaz de hacer cualquier cosa, ¿puede esto significar que es capaz de hacer una montaña más pesada de lo que es capaz de levantar?_
> 
> Esto es una paradoja porque:
> 
> ...



La primera premisa es falsa. Dios es capaz de levantar cualquier montaña por muy pesada que sea. "Una montaña más pesada de lo que es capaz de levantar Dios" es un imposible lógico como decir "un triángulo con cuatro lados" o "2+2=5". La paradoja de la que se habla no es tal. Si a pesar de ello de modo absurdo y contradictorio planteamos la hipótesis que Dios si existiera debería ser capaz de hacer imposibles lógicos, como crear triángulos de cuatro lados, universos con matemáticas en donde 2+2=5 o montañas que no pueda levantar podemos igualmente dar por hecho que siendo Dios perfectamente bueno debería igualmente poder crear un mundo no sólo con ciertos males sino un mundo absolutamente repleto de males horrendos y crueles (pues Dios también podría hipotéticamente crear un imposible lógico de tal calibre), lo cual destruye el argumento ateo del mal. Pues no existiría la contradicción lógica de Dios omnibenevolente =mundo repleto de males horribles y gratuitos


----------



## mike69 (19 Abr 2022)

Buen hilo.



Enviado con una tanza y un yogurt


----------



## Calahan (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Tiene un fallo. Dios ya crea un paraíso. Es el hombre que la caga pecando y trae la muerte y es expulsado del paraíso.


----------



## zahoriblanco (19 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler, y que matándolo vas a salvar a 600 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



El mal existe en manera absoluta, el mal por el mal en el comportamiento humano existe


----------



## Nefersen (19 Abr 2022)

zahoriblanco dijo:


> El mal existe en manera absoluta, el mal por el mal en el comportamiento humano existe



Absolutamente NO.


----------



## Komanche O_o (19 Abr 2022)

*La paradoja de EPICURO:
Tenía buena polla 
pero era pasivo por el CVLO *


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (19 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Sobre Dios, el mal y el libre albedrío, ya tienes una excelente disertación en "Del libre albedrío" de San Agustín. Quizá la mejor de todas cuantas se han escrito. En cuanto la entiendes, te das cuenta que la paradoja de Epicuro está mal planteada.


----------



## zahoriblanco (19 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Absolutamente NO.



Hay gente que hace el mal por el mal, la hay, es así, está descrito en psicología. Gente a la que el respeto al prójimo no e que no le importe sino que se esfuerza en joderle. Se pueden tomar acciones que perjudiquen a otros, eso no quita que no se les tenga respeto y no sean agradables de tomar, pero no por todos, hay gente que disfruta haciendo sufrir a otros


----------



## MiNombreEsFantasma (19 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> Y si donde pone mal ponemos sufrimiento.
> 
> Y aunque el nivel de sufrimiento también es relativo, ¿por qué Dios da distintos niveles de soportar sufrimiento?



Explicado en el Libro De Job.

Todas estas preguntas ya se las hicieron, no sólo en la época posterior a los primeros escritos Bíblicos, sino de manera muy profunda por los místicos religiosos y escolásticos medievales -los cuales recomiendo leer por lo extraordinariamente bien que escribían- y todas están contestadas.


----------



## t_chip (19 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler, y que matándolo vas a salvar a 60 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



Correcto, pero entonces, y como dice la paradoja, dios no es bueno.

Yo creo que todo es mucho más simple que todo eso y que Dios, sencillamente, no existe.

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nefersen (19 Abr 2022)

t_chip dijo:


> Correcto, pero entonces, y como dice la paradoja, dios no es bueno.
> 
> Yo creo que todo es mucho más simple que todo eso y que Dios, sencillamente, no existe.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk



Podría ser, pero, si existe, no es ni bueno ni malo. Está, como diría Nietzsche, más allá del bien y del mal.


----------



## xavik (19 Abr 2022)

Me parece raro que Epicuro no haya incluido todas las posibilidades, habría que ver el texto original. Otra posibilidad es que la presencia de un mal temporal (prefiero hablar de sufrimiento, ya que con el mal empezamos debates sobre definiciones) lleve a un bien mayor que lo que habría sin él.

Quizás es necesario presenciar el mal para entender lo que es el bien y aprender a disfrutarlo. Si haber sentido el mal durante un tiempo nos ayuda a ser más felices un tiempo infinitamente mayor, pues tendría sentido.


----------



## Vorsicht (19 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo.* Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler, y que matándolo vas a salvar a 60 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno"*.
> 
> ...




Mis dieses y mis veinteses!!!!!


----------



## socrates99 (19 Abr 2022)

El libre albedrío existe para un robot programado???
No.
Entonces el libre albedrío no existe?
Sí.
El ser humano es un ser programado?
Sí,practicamente el sistema lo programa al 99%.
Entonces ese 1% es el libre albedrío?
En teoría sí, en la practica no, porque se desarrolla en un sistema que no te da margen de libre albedrío.
Entonces,el sistema esta por encima de Dios?
Sí.
Y si Dios es omnisciente,porque lo permite?
Porque Dios simplemente no existe,es un programa del propio sistema.


----------



## Nefersen (20 Abr 2022)

socrates99 dijo:


> El libre albedrío existe para un robot programado???
> No.
> Entonces el libre albedrío no existe?
> Sí.
> ...



Creo que discutir si Dios existe o no, es desviar el debate. 

La cuestión es... Si Dios existe... y esa hipótesis fuera válida, en ese caso, ¿puede ser omnisciente y todopoderoso, dada la existencia comprobada del Mal? Y ahí, hay pocas salidas:

a) No es ni omnisciente ni todopoderoso. 
b) Es malo. 
c) Está más allá de la moralidad que dicta, para los humanos, lo que es bueno o malo.
d) Utiliza el mal como un medio a un fin superior, que es bueno.


----------



## superloki (20 Abr 2022)

Interesante hilo. ¿Pero donde queda la providencia en la paradoja? Me refiero a cuando algo malo ocurre pero no es algo deliberado, sino que es aleatorio y casual. Por ejemplo, un accidente donde mueren personas que han hecho el bien toda su vida, pero reciben una muerte horrible y dolorosa. Lo mismo con las enfermedades. Sabemos que es algo malo, pero la cuestión es ¿se merecían tener ese final? Evidentemente no se lo merecían, por lo que convierte a cualquier divinidad que exista (si realmente existe) en una entidad cruel y a la que habría que temer.


----------



## xavik (20 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Interesante hilo. ¿Pero donde queda la providencia en la paradoja? Me refiero a cuando algo malo ocurre pero no es algo deliberado, sino que es aleatorio y casual. Por ejemplo, un accidente donde mueren personas que han hecho el bien toda su vida, pero reciben una muerte horrible y dolorosa. Lo mismo con las enfermedades. Sabemos que es algo malo, pero la cuestión es ¿se merecían tener ese final? Evidentemente no se lo merecían, por lo que convierte a cualquier divinidad que exista (si realmente existe) en una entidad cruel y a la que habría que temer.



Yo creo que es una visión limitada que no contempla todas las posibilidades extra:

-Que sea el ser más poderoso del universo pero no omnipotente. En este caso simplemente no sería capaz de evitarlo y no se le puede pedir más.

-Que ese accidente lleve a un bien mayor, al menos en este universo.


----------



## ConanChé (20 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Interesante hilo. ¿Pero donde queda la providencia en la paradoja? Me refiero a cuando algo malo ocurre pero no es algo deliberado, sino que es aleatorio y casual. Por ejemplo, un accidente donde mueren personas que han hecho el bien toda su vida, pero reciben una muerte horrible y dolorosa. Lo mismo con las enfermedades. Sabemos que es algo malo, pero la cuestión es ¿se merecían tener ese final? Evidentemente no se lo merecían, por lo que convierte a cualquier divinidad que exista (si realmente existe) en una entidad cruel y a la que habría que temer.



Yo entiendo que no es una paradoja, sino una refutación,

refutación a que pueda existir algo creador, omnisciente, omnipotente y benévolo,

entendiendo como benévolo, que el objeto de su creación no sufra


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler y que matándolo vas a salvar a 60 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



Me has hecho recordar a Heraclito cuando decia: para el Dios todas las cosas son buenas y justas, pero son los hombres quienes juzgan unas como buenas o malas


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja surge al establecer conceptos absolutos como Bien o Mal. Pero es que no lo son.
> 
> El bien y el mal son relativos. Por ejemplo, matar a un niño es, objetivamente, algo malo. Pero si te dicen que ese niño es Hitler y que matándolo vas a salvar a 60 millones de judíos, entonces aparece como algo "bueno".
> 
> ...



Me has hecho recordar a Heraclito cuando decia: para el Dios todas las cosas son buenas y justas, pero son los hombres quienes juzgan unas como buenas o malas


----------



## Locoderemate (20 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El hombre comprende lo que es bueno o malo, conforme a su educación y a su cultura. Si para nosotros es una aberración cortar el clítoris a una mujer, para otras culturas la ablación es un acto "bueno" y moralmente requerido. ¿Dónde irá "en la otra vida" un hombre que hace una ablación a una niña? ¿Al Cielo o al Infierno?
> 
> Así que la moral es relativa a la cultura, y los conceptos de Bien o Mal están fuera de la esfera superior de lo Divino.
> 
> Del mismo modo que es ridículo preguntarse si Dios respira o duerme, lo es especular sobre si Dios es malo o bueno. Dios ES, por supuesto, más allá de los criterios morales con los que algunos pretenden vestirlo, en una proyección simplista.



Correcto, Dios es completamente inhumano. Cualquier cosa q podamos decir de la idea de Dios sera falso y erroneo porque lo diremos y pensaremos como humanos. 

Dios solo se puede definir como "aquello que ningun ser humano puede definir pq no puede comprender al estar muy por encima de lo que resulta ser comprensible para el ser humano". 

Dios es la cosaensi kantiana. Por tanto, se trata de una idea trivial y completamente futil para nosotros. Es perder el tiempo intentar pensar en lo que no se puede pensar.


----------



## superloki (20 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Yo creo que es una visión limitada que no contempla todas las posibilidades extra:
> 
> -Que sea el ser más poderoso del universo pero no omnipotente. En este caso simplemente no sería capaz de evitarlo y no se le puede pedir más.
> 
> -Que ese accidente lleve a un bien mayor, al menos en este universo.



Es un tema muy complejo y por eso hay tantos debates, teorías y creencias. Llevamos miles de años hablando sobre la posible existencia de seres supremos que nos crearon, que nos vigilan, que mueven los hilos de nuestro destino, etc. Yo creo que al final todo se reduce a lo que cada persona crea por convicción propio, ya sea por influencias externas, porque realmente necesita creer que hay algo más, miedo a la muerte, dar sentido a su vida, etc.

No me voy a meter en el tema de si dios (o cualquier tipo de dios) existe o no. Es algo que he discutido muchas veces en mi vida, y el denominador común es que nunca he convencido a nadie ni me han convencido a mi. Yo soy ateo desde que tengo uso de razón, pero como he dicho, es algo tan personal que tampoco tiene mucha importancia. Sin embargo, viendo como se ha desarrollado la humanidad y cosas de nuestro entorno, algunas veces pienso que si realmente existe un dios o entidad superior que nos "mira" desde arriba, no me fiaría mucho de el.

Has comentado dos puntos interesantes, y ninguno de los dos me da mucha confianza si realmente fuera la verdad. En el primero caso, hablamos de un ser poderoso que no es omnipotente. Por tanto, podría ser una presencia que no podemos ver y que nos vigila, de la misma manera que nosotros podemos mirar un hormiguero para ver como viven y se desenvuelven. Las hormigas no saben que existimos, y si tuvieran conciencia de nosotros seríamos como una especie de dios. Podemos matarlas con el gesto de una mano, o ayudarlas si fuera necesario.

En el segundo caso que expones, soy bastante escéptico en que una tragedia vaya a desembocar en algo bueno. Si es así, me parece un modo bastante cruel de hacer las cosas, lo cual nos hace volver al punto de un dios cruel o incluso sádico. Algo muy diferente al dios del amor y perdón que tanto se habla en cualquier religión. De todos modos, pienso que no hay nada especial en las cosas que ocurren... son simples hechos que forman parte de nuestra existencia y no hay que intentar explicarlas porque son aleatorias.



ConanChé dijo:


> Yo entiendo que no es una paradoja, sino una refutación,
> 
> refutación a que pueda existir algo creador, omnisciente, omnipotente y benévolo,
> 
> entendiendo como benévolo, que el objeto de su creación no sufra



Como he dicho antes, si realmente existe un dios creador de lo que conocemos, creo que está lejos de ser benévolo. No hay nada de benévolo en nuestra existencia, y lo único que la hace soportable es nuestra ética, moral y fuerza interior por mejorar las cosas. Si lo pensamos fríamente, el verdadero dios es el ser humano en si mismo, por lo menos en este planeta. Es algo también bastante irónico porque al mismo tiempo somos como demonios, capaces de hacer las cosas más horribles. Nuestra curiosidad y determinación nos lleva a conseguir cosas maravillosas, pero al mismo tiempo somos destructivos incluso con la gente que nos rodea.

Yo no creo en dioses o entidades que velan por nosotros desde arriba (seres divinos, civilizaciones antiguas, alienígenas que nos vigilan, etc.). Sin embargo, si realmente existieran, me los imagino riéndose de nosotros viendo como corremos de un lado a otro sin rumbo hasta que morimos (como las hormigas de mi analogía). En todo caso, seríamos un experimento social de muchos que estas "entidades" podrían tener en marcha. Se que es algo rebuscado, pero por teorizar que no quede...


----------



## xavik (20 Abr 2022)

superloki dijo:


> Has comentado dos puntos interesantes, y ninguno de los dos me da mucha confianza si realmente fuera la verdad. En el primero caso, hablamos de un ser poderoso que no es omnipotente. Por tanto, podría ser una presencia que no podemos ver y que nos vigila, de la misma manera que nosotros podemos mirar un hormiguero para ver como viven y se desenvuelven. Las hormigas no saben que existimos, y si tuvieran conciencia de nosotros seríamos como una especie de dios. Podemos matarlas con el gesto de una mano, o ayudarlas si fuera necesario.
> 
> En el segundo caso que expones, soy bastante escéptico en que una tragedia vaya a desembocar en algo bueno. Si es así, me parece un modo bastante cruel de hacer las cosas, lo cual nos hace volver al punto de un dios cruel o incluso sádico. Algo muy diferente al dios del amor y perdón que tanto se habla en cualquier religión. De todos modos, pienso que no hay nada especial en las cosas que ocurren... son simples hechos que forman parte de nuestra existencia y no hay que intentar explicarlas porque son aleatorias.



No importa si da confianza o no un dios limitado, es simplemente una de las posibilidades si asumimos la existencia de dios (a lo que no entro a debatir). De todas formas lo prefiero a un universo sin dios (y por tanto sin esperanza después de la muerte).

En cuanto a que sea un modo cruel de hacer la cosas, no lo veo así. Un dios omnipotente puede resucitar y curar, por lo que la tragedia no es definitiva. Al no ser definitiva, si realmente la persona estuviera mejor tras haber pasado por eso el resto de la eternidad (es una posibilidad lógica, aunque muchos la rechazan de manera emocional), lo que sería cruel es no hacerles pasar por ello. Imagina un niño al que si malcrían es menos feliz que si crece en una persona estable. Sería cruel por parte del padre no castigarlo con ir a su cuarto o sin ordenador cuando lo necesite. De la misma forma, si valoramos mejor nuestra vida después de pasar penurias (si por ejemplo valoramos mejor la luz después de conocer la oscuridad), un dios "amoroso" no podría hacer otra cosa. No sólo no sería cruel, si no que esta última posibilidad sería el mejor desenlace posible una vez sabemos que existe sufrimiento en el mundo.

Una tercera posibilidad es la que usted dice, que fuera un dios malo o cruel. Es posible, pero entonces surge una especie de paradoja de Epicuro inversa. ¿Por qué hay tantas cosas buenas en el universo si dios es malvado? (incluso mucho más buenas que malas). Y en el caso específico del dios judeocristiano, ¿Por qué pedir constantemente a sus seguidores justicia y rectitud? ¿Por qué pedir a sus seguidores que amen al prójimo? Es un dios que se acerca más a la posibilidad de que sea bueno (o al menos justo) pero no omnipotente o que sea omnipotente y todo sea parte del plan. De nuevo, asumiendo que exista ya que ese no es el debate aquí.


----------



## Cocorico (20 Abr 2022)

Personalmente, la idea de un "dios" individualizado y separado de su creación me parece algo absurdo.

Si se entiende a "dios" como la realidad absoluta (aquella sin la cual la realidad relativa no podría existir), se comprende que es absurda la idea de una "creación" separada de lo absoluto. No puede haber nada fuera de lo absoluto, que, de hecho, es lo único que existe realmente.

Nuestro mundo (realidad relativa) ha de ser necesariamente una realidad cuya existencia depende del absoluto, y no puede ser nada más que una apariencia que "surge" en este. Una analogía torpe para explicar esto sería la del sueño y el soñador (la única realidad de todo lo que aparece en el sueño no es nada más que el soñador. El sueño es el soñador. El sueño no existe con independencia del soñador, pero el soñador sí existe con independencia del sueño).

Antropomorfizar a ese absoluto-ser-conciencia "soñador" y dotarlo de voluntad, deseos, etc., como si fuera un ser humano que necesita algo "que está fuera de él", también me parece otro absurdo.


----------



## ConanChé (20 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> En cuanto a que sea un modo cruel de hacer la cosas, no lo veo así. Un dios omnipotente puede resucitar y curar, por lo que la tragedia no es definitiva. Al no ser definitiva, si realmente la persona estuviera mejor tras haber pasado por eso el resto de la eternidad (es una posibilidad lógica, aunque muchos la rechazan de manera emocional), lo que sería cruel es no hacerles pasar por ello. Imagina un niño al que si malcrían es menos feliz que si crece en una persona estable. Sería cruel por parte del padre no castigarlo con ir a su cuarto o sin ordenador cuando lo necesite. De la misma forma, si valoramos mejor nuestra vida después de pasar penurias (si por ejemplo valoramos mejor la luz después de conocer la oscuridad), un dios "amoroso" no podría hacer otra cosa. No sólo no sería cruel, si no que esta última posibilidad sería el mejor desenlace posible una vez sabemos que existe sufrimiento en el mundo.



a esta posibilidad, el pero que le veo,

es ¿por qué a unos se les hace pasar mal, y a otros no?,

dando por sentado que se requiere un porqué para todo

algo relacionado posteado por mí en otro foro


----------



## Sibarita (20 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> a esta posibilidad, el pero que le veo,
> 
> es ¿por qué a unos se les hace pasar mal, y a otros no?,
> 
> ...



Aquí podríamos enlazar con la teoría de los “contratos” que hacemos entre vidas. Acordamos voluntariamente pasar o tener determinadas experiencias y vivencias. Conocer a determinada gente, o reencontrarnos con otros cuantos. Por lo tanto, Dios no castiga a unos y premia a otros. Nosotros mismos lo elegimos. 
Aparte nosotros somos parte de el, en realidad todas las injusticias o todas las buenas acciones en última instancia recaen en el. No hay un otro.


----------



## xavik (20 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> a esta posibilidad, el pero que le veo,
> 
> es ¿por qué a unos se les hace pasar mal, y a otros no?,
> 
> ...



-Quizás no todos necesitamos la misma cantidad de sufrimiento.
-Quizás a los que ahora les va mejor luego pasarán una época en la que les irá peor y viceversa.
-Quizás haya un juicio donde se ajusten las cuentas.

Quién sabe los específicos... pero eso no creo que cambie la validez de la posibilidad.


----------



## ConanChé (20 Abr 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> *Aquí podríamos enlazar con la teoría de los “contratos” que hacemos entre vidas. Acordamos voluntariamente pasar o tener determinadas experiencias y vivencias. Conocer a determinada gente, o reencontrarnos con otros cuantos. Por lo tanto, Dios no castiga a unos y premia a otros. Nosotros mismos lo elegimos.*



has sabido dar un porqué, 

pero aquí entiendo que premia ó castiga según tu elección,

pero elegir castigo ¿no es masoquista? 



Sibarita dijo:


> Aparte nosotros somos parte de el, en realidad todas las injusticias o todas las buenas acciones en última instancia recaen en el. No hay un otro.



aquí, según lo que dices, Dios es el masoquista


----------



## ConanChé (20 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> -Quizás no todos necesitamos la misma cantidad de sufrimiento.



El quizás no es una respuesta a un porqué,

pero,

¿Por qué va a crear distintas necesidades?




xavik dijo:


> -Quizás a los que ahora les va mejor luego pasarán una época en la que les irá peor y viceversa.



pero,

¿Por qué va a crear esas diferentes formas de existencia?



xavik dijo:


> -Quizás haya un juicio donde se ajusten las cuentas.



pero que tu elección se de de acuerdo a unos condicionantes (necesidades, forma de existencia,...),

aboga muy poco por una justicia, que en teoría, un punto de partida, es ir todos con las mismas oportunidades


----------



## Escachador (20 Abr 2022)

Un universo sin el mal seria como vivir en casa de Flanders.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

22 páginas, porfava. No he leyido, pero to esa supuesta paradoja es una tontuna. Os lo ejplicaría sensillo, pero me da pereza. 

Ni vee el plan, ve maldac de un supuesto mal y bondac de lo que supone bien...

tontunas.


----------



## W.Morgan (20 Abr 2022)

Los ateos no dan pa mas.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (20 Abr 2022)

Esta es una paradoja propia para un debate teológico, pero se por experiencia personal, que a la mayoría de la gente que se considera "religiosa" o "creyente" (en el cristianismo evangélico se usa mucho este término) nos es que les interese demasiado este tipo de debates, les importa e interesa mucho más la vida en el "acá"( la vida terrenal, superficial, material) que cualquier cosa que pueda venir después de la muerte.

Además, la gran mayoría carece de una formación teológica lo suficientemente amplia como para entrar en este tipo de discusiones, aunque muchos igual lo hacen.

Son contados los casos de aquellos que buscan una guía espiritual, pero soy demasiado cínico para pensar en esto, creo que más del 90% buscan que la experiencia "espiritual" les retorne un beneficio terrenal.

Otra cosa que se hecha de menos, es diferenciar la religiosidad de sillón, esa de sentarse horas y horas leyendo teólogía , sin que esto tenga efecto en la vida social y relacional, y otra la religiosidad práctica, la de los hechos y no la de la simple palabrería.

La religiosidad de sillón, es otra cosa muy común en sectas evangelistas.


----------



## 《Judas》 (20 Abr 2022)

algunos ven maldac en un dolor de muelas y eso les hace perder toda su fe...


----------



## Avidiuscasio (20 Abr 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Yo creo que es una visión limitada que no contempla todas las posibilidades extra:
> 
> -Que sea el ser más poderoso del universo pero no omnipotente. En este caso simplemente no sería capaz de evitarlo y no se le puede pedir más.
> 
> *-Que ese accidente lleve a un bien mayor, al menos en este universo.*




No esta mal tu formato, pero pienso que se aleja del ideal mayoritario.

Mucho de lo que motiva a la especie humana a creer en unte superior, es por su absolutidad , para relativismo y azares ya tenemos esta existencia, por lo cual buscamos algo que este por encima de esto.

Pero lo que me chirría es lo del bien superior, crees que a la gente (creyente) que han perdido un ser querido les importa si hay o fue por un bien superior?

Además, por ahí con esto no se cortaría la relación individual individuo/Dios?

Otra cosa, si uno cree en Dios , sabiendo que siempre puede existir la posibilidad de obtener un sufrimiento, hagamos lo que hagamos (por causa de un bien superior) , no creo que esto motive a una mayor creencia o fe.

Por eso pienso, que si hablamos de Dios, o es todo o la nada, no hay termino medio, para vivir en el azar mejor no levantar el hombro ni sacrificarse, por necesidad Dios es y tiene que ser Absoluto , ni siquiera puede ser un infinito 99;9, no hay espacio para el simple Azar.

Otra cosa es todo el debate teológico sobre si puede o no intervenir en el plano terrenal, que ya es otra cosa.


----------



## xavik (20 Abr 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> No esta mal tu formato, pero pienso que se aleja del ideal mayoritario.
> 
> Mucho de lo que motiva a la especie humana a creer en unte superior, es por su absolutidad , para relativismo y azares ya tenemos esta existencia, por lo cual buscamos algo que este por encima de esto.
> 
> ...



Realmente da igual lo que le importe a la gente cuando pierden a un ser querido, si al final van a estar mejor que antes (igual que no importa que un niño dé una pataleta cuando haces algo por su bien). La mayoría de personas superan la muerte de un ser querido, por lo que no hay que dar ningún salto de lógica. Da igual si un creyente pierde la fe tras un suceso trágico o si no hay una sola persona que crea en dios. Dios existe o no existe, sin importar por qué la gente cree en él. Lo que importa es si dios puede cambiar esa situación y un dios omnipotente sí puede (y de hecho lo habrá planeado así). Además, ¿qué importa perder a un ser querido si dios puede resucitarlo? ¿Qué importa que te pase algo trágico si tras 50.000 años lo habrás olvidado?

No veo por qué eso cortaría ningún tipo de relación individual con dios (ahora no caigo, quizás lo puedes extender un poco más). Si es por lo de el libre albedrío, yo rechazo la existencia de tal cosa. De todas formas no hace falta llegar tan lejos como yo. Si tu hijo, que tiene libre albedrío, se quiere tirar por la ventana, le das una ostia y luego lo educas para que cambie (a no ser que no esté a mucha altura y quieras que aprenda).




Avidiuscasio dijo:


> Otra cosa, si uno cree en Dios , sabiendo que siempre puede existir la posibilidad de obtener un sufrimiento, hagamos lo que hagamos (por causa de un bien superior) , no creo que esto motive a una mayor creencia o fe.
> 
> Por eso pienso, que si hablamos de Dios, o es todo o la nada, no hay termino medio, para vivir en el azar mejor no levantar el hombro ni sacrificarse, por necesidad Dios es y tiene que ser Absoluto , ni siquiera puede ser un infinito 99;9, no hay espacio para el simple Azar.
> 
> Otra cosa es todo el debate teológico sobre si puede o no intervenir en el plano terrenal, que ya es otra cosa.



Como digo, da igual (no da igual, pero ya me entiendes) lo que pensemos sobre él o por qué uno cree. La cuestión es si existe, cuál es su voluntad y si es capaz de hacer complir esa voluntad. Dicho esto, durante la mayor parte de su historia la religión cristiana (y la católica en especial supongo) se ha basado en aceptar sufrimientos por causa de un bien superior, por lo que no es ningún impedimento para formar una religión mayoritaria. De hecho, el cristianismo es la religión mayoritaria actual y lo ha sido durante muchos siglos.


----------



## Anka Motz (20 Abr 2022)

W.Morgan dijo:


> Los ateos no dan pa mas.


















Papa Francesco, "difficile credere che Cristo sia risorto": le parole a Pasqua che terremotano il Vaticano


Nel giorno di Pasqua, affacciato dalla basilica di San Pietro, Papa Francesco offre la benedizione dell'Urbi et Orbi. Nelle sue parole, al centro la guerra in U...




www.liberoquotidiano.it


----------



## kasper98 (20 Abr 2022)

Para que exista el bien debe existir el mal,al igual que si alguien es humilde es porque existe el orgullo....una cosa es que exista el mal y otra que Dios quiera el mal

Enviado desde mi RMX1971 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sibarita (21 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> has sabido dar un porqué,
> 
> pero aquí entiendo que premia ó castiga según tu elección,
> 
> ...



Premio o castigo es lo mismo. Una situación y cómo reaccionas ante ella. Si reaccionas bien a pesar de las circunstancias y aprendes de la experiencia en realidad es un premio, si reaccionas mal aunque lo tengas todo es un castigo. Ejemplo: ser alguien muy guapo a quién no le faltan admiradores y que en tal circunstancia su ego le hace despreciar a otras personas por su apariencia. Quizás entre vidas (cuando estamos libres del ego) uno quiera estar del otro lado para saber qué experimentaron las personas que por no ser agraciadas físicamente son rechazadas.

Como venimos múltiples veces tenemos oportunidad de vivir experiencias desde todos los puntos de vista.
Cómo se explicaría si no gente con defectos graves de nacimiento o enfermedades congénitas e incurables que lo lleven tan bien? En cambio otros con una vida cómoda y sin aparentes carencias y dificultades estén amargados e infelices?

Obviamente unos están espiritualmente más avanzados que otros independientemente de lo que les haya “tocado” vivir.
El mal y el bien es lo mismo en diferente grado. Al igual que el amor y el temor. Vivimos en un mundo dual para que podamos ser capaces de experimentar un sinfín de cosas.

Dios por lo tanto no está siendo masoquista, ya que sabe que el fin último es la iluminación de las almas que fueron creadas a partir de él. Es como si le dijéramos a una parturienta que es masoquista por parir un bebé. El dolor tiene un fin, no es porque sí. Nada nunca es porque sí.


----------



## ConanChé (21 Abr 2022)

Sibarita dijo:


> Premio o castigo es lo mismo. Una situación y cómo reaccionas ante ella. Si reaccionas bien a pesar de las circunstancias y aprendes de la experiencia en realidad es un premio, si reaccionas mal aunque lo tengas todo es un castigo. Ejemplo: ser alguien muy guapo a quién no le faltan admiradores y que en tal circunstancia su ego le hace despreciar a otras personas por su apariencia. Quizás entre vidas (cuando estamos libres del ego) uno quiera estar del otro lado para saber qué experimentaron las personas que por no ser agraciadas físicamente son rechazadas.
> 
> Como venimos múltiples veces tenemos oportunidad de vivir experiencias desde todos los puntos de vista.
> Cómo se explicaría si no gente con defectos graves de nacimiento o enfermedades congénitas e incurables que lo lleven tan bien? En cambio otros con una vida cómoda y sin aparentes carencias y dificultades estén amargados e infelices?
> ...



nuevamente respondiendo con argumento 

argumento, con el que estoy de acuerdo parcialmente,

toca aclarar que entiendo que la refutación tratada en este hilo (llamada de Epicuro, aunque no creo que sea su autor),

refuta que exista un ser omnisciente, omnipotente y que deje sufrir a sus creaciones, creaciones(almas) que solo disponen de una encarnación,

el Dios, al que pareces referirte, se refutaría con argumentos de otra *índole*


----------



## skan (21 Abr 2022)

Hay muchos fallos 

Por ejemplo puede ser que el diablo también sea omnipotente.

Dios deja cosas a nuestro libre albedrío.


----------



## Sibarita (22 Abr 2022)

skan dijo:


> Hay muchos fallos
> 
> Por ejemplo puede ser que el diablo también sea omnipotente.
> 
> Dios deja cosas a nuestro libre albedrío.



Nuestro libre albedrío que es el suyo. No estamos separados. Creernos separados de Dios es una ilusión, parte de esta experiencia al igual que lo es pensar que somos nuestro cuerpo y que al morir este, todo acaba.


----------



## ieeehhspartaco (22 Abr 2022)

Hace aguas a prtir de la cuarta pregunta. No es una paradoja ni de pedo.


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Absolutamente NO.



Disiento y me opongo enfáticamente al disolvente relativismo que implica.
Yo digo: absolutamente, Sí.

Creo que el Hombre nace con una tendencia innata para arguir sobre lo Trascendente, y que sepamos, no existe otra criatura en todo el Universo capaz de hacer tal cosa.

Como obligada derivación de esa aptitud natural, el Hombre valora las cosas del mundo, las puede ver como buenas o como malas, ese proceso de calificación no lo hace como reflejo de animalidad, ningún animal ve lo bueno o lo malo, no, lo hace como expresión de su "humanidad".

Preguntarse por el Bien y el Mal, es el proceso inquisitivo más importante que todo ser humano puede, y debe hacerse, pero más importante aún: debe responderlo ya que de cómo contestemos, dependerá nuestra concepción ética y por consiguiente, nuestra conducta y la forma de desenvolvernos en la vida y en el trato con nuestros semejantes.

Yo estimo que el Bien, es captado por el ser humano, animal racional y social, a través de una intuición intelectual impresa en su propia naturaleza por lo cual se le hace evidente que el Bien (lo bueno) ha de hacerse y el Mal (lo malo) debe evitarse.

Esta proposición emerge ante nuestra razón como un principio práctico totalmente evidente.

¿Qué quiere decir esto?

Que la razón de un ser humano no necesita de una inferencia lógica para establecer la verdad de esa proposición, cuando él dice _"que el Bien debe hacerse y el Mal debe evitarse"_ SABE que eso es verdadero sin necesidad de tener que buscar un ejemplo concreto o práctico por vía de determinación o de una conclusión.

De ese primer principio de la razón práctica, surgen, ahora sí, por vía de conclusión o de determinación, todos los demás principios prácticos del obrar que serán "buenos" porque están conformes con la naturaleza de las cosas, y "lo malo" lo que está en contradicción con lo bueno o con las leyes naturales, más precisamente.

No puede haber duda en que el "Bien" es el fin a que debe tender toda acción humana, y también el principio, pues *la conducta ética debe basarse siempre en la idea de Bien.*


----------



## Sibarita (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Consolarse con mentiras no es ser "espiritualmente avanzado".
> 
> Es aborrecer de la verdad. Es no querer usar el raciocinio porque de otra manera se volverían locos.



Y que mentiras son esas exactamente? Desarrolla.


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Todas las que tus predecesores y antepasados incluyeron en tu acervo cultural, de modo consciente o inconsciente, por estupidez, ignorancia, cobardía o mala intención.
> 
> Las mismas mierdas que intentas perpetuar en los que te sucederán, por empeñarte en ser estúpido, ignorante, cobarde o malintencionado.



creo que sibarita no sigue el acervo cultural del cristianismo,

creo que piensa que debe haber algo (lo llama Dios), pero ese algo no es el Dios cristiano,

he abierto un *debate* sobre el tema


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Ya lo he visto, pero no me interesa.
> 
> Parece que usted tiene cierto empeño en encontrar un porqué a lo que probablemente no lo tiene. Porque su cerebro físico así se lo demanda.
> 
> ...



me parece totalmente lícita su posición,

pero, ¿y si hubiera un porqué?,

decir, que me he atrevido a abrir ese debate, porque adhiriéndome a una lógica racional, he conseguido acotar el porqué,

lo que ocurre esque lo abro en forma de debate, para ver si dialécticamente me demuestran mi equivocación,


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Y otra cosa:
> 
> Cuando empleo la expresión "acervo cultural", no me limito al cristiano. Hay una multiplicidad de "acervos culturales". Que esto sea así, ya incita a pensar que están todos equivocados.



pero sibarita, entiendo que solo tiene ese acervo, al igual que yo,

que por cierto, tener ese acervo me ha servido para cuestionármelo


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Su supuesta "lógica racional" surge de una predisposición natural (o quizás sea más apropiado afirmar que viene imbuida en su pervertido "acervo cultural", por razones obvias) a encontrar explicaciones en la metafísica. Lo que no significa que la metafísica tenga una contrapartida real.
> 
> Llevar la discusión al terreno dialéctico sólo nos conduciría al terreno de la retórica, el sofisma, la falacia, cuando no del trolleo más burdo, que tanto gustan de emplear nuestros contertulios de por aquí.



de acuerdo que mi "acervo cultural" me lleva a buscar el porqué de las cosas,

que más que "acervo cultural", creo que habría que llamarle "acervo humano",

y de acuerdo que la dialéctica, habría que tenerla con personas afines, para que no haya trolleo, y poder hacerles ver que han caído en retórica, sofisma, falacia


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Pero sólo porque algunos de sus predecesores modificaron dicho acervo para que usted pudiera disfrutar de los elementos de juicio que la duda, como motor de conocimiento introduce.



ya he respondido que quizás habría que llamarlo "acervo humano",

porque creo que todos filosofamos, buscamos la sabiduría,

ahora bien, considero totalmente lícito que buscar el porqué de todo, algunos lo consideren una pérdida de tiempo


----------



## Nua (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



En mi opinión , hay en esa paradoja 2 contradicciones importantes
*Si Dios no sabe que el mal existe ¿ por qué va a acabar con algo que no sabe si existe ?
*Si el mal no existiese no podríamos hablar de libre albedrío porque no habría dos posibilidades para elegir


----------



## Israel Gracia (22 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



intenta convencer de eso a un moro




__





Cristo ha resucitado.


Artículos destacados Mundo A NOSOTROS Sociedad Percepción Artículos destacados Mundo A NOSOTROS Sociedad Percepción Andrés Anglin 17 de abril de 2022 Feliz Pascua a todos. Espero que todos puedan pasar tiempo con sus familias, comer bien y divertirse. Espero que haya niños y ancianos y...




www.burbuja.info









Adiós escoria.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2022)

McNulty dijo:


> No existe tal pureza Nefersen, no hay unidad filosófica en la idea de Dios, ni puede haberla. Tu tienes una idea de Dios, diferente a la de ariki mau, y un camboyano tendrá una idea de dios opuesta a la vuestra. Y para la Loli del cuarto b, dios es un hombre con barbas blancas. Que ocurre si vacías de contenido cultural a la idea de Dios? Que no la puedes definir, salvo con cuatro palabras abstractas que no dicen nada.
> 
> Correcto, esas teorías físicas son el sustituto moderno de la teología antigua. Son delirios científicos disfrazados de matemáticas. Ojo, no dudo del rigor de muchos profesionales que se dedican a investigar el universo observable, faltaría más, pero lo que sucede es que están operando con ideas filosóficas que no son de su campo categorial, y ahí es donde se lían.
> 
> Hablan por ejemplo de la idea de mundo como un todo (cosa absurda, porque no sabemos los límites), de la idea de creación exnihilo (big bang, el espacio-tiempo se creó de la nada en un punto 0 de energia?, lo crea dios?), con la idea de los mundo paralelos, el multiverso etc....Realmente es lo que dices, son solo hipótesis. Y como no se pueden demostrar, se dan por ciertas, pero no. Pero lo que sí es cierto, es que filosóficamente estas teorías se acercan más al campo de la fantasía que al del rigor científico.



¿Cuando sabes que conoces algo?


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2022)

luisito2 dijo:


> Creo que la paradoja descansa sobre la incompatibilidad lógica entre determinismo, predictibilidad y libre albedrío.
> 
> El 'mal' en esta paradoja no se entiende como la existencia del dolor, las catástrofes naturales o la muerte sino como casos de desobediencia a la Ley de Dios.
> 
> ...



El indeterminismo no implica libre albedrio. El azar mismo niega el libre albedrio


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Cuando sabes que conoces algo?



Cuando mi Mente me lo dice vía intuición.
Esperar indicaciones del Cerebro no es confiable, salvo que se disfrute repitiendo ideas ajenas.


----------



## McNulty (22 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Cuando sabes que conoces algo?



Diría que cuando puedes operar con dicho conocimiento de forma competente.

Sabes sumar porque conoces la operación de sumar, a través de los grafos escritos o de un pc.
Sabes reparar un coche porque conoces las operaciones concretas para repararlo.
Sabes hablar un idioma porque sabes operar con el lenguaje y entenderlo.
Sabes programar porque puedes crear una aplicación informática por ti mismo.

En el caso del tema del hilo, no puedes saber si dios existe, porque no puedes operar con él de ningún modo. El creyente te dirá que el rezo ''es una forma de operar'' con dios, pero está haciendo trampas, porque para operar con algo necesitas salir de la autorreferencia. El creyente no sale de su ego, aunque crea que está comunicándose con seres reales fuera de él. Cuando alguien reza, lo hace siempre en función de su imaginación, no en función de algo real y operable.


----------



## Tales90 (22 Abr 2022)

Pues esa paradoja es desde un entendimiento limitado. Seguramente el universo sea perfecto así como es. De libre albedrío con bien y mal.


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

Nua dijo:


> Si el mal no existiese no podríamos hablar de libre albedrío porque no habría dos posibilidades para elegir



con esas preguntas estás reafirmando la paradoja,

Dios no sabe que existe el mal=Dios no es omnisciente

Si el mal no existiese no podríamos hablar de libre albedrío porque no habría dos posibilidades para elegir=existe el mal para que haya libre albedrío=Dios no es benevolente


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> ¿Cuando sabes que conoces algo?



realmente nunca lo sabes,

porque, en mi acotamiento de que es ESTO, no he podido dar de lado la posibilidad de que esto sea una simulación,

es decir,

incluso se simula que pienso, por lo que realmente no existo en el modo cartesiano,

sí existo, aunque no de forma autónoma, porque formo parte de una simulación que también existe,

y no hablo de simulación, como juegos de ordenador, que hubieran realizado seres superiores,

sino que ElTodo serían las infinitas simulaciones posibles, y esto es una de las infinitas simulaciones


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Que la tierra es una esfera es una verdad universal, cuya validacion está al margen de que alguien piense lo contrario. Usted no puede destronar una idea del Bien como universal, por la existencia de uno que piense que no lo es. Es falaz. Usted debe de emplear otro metodo.



La tierra no es ninguna esfera. De hecho, no existen esferas, ni lineas rectas, ni puntos en el mundo fisico. Hemos inventado formas geometricas simples, como esfera, para comparar a nuestro arbitrio lo que experimentamos con algo que nos resulta comprensible y pensable... Por simple.


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> La paradoja de Epicuro o el problema del mal, ha resultado un quebradero de cabeza para la iglesia y sus teologos durante siglos, que no han obtenido una respuesta satisfactoria.
> 
> Pero resulta interesante repasar los diferentes intentos de explicarlo, algunos de los cuales se han mencionado ya en este foro:
> 
> ...



Muy bueno...


----------



## Locoderemate (22 Abr 2022)

luisito2 dijo:


> Me parece que es más difícil. No basta con que Dios, pudiendo conocer ciertos asuntos, decida no conocerlos. Lo que importa es si esos hechos con cognoscibles en principio.
> 
> Por ejemplo: una persona puede decidir ignorar cuál pueda ser la raíz cuadrada del 256, sin embargo eso no cambia el hecho de que la raíz cuadrada de 256 tenga un valor establecido y que ese valor pueda ser conocido en principio. Y si un hecho futuro puede conocerse, en principio, de antemano, ese hecho futuro es un hecho determinista que descarta el libre albedrío.
> 
> ...



Genial aporte.

Podrias comentar y explicar un pocoas a fondo esto del axioma de eleccion. Siempre me ha costado entenderlo


----------



## ueee3 (22 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> La paradoja de Epicuro o el problema del mal, ha resultado un quebradero de cabeza para la iglesia y sus teologos durante siglos, que no han obtenido una respuesta satisfactoria.
> 
> Pero resulta interesante repasar los diferentes intentos de explicarlo, algunos de los cuales se han mencionado ya en este foro:
> 
> ...



No he leído todo tu mensaje, lanzo aquí algunas posibkes explicaciones:

Para probar la valía de la gente. Que él conozca el resultado no quita valor a las decisiones del individuo, ¿no? Pero claro por qué dejarles actuar si de antemano sabe.... hmmm.

Otra es que con libre albedrío siempre habrá mal, es inconcebible lo contrario.


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Otra es que con libre albedrío siempre habrá mal, es inconcebible lo contrario.



pues ahí lo tienes, ese Dios no es benevolente


----------



## fayser (22 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Podrias comentar y explicar un pocoas a fondo esto del axioma de eleccion. Siempre me ha costado entenderlo



El axioma de elección es una proposición matemática, no tiene nada que ver con el libre albedrío.

El axioma de elección postula que si tenemos varios conjuntos, es posible crear un nuevo conjunto tomando un elemento de cada uno.

Si el número de conjuntos es finito, el axioma es evidente. Si hay dos conjuntos, cada uno con cuatro elementos, pues coge un elemento de cada conjunto y tendrás un nuevo conjunto con dos elementos.

Pero si el número de conjuntos es infinito y además la definición de cada conjunto es un poquito "rara", entonces está por ver que realmente se pueda formar un nuevo conjunto con infinitos elementos cogidos de uno en uno.

No obstante, es un axioma. Es decir: partimos de la base de que se puede hacer, y entonces llegamos a ciertas conclusiones. Pero si partimos de que no es posible hacerlo, entonces llegamos a otras. Y no hay nada que nos haga distinguir cuál de las dos situaciones es la correcta porque las dos son consistentes, es decir, no incurre en ninguna contradicción.


----------



## unaburbu (22 Abr 2022)

Falla claramente en el punto clave. Cuando dice que no poder crear un mundo con libre albedrío y sin mal es igual a que no es omnipotente.

El libre albedrío va acompañado del mal. No por eso quiere decir que no sea omnipotente. Me parece una enorme gilipollez de Epicuro. En el caso de que sí fuera posible y no lo hubiera hecho así, no por eso es malo. Son conclusiones erróneas justo en el momento clave del razonamiento. 

Es como decir que un niño de dos años, como no sabe ecuaciones diferenciales, es gilipollas o subnormal. Epicuro no está teniendo en cuenta la variable temporal. No ve el propósito ni el proceso que lleva a ese propósito.


----------



## TitusMagnificus (22 Abr 2022)

Yo no tengo un discurso tan potente como habéis hecho la mayoría que habéis contestado. No me ha dado tiempo a leerlo todo pero me ha picado la necesidad de contestar con algo que me dijo un amigo que en aquellos días estaba estudiando en el seminario de los P.P. Paules. Es muy sencillo, Dios en su infinita sabiduría creo el Mal para que pudiéramos elegir, para que pudiéramos comparar entre uno y otro. Si no hay Mal, el Bien no tiene sentido.


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Abr 2022)

El fallo en este tipo de argumentos es pretender que dios debe comportarse según unos criterios fijos y limitados como la lógica, con lo que se incurre en considerar como cierto aquello que queremos demostrar, que dios no es omnipotente.

Una cosa es la lógica, otra el lenguaje y otra el pensamiento, no son conjuntos iguales, podemos pensar más cosas de las que podemos decir y podemos decir cosas ilógicas.

Esto es extrapolable a la realidad, hay cosas que conocemos, hay cosas que podemos conocer y hay cosas que no podemos conocer.

Así que situaciones esenciales contradictorias pueden ser perfectamente posibles y ambas tener la misma categoría ontológica.


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

luisito2 dijo:


> Hay una cuestión muy debatida de la matemática de conjuntos que es esta dificultad de elegir. Como los matemáticos no saben cómo elegir, simplemente suponen que llegado el momento habrá una forma de hacer la elección (el Axioma de la Elección). Asumen que dado un conjunto de muchos elementos, siempre es posible elegir uno de esos elementos pero son incapaces de decir cómo se hará esa elección. Los matemáticos serios niegan la validez del Axioma de la Elección, lo que equivale a negar la validez del 90% de la Teoría de Conjuntos y del 80% de toda la matemática.



incidir sobre este punto en concreto, creo que aportará una nueva visión del libre albedrío,

y esque los seres humanos no tenemos el problema de la elección,

elegimos lo que creemos que nos va a hacer más felices,

entendiendo la felicidad como un grado(de menos a más), que entra el no sufrir y disfrutar lo más posible,

pero, y ahí está el problema, no todos los seres humanos sufren con las mismas cosas, ni disfrutan con las mismas cosas,

y tú no eliges con lo que sufrir, ó con lo que disfrutar,

hay gente que disfruta matando (asesinos psicópatas),

hay gente que disfruta con el dolor propio (masoquistas),

hay gente que disfruta con el dolor ajeno (sádicos)


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

El Autor podrá conocer la casi infinita gama de posibilidades que un ser humano tiene para decidir ante un caso particular, todos y cada uno de los elementos que pueden llegar a influenciar en esa decisión, eso le dará POSIBILIDADES, pero NUNCA CERTEZAS de lo que hará en definitiva.

No, Dios no puede saber qué dec isión tomará un ser humano.
El lo quiso así.

Como dije antes, esa es una maravillosa concesión que Él hace para tener un universo donde sus criaturas preferidas, cuando afirman AMARLO lo han decidido, como seres LIBRES.


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> En el caso de que sí fuera posible y no lo hubiera hecho así, no por eso es malo. Son conclusiones erróneas justo en el momento clave del razonamiento.
> 
> Es como decir que un niño de dos años, como no sabe ecuaciones diferenciales, es gilipollas o subnormal. Epicuro no está teniendo en cuenta la variable temporal. No ve el propósito ni el proceso que lleva a ese propósito.



yo a esta refutación, le añadiría que no sería posible un Dios que crease almas, que tuvieran una sola encarnación


----------



## Sunwukung (22 Abr 2022)

El libre albedrío no se manifiesta cuando elegimos, sino cuando NO ELEGIMOS, cuando nos contenemos, de ahí que todas las técnicas de iluminación pasan, al menos hasta cierto punto, por una fase de contención, privación voluntaria, o como se quiera decir.

Ejemplo, decidir no eyacular en el punto álgido de una relación sexual o de una paja, es una manifestación plena del libre albedrío que parece que sólo los seres humanos tenemos.


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> El Autor podrá conocer la casi infinita gama de posibilidades que un ser humano tiene para decidir ante un caso particular, todos y cada uno de los elementos que pueden llegar a influenciar en esa decisión, eso le dará POSIBILIDADES, pero NUNCA CERTEZAS de lo que hará en definitiva.
> 
> No, Dios no puede saber qué dec isión tomará un ser humano.
> El lo quiso así.
> ...



pero ha dado la posibilidad de que causemos dolor a otras creaciones suyas,

y si alguien ama a todo lo que ha creado, no debería existir esa opción


----------



## Nua (22 Abr 2022)

Para que luego digan que la filosofía es una materia inútil


----------



## ueee3 (22 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> pues ahí lo tienes, ese Dios no es benevolente



¿Por? Si para quitar el mal tiene que quitar el libre albedrío, entonces podría argumentarse que está provocando un mal mayor o incluso vaciando de contenido por completo el "proyecto ser humano", por así decirlo.


----------



## ueee3 (22 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El libre albedrío no se manifiesta cuando elegimos, sino cuando NO ELEGIMOS, cuando nos contenemos, de ahí que todas las técnicas de iluminación pasan, al menos hasta cierto punto, por una fase de contención, privación voluntaria, o como se quiera decir.
> 
> Ejemplo, decidir no eyacular en el punto álgido de una relación sexual o de una paja, es una manifestación plena del libre albedrío que parece que sólo los seres humanos tenemos.



Bueno, bueno... el problema es que nadie ha estado supervisando a ver qué hacen los animales a cada momento


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> y si alguien ama a todo lo que ha creado, no debería existir esa opción



Son los riesgos de ser LIBRES.
Si la opción no existiera, seríamos esclavos.
No es difícil suponer que prefiere ÉL.


----------



## Sr. Breve (22 Abr 2022)

decir que el mal y el bien es relativo es cierto, pero afirmando eso ya destruyes cualquier religión

esa paradoja utiliza razonamientos similares a como lo hacen las religiones, pero en su contra

después de más de 2000 años, la mayoría de la gente en todo el mundo no llega a este simple razonamiento que hizo Epicuro y son creyentes, como para meterle en disquisiciones metafísicas más profundas


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> ¿Por? Si para quitar el mal tiene que quitar el libre albedrío, entonces podría argumentarse que está provocando un mal mayor o incluso vaciando de contenido por completo el "proyecto ser humano", por así decirlo.





Mr.Foster dijo:


> Son los riesgos de ser LIBRES.
> Si la opción no existiera, seríamos esclavos.
> No es difícil suponer que prefiere ÉL.



pero esa es vuestra subjetividad,

a mí dame de vivir como un perro de caza amado,

y al libre albedrío le pueden ir dando


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> pero esa es vuestra subjetividad,



Identica a la suya cuando afirma que dios "no es benevolente"


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El libre albedrío no se manifiesta cuando elegimos, sino cuando NO ELEGIMOS, cuando nos contenemos, de ahí que todas las técnicas de iluminación pasan, al menos hasta cierto punto, por una fase de contención, privación voluntaria, o como se quiera decir.



Es bueno encontrar entre tanto devaneo alguien que ve el meollo de la cuestión
Coincido con usted.

Sabemos de las influencias o condicionamientos negativos que se puedan recibir en la niñez, ahí sí es donde se pone aprueba el libre albedrio del ser humano, en la lucha por imponerse un comportamiento ético contrario a los que culturalmente se lo haya sometido desfavorablemente.

La libertad solamente se ejerce *cuando nos imponemos al medio* y cuando nos imponemos a nosotros mismos y doblegamos los instintos o las reacciones automáticas.

Los dominios de la libertad son dos: el primero es el de imponernos a la realidad cambiándola de alguna manera para obtener algo que queremos; en segundo lugar *imponiéndonos a nosotros mismos en lo que se llama comportamiento ético.*


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Identica a la suya cuando afirma que dios "no es benevolente"



cierto,

porque la definición de benevolente no es objetiva,

pero así casi con cualquier definición calificativa, salvaría las del prefijo omni, y calificativos físicos (color,...)

las definiciones pueden ser consensuadas, pero nunca objetivas


----------



## ConanChé (22 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El libre albedrío no se manifiesta cuando elegimos, sino cuando NO ELEGIMOS, cuando nos contenemos, de ahí que todas las técnicas de iluminación pasan, al menos hasta cierto punto, por una fase de contención, privación voluntaria, o como se quiera decir.
> 
> Ejemplo, decidir no eyacular en el punto álgido de una relación sexual o de una paja, es una manifestación plena del libre albedrío que parece que sólo los seres humanos tenemos.



pues, en cierta medida le doy la razón,

si no disfrutas de algo en más medida, pues no tienes que elegir, 

pero sufrir, sufres si no comes, si no bebes, si pasas frío,

eso el budismo lo soluciona con la limosna de la comida, y que no hace frío de donde era Buda


----------



## Israel Gracia (22 Abr 2022)




----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> El libre albedrío no se manifiesta cuando elegimos, sino cuando NO ELEGIMOS, cuando nos contenemos, de ahí que todas las técnicas de iluminación pasan, al menos hasta cierto punto, por una fase de contención, privación voluntaria, o como se quiera decir.
> 
> Ejemplo, decidir no eyacular en el punto álgido de una relación sexual o de una paja, es una manifestación plena del libre albedrío que parece que sólo los seres humanos tenemos.



Es posible que en la mayoría de los casos el libre albedrío se manifieste negando opciones naturales o condicionadas pero no son los únicos. De hecho pienso que el espíritu más fuerte -el más libre después de todo- no es aquel capaz de aguantar un deseo o tentación sino el que "afirma" con su actitud o decisión una determinada elección contra corriente o contra natura si se quiere. Por ejemplo, un misionero puede haber renunciado a muchos aspectos que son vitales para el resto de la gente y además puede llegar a poner su vida al servicio de otros. Renuncia a ciertos placeres -negación del instinto- pero es capaz también de dar un paso al frente complicando lo que entendemos una vida normal. Ofrecer la vida por una causa, sea la que sea, no es una negación de la propia vida sino su sublimación de acuerdo a creencias y voluntades más fuertes que el deseo, los instintitos o el condicionamiento.

Existe por tanto una capacidad para negar lo que parece imposible de negar pero además otra capacidad para afirmarse en lo que parece imposible, o estúpido según algunos, en afirmarse.

Creo que por ahí van las diferencias entre virtud y santidad según el Cristianismo.


----------



## Edgard (22 Abr 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Si, supongo que se podría crear un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal ¿pero y si en su entendimiento supremo el hacedor quiere que pasemos por la experiencia?
> ¿Y si por muy real que te parezca la experiencia no es mas que una simulación y realmente no nos causa mal?
> Yo siempre he pensado que entre los griegos hay mucha morralla.




Un Universo sin Libre Albedrío y sin Mal es posible pero entonces, el Creador de tal Universo, sabe que el Mal existe, por lo tanto no sería libre albedrío, al menos el lo sabría. Por lo tanto. . . no es correcto.


----------



## Mr.Foster (22 Abr 2022)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> decir que el mal y el bien es relativo es cierto,



NO.
Es falso.

Más allá de cualquier ley existe un imperativo universal que es no hacer daño a otro. 
Un segundo imperativo universal que se desprende del primero podría ser el respeto por la vida (de hombre, animal o planta).
Esas cuestiones son Buenas "en sí", por fuera de cualquier relativismo histórico, social, legislativo, religioso, etc. 
Quebrantar esos imperativos equivale a obrar Mal.

Por lo tanto, existe un Bien y existe el Mal.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Como hacen los creyentes.
> 
> Afirman que su dios es incognoscible, lo que les lleva a otra paradoja. LA DEL CREYENTE.
> 
> Porque nada puede ser afirmado de un dios que es incognoscible.



Supongo que sabe que lo que subraya es una ironía. Dios no es incognoscible en los términos en que se desarrolla una vida que cuenta con Dios. En Cristo-Dios tenemos mucho más de lo que necesitamos para comprender la esencia del Padre. Son los enemigos de Cristo los que tienen ese problema, como quien no acepta una definición concreta haciéndose trampas al solitario. La vida de Jesús, el Evangelio, su Pasión, muerte y Resurrección son conocidos y aceptados por los cristianos como testimonio de la Divinidad hecha Hombre. 

Tanto como suele reprochar a los creyentes que no conocen la "literatura" de su Fe, tendría bastante con aprender algo de lo mucho que conoce pero no sabe ni discierne.


----------



## BGA (22 Abr 2022)

pgriyo dijo:


> Eso se lo hubiera tragado de niño.
> 
> En la privación por la privación no hay ninguna virtud, ni mucho menos su sublimación.
> 
> ...



Es usted muy retorcido. Privarse cuando supone un sacrificio que implica de lleno a la voluntad no es privarse por privarse. Le enviaré de nuevo a la nevera porque no propone nada interesante a ningún debate, sino solo mal meter como un nene mal criado. Adiós.


----------



## Sr. Breve (23 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> NO.
> Es falso.
> 
> Más allá de cualquier ley existe un imperativo universal que es no hacer daño a otro.
> ...



creo que sus argumentos no son tan acertados

siguiendo el segundo imperativo, no se podría matar especies invasoras en un ecosistema, y esto provocaría que un mayor número de especies autóctonas mueran

además, qué consideramos vida respetable? todo lo que esté vivo? si es así, la vida de un gorgojo del polvo es respetable? y la de una bacteria? o la de un perro? porque gorgojos, bacterias y bichos pequeñitos los matamos a miles todos los días sin darnos cuenta, y si atropellamos a un solo perro nos da mala conciencia, de hecho todos los bichos, animales y plantas son malos también porque matan sin darse cuenta y no solo para comer y sobrevivir

solo con andar por el campo te estás cargando a un montón de bichos cada vez que pisas el suelo

con el coche ni te cuento

todos nosotros al infierno, los bichos y animales también


----------



## ueee3 (23 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Es bueno encontrar entre tanto devaneo alguien que ve el meollo de la cuestión
> Coincido con usted.
> 
> Sabemos de las influencias o condicionamientos negativos que se puedan recibir en la niñez, ahí sí es donde se pone aprueba el libre albedrio del ser humano, en la lucha por imponerse un comportamiento ético contrario a los que culturalmente se lo haya sometido desfavorablemente.
> ...



Buenas reflexiones.

Los borregos, son libres?


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Abr 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Los borregos, son libres?



No.
Ningún animal lo es.
El ser humano es la única criatura libre de todo el universo.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> cierto,
> 
> porque la definición de benevolente no es objetiva,
> 
> ...



Ciertamente la definición de la ley de la gravedad es consensuada.


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Abr 2022)

BGA dijo:


> Es posible que en la mayoría de los casos el libre albedrío se manifieste negando opciones naturales o condicionadas pero no son los únicos. De hecho pienso que el espíritu más fuerte -el más libre después de todo- no es aquel capaz de aguantar un deseo o tentación sino el que "afirma" con su actitud o decisión una determinada elección contra corriente o contra natura si se quiere. Por ejemplo, un misionero puede haber renunciado a muchos aspectos que son vitales para el resto de la gente y además puede llegar a poner su vida al servicio de otros. Renuncia a ciertos placeres -negación del instinto- pero es capaz también de dar un paso al frente complicando lo que entendemos una vida normal. Ofrecer la vida por una causa, sea la que sea, no es una negación de la propia vida sino su sublimación de acuerdo a creencias y voluntades más fuertes que el deseo, los instintitos o el condicionamiento.
> 
> Existe por tanto una capacidad para negar lo que parece imposible de negar pero además otra capacidad para afirmarse en lo que parece imposible, o estúpido según algunos, en afirmarse.
> 
> Creo que por ahí van las diferencias entre virtud y santidad según el Cristianismo.



Claro, la voluntad positiva en ciertos casos es otra manifestación del libre albedrío, pero en los experimentos de libet lo que se puede medir objetivamente es la voluntad negativa, mientras que la voluntad positiva se confunde en los automatismos cerebrales.

Es como en la meditación, observamos nuestros pensamientos que surgen como nubes en un cielo limpio, al principio muchas, pero nos negamos a seguir esas nubes o generar tormentas de emociones que oculten el cielo pristino de la consciencia pura.

Es una manifestación negativa de la voluntad.


----------



## ueee3 (23 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No.
> Ningún animal lo es.
> El ser humano es la única criatura libre de todo el universo.



Sabes que cuando he dicho borregos me he referido a "borregohumanos", no?


----------



## ConanChé (23 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ciertamente la definición de la ley de la gravedad es consensuada.



la ley de la gravedad es una cosa que existe, pero, no se sabe porqué.

Einstein le quiso dar un porqué metiendo una 4 dimensión,

y entonces las masas curvarían ese tejido espaciotiempo,

pero a los que defienden eso, habría que preguntarles, ¿por qué las masas curvan el espaciotiempo?,

igual que a la ciencia habría que preguntarles ¿por qué la energía se desdobló en las partículas que dices y las fuerzas que dices?,

aquí existen defensores de que preguntarse el porqué de todas las cosas, es una pérdida de tiempo,

pero los grandes pensadores, se hacen esta pregunta, y se han hecho grandes por buscar la respuesta, y en esa búsqueda incompleta, han dejado conocimientos parciales,

aunque, como he dicho antes, puede que esos conocimientos parciales sean un pasaje de un Relato,

Relato que es uno de los infinitos Relatos de una Biblioteca que no ha hecho nadie y no visita nadie,

y la Biblioteca no sufriría cambios por lo que es eterna,

y los cambios percibidos en este Relato, serían cambios Relatados


----------



## Sunwukung (23 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> la ley de la gravedad es una cosa que existe, pero, no se sabe porqué.
> 
> Einstein le quiso dar un porqué metiendo una 4 dimensión,
> 
> ...



Quise decir que las definiciones pueden ser objetivas, no solo lo físico percibible con los sentidos es lo objetivo.


----------



## Hanselcat (23 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Eso que llamas paradoja es una gilipollada.


----------



## ConanChé (23 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Quise decir que las definiciones pueden ser objetivas, no solo lo físico percibible con los sentidos es lo objetivo.



¿Por ejemplo?, y estoy hablando de definiciones calificativas


----------



## Mr.Foster (23 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> ¿Por ejemplo?, y estoy hablando de definiciones calificativas



Defina usted, primero, que entiende como una "definición calificativa."
Va de suyo que si a un objeto, material o inmaterial, se le incluye una calificación, que por definición, es subjetiva, la definición resultante no tendrá las características de definición objetiva que se pretende. Es una pretensión contradictoria.


----------



## Nefersen (24 Abr 2022)

¿Por qué no podría autodestruirse?


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Por qué no podría autodestruirse?



Hay ciertas cosas que un Dios omnipotente no puede hacer.

Hay que distinguir entre lo que es físicamente posible de lo que es lógicamente posible., algo es lógicamente posible si su descripción no viola la ley de la no contradicción.

Aplíquese a la paradoja de si Dios puede crear una piedra que una vez creada no puede mover.

Tampoco puede mentir, esa acción sería contraria a la lógica por propìa definición, ni hablar de suicidarse....

Hay algo que efectivamente no puede hacer, pero lo concedió de manera voluntaria, y es la creación de criaturas libres que aún él, no puede prever que decisión tomarán ante un caso concreto.


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Abr 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> El verdadero drama de la libertad, es el optar por el bien o por el mal. Ese conocimiento del bien y del mal también se nos otorgó libremente por Dios al comer el fruto del arbol prohibido. Y en ese árbol, cargado de simbolismos, está enroscada la serpiente, para persuadirte de que el bien y el mal son, simplemente, conceptos relativos....
> 
> El relativismo moral es netamente judío, igual que el determinismo,como doctrina que defiende la ausencia de libertad en el hombre, es genuinamente protestante. Dios es perfecto y el camino de perfección ni es oscuro, ni está previamente trazado; consiste en elegir el bien con pleno conocimiento y libertad, habiendo podido elegir el mal.



El arbol sobre el que esta enroscada la serpiente se llama ADN. Manipular el ADN ese uno de los mayores males que se pueden hacer contra la Vida.


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Abr 2022)

Primero habría que dirimir que es el bien y que es el mal. Si un león mata a una gacela, es eso el mal? Si un león mata a las crías de otro león, es eso el mal? Es diferente el mal para un humano que para un león?


----------



## Nefersen (24 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Hay ciertas cosas que un Dios omnipotente no puede hacer.



Si hay algo que Dios no puede hacer, no es omnipotente. Ésa sí que es una contradicción evidente e irresoluble. No encuentro ninguna contradicción en que Dios pueda autodestruirse, siendo omnipotente y omnisciente. Sólo entraría en contradicción con la idea de un dios eterno.


----------



## Ulisses (24 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Primero habría que dirimir que es el bien y que es el mal. Si un león mata a una gacela, es eso el mal? Si un león mata a las crías de otro león, es eso el mal? Es diferente el mal para un humano que para un león?



El león es una bestia; no tiene conciencia, sólo instinto. El alma y una inteligencia superior es lo único que nos eleva sobre las bestias.


----------



## Lubinillo (24 Abr 2022)

Ulisses dijo:


> El león es una bestia; no tiene conciencia, sólo instinto. El alma y una inteligencia superior es lo único que nos eleva sobre las bestias.



De verdad? Vamos hombre no me toques los cojones, eso podrá colar con niños imberbes que uno peina canas ya. No hay mayor bestia que el ser humano aunque no todos claro. "El hombre es el lobo para el hombre" acaso no te suena eso? De desalmados e idiotas esta el mundo lleno.
jajajajaja inteligencia superior dice


----------



## Ulisses (24 Abr 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> De verdad? Vamos hombre no me toques los cojones, eso podrá colar con niños imberbes que uno peina canas ya. No hay mayor bestia que el ser humano aunque no todos claro. "El hombre es el lobo para el hombre" acaso no te suena eso? De desalmados e idiotas esta el mundo lleno.
> jajajajaja inteligencia superior dice



No he dicho que todos los hombres sean iguales. Tampoco lo son las bestias.

En la mayor parte de los casos las diferencias son inapreciables entre unos y otros.


----------



## ConanChé (24 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Defina usted, primero, que entiende como una "definición calificativa."
> Va de suyo que si a un objeto, material o inmaterial, se le incluye una calificación, que por definición, es subjetiva, la definición resultante no tendrá las características de definición objetiva que se pretende. Es una pretensión contradictoria.



a ver, 

eso es lo que he dicho antes,

que las definiciones calificativas son todas subjetivas,

salvaría las de prefijo omni,

y antes decía que las perceptibles,

pero habiendo seres humanos con defectos en sus aparatos perceptores,

esas definiciones se ha llegado por mayoría, extensa, pero no consenso,


----------



## Mis Alaska (24 Abr 2022)

El diablo también es una criatura de Dios, que se rebeló y se alejó de él. 

Dios permite el mal si el del puede sacar un bien mayor.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> a ver,
> eso es lo que he dicho antes,
> que las definiciones calificativas son todas subjetivas,



a ver...
si introduce una calificación, dejó de ser una definición.
Solo es una opinión.


----------



## ConanChé (24 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> a ver...
> si introduce una calificación, dejó de ser una definición.
> Solo es una opinión.



creo saber de donde viene la malinterpretación,

quizás más que definición calificativa, lo debería haber llamado definiciones de los calificativos,


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si hay algo que Dios no puede hacer, no es omnipotente. Ésa sí que es una contradicción evidente e irresoluble. No encuentro ninguna contradicción en que Dios pueda autodestruirse, siendo omnipotente y omnisciente. Sólo entraría en contradicción con la idea de un dios eterno.



No comparto su punto de vista.

Si Dios puede realizar todo, entonces Dios puede eliminar su propia omnipotencia.

Es todopoderoso haciendo lo que quiere y no padeciendo lo que no quiere; lo cual, si le sucediese, no sería todopoderoso, y por lo mismo no puede algunas cosas, porque es todopoderoso.

Agustín plantea que Dios no puede realizar acciones o crear situaciones que puedan concluir que Dios no es Dios, implica poseer un poder sin restricción, *salvo que por propia decisión acepte limitarla,* que es justamente lo que hace cuando crea al Hombre, ya que solo cediendo voluntariamente en su omnipotencia, es posible que esa criatura sea totalmente libre y sus decisiones fuera de la omnisciencia divina.

Por otra parte, el lenguaje no tiene idoneidad suficiente para describir el tipo de poder que un ser omnipotente pudiera tener. el solo intento de plantear paradojas como la de la piedra inamovible, es fútil, dado que el lenguaje no puede abarcar a las entidades que son motivo de la paradoja.

Aquello sobre lo que no podemos hablar, debemos dejarlo pasar en silencio, salvo que nos porfiemos en aparentar ser muy rústicos e ignorantes.


----------



## Sunwukung (24 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> ¿Por ejemplo?, y estoy hablando de definiciones calificativas



Por ejemplo el tiempo en la física clásica, que no es más que una comparación de un movimiento cualquiera con un movimiento patrón periódico y uniforme.

La definición de las magnitudes fundamentales, que dependen de un patrón objetivo.

Y así muchas cosas.


----------



## Mr.Foster (24 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> creo saber de donde viene la malinterpretación,
> 
> quizás más que definición calificativa, lo debería haber llamado definiciones de los calificativos,



Es posible, de otra manera es una evidente contradiccion.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> y por lo mismo *no puede* algunas cosas, porque es *todopoderoso.*



Si es todopoderoso, los puede TODO. 
Si NO PUEDE algo, NO ES todo poderoso.


----------



## Sunwukung (25 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si es todopoderoso, los puede TODO.
> Si NO PUEDE algo, NO ES todo poderoso.



Y sin embargo la luz puede ser una onda o una particular y ni siquiera, supuestament, tiene consciencia.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (25 Abr 2022)

Es que el dios del antiguo testamento es un demonio. Concretamente, Moloch/Baal. Por eso exige sacrificios rituales sangrientos humanos, sobre todo de niños. Es un demonio come niños.

El dios verdadero es Jesús. Pero no es omnipotente, ni omnisciente, pues tenía forma humana. Vino a ayudarnos para que, cuando muramos, podamos acceder a la siguiente dimensión. Imagino que él estará por ahí.


----------



## Nefersen (25 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Y sin embargo la luz puede ser una onda o una particular y ni siquiera, supuestament, tiene consciencia.



Partícula u onda son definiciones, no "la cosa".

Yo soy el que soy, no es una definición. Es "la cosa".


----------



## ConanChé (25 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Por ejemplo el tiempo en la física clásica, que no es más que una comparación de un movimiento cualquiera con un movimiento patrón periódico y uniforme.
> 
> La definición de las magnitudes fundamentales, que dependen de un patrón objetivo.
> 
> Y así muchas cosas.



ya contesté un poco más arriba que a lo que me estoy refiriendo es a las definiciones de los calificativos,

bello
bueno
malo
feo
sabroso


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si es todopoderoso, los puede TODO.



Justamente por ser todopoderoso, *puede no hacer algo*, porque así lo requiere su Plan.


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> ya contesté un poco más arriba que a lo que me estoy refiriendo es a las definiciones de los calificativos,
> 
> bello
> bueno
> ...



Hay calificativos que al exhibir características tan esenciales y reconocibles por todos, que admiten ser definidos.
Pero otros calificativos, la mayoría, exhiben características tan difusas y susceptibles de ser opinables o discutibles y con tal carga de subjetividad que es imposible la definición.


----------



## Locoderemate (25 Abr 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> Si hay algo que Dios no puede hacer, no es omnipotente. Ésa sí que es una contradicción evidente e irresoluble. No encuentro ninguna contradicción en que Dios pueda autodestruirse, siendo omnipotente y omnisciente. Sólo entraría en contradicción con la idea de un dios eterno.



Tambien podria surgir de la nada entonces... 

Podria crearse y destruirse eternamente


----------



## ConanChé (25 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tambien podria surgir de la nada entonces...
> 
> Podria crearse y destruirse eternamente



el problema, entonces, sería la definición de nada,

NadaTotal=ausencia de Todo eternamente

NadaParcialSemieternaOrígen=ausencia de Todo sin principio pero con Final

NadaParcialSemieternaFinal= ausencia de Todo con principio pero sin Final

NadaTemporal=ausencia de Todo con principio y final

y en el Todo ausente estarían incluidos Espacio y Energía


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Abr 2022)

La Nada no existe en el mundo físico, es imposible definirla.
La Nada es una entidad propia de la Metafísica,con los riesgos e imposibilidades que implica arriesgar una definición en ese campo.


PDD:
_Es imposible el surgimiento del ser a partir del no ser, de la nada.
Pero si por atrevidos preguntamos por qué hay algo, al mismo tiempo, debemos darnos cuenta que estamos confirmando la imposibilidad de la nada, ya que si hay algo, es justamente porque la nada es imposible que exista._


----------



## ConanChé (25 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> La Nada no existe en el mundo físico, es imposible definirla.
> La Nada es una entidad propia de la Metafísica,con los riesgos e imposibilidades que implica arriesgar una definición en ese campo.



la NadaAbsoluta no existe, porque tú existes en el modo cartesiano, ó si eres una simulación, por lo menos existe esa simulación,

pero sí es posible definirla adjetivándola, y entonces no estamos definiendo una única nada


----------



## ConanChé (25 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> _Es imposible el surgimiento del ser a partir del no ser, de la nada.
> Pero si por atrevidos preguntamos por qué hay algo, al mismo tiempo, debemos darnos cuenta que estamos confirmando la imposibilidad de la nada, ya que si hay algo, es justamente porque la nada es imposible que exista._



ElTodo=unión de todos los EnteReal,

ElTodo es eterno, sin principio ni final,

pero entonces quién no dice que al menos 2 de los Entes sean NadaSemieterna,

y al menos otros 3 Ente, EnergíaCausaOrigentodo, y EnergíaCausaFinaltodo, y todo

hacer notar que todo sería diferente de ElTodo,

y a esos Ente, denominarlos EntePrimordial


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 Abr 2022)

davitin dijo:


> Pero cómo va a crearse un universo con libre albedrío y sin mal?si alguien quiere hacer el mal y no puede por qué lo impide dios entonces no hay libre albedrio.



Entonces Dios en su omminopencia, porque no "purifica" o purificó nuestras almas, o nos hace bondadosos, o nos "abre" el canal a él, para q en nuestro libre albeldrio no elijamos hacer el mal?

Todas estos razonamientos y paradojas, la verdad es que lo más lógico q se saca es q simplemente dios no existe...


----------



## Mr.Foster (25 Abr 2022)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Entonces Dios en su omminopencia, porque no "purifica" o purificó nuestras almas, o nos hace bondadosos



Se dijo varias veces ya.
El no crea almas puras...*crea almas*, y son ellas las que DECIDEN ser buenas o malas.
Se trata de libre albedrío para decidir.
No es tan difícil...


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 Abr 2022)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El matrimonio es racional porque esta amparado y protegido por Dios. Lo irracional es pretender del matrimonio un asunto civil, burocratico. Esto es la muerte de nuestra civilizacion.



Creo que en todas las sociedades del mundo desde siempre, excepto en la modernidad, el matrimonio siempre ha sido un asunto pràctico, por los terrenos, por los arreglos de las familias, para garantizar el sustento de la madre y sus hijos, etc.. de lo contrario tenias hijos huerfanos o abandonados y vendidos, convertidos en bandidos al crecer. Nada de dios ahi, aparte de las creencias personales de cada uno...


----------



## Busher (25 Abr 2022)

Un hilo muy interesante, fertil y constructivo en el que se aportaran datos, evidencias y testimonios novedosos, del que todos obtendremos sorprendentes conclusiones y saldremos con una perspectiva teologica diferente de la que tengamos ahora, sin duda.

Voy a ver algo en la tele.


----------



## Hastael2020nada (25 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Se dijo varias veces ya.
> El no crea almas puras...*crea almas*, y son ellas las que DECIDEN ser buenas o malas.
> Se trata de libre albedrío para decidir.
> No es tan difícil...



Ya, ya entendí el concepto que libre albeldrío = decidir si ser bueno o malo
Sin embargo dios en su supuesta omminotencia, podría hacer más para influenciarnos o facilitarnos q tiremos al camino correcto, sin quitarnos nuestra libertad. Habiendo tantos humanos q les cuesta discernir y con lo corruptas que son las autoridades q dictan e influencian lo que està bien o mal. 
Lo que mencioné antes, más "visiones" o señales, sentir ese "amor y paz divinos", sin embargo no lo hace, porqué?


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2022)

Hastael2020nada dijo:


> Entonces Dios en su omminopencia, porque no "purifica" o purificó nuestras almas, o nos hace bondadosos, o nos "abre" el canal a él, para q en nuestro libre albeldrio no elijamos hacer el mal?
> 
> Todas estos razonamientos y paradojas, la verdad es que lo más lógico q se saca es q simplemente dios no existe...



Volvemos a lo mismo, si nos hace "puros" como tu dices no nos da posibilidad de eleccion, entonces que sentido tendria la existencia humana misma?


----------



## Hastael2020nada (26 Abr 2022)

alb. dijo:


> La paradoja de Epicuro o el problema del mal, ha resultado un quebradero de cabeza para la iglesia y sus teologos durante siglos, que no han obtenido una respuesta satisfactoria.
> 
> Pero resulta interesante repasar los diferentes intentos de explicarlo, algunos de los cuales se han mencionado ya en este foro:
> 
> ...



gracias por ponerlo todo tan claro y numerado en tu post.
La conclusión que se saca es o que no hay Dios, o de haberlo es imposible que sea las 3 cosas que se le atribuyen.


----------



## martipwner (26 Abr 2022)

No se puede ser bueno sin probar lo malo.


----------



## SilviuOG (26 Abr 2022)

Bartleby dijo:


> La religión atribuye a Dios las cualidades de: omnipotente, omnisciente y omnibenevolente.
> 
> La iglesia ha utilizado la teoría del libre albedrío para justificar la existencia del mal. Siempre ha dicho que dios creo al hombre libre para que elija su camino, para que tome sus decisiones y decida si caminar por el camino del bien y del mal. La vida en este sentido, como lo ha planteado la iglesia, sería una prueba en la que el hombre debe decidir entre el mal y el bien. Si así fuese, Dios no sería omnisciente, puesto que un dios omnisciente no necesitaría de pruebas para tener conocimiento de algo.
> 
> ...



Ese esquema está bastante errónea. La Paradoja de Epicuro es bastante más elaborada y sobre todo sin errores o líneas lógicas al aire.
No sé quién la habrá hecho, pero es cutre y consigue precisamente alejarse del estudio de la verdadera Paradoja.
Sobre la existencia de Dios desde el punto religioso de cualquier religión ya se ha demostrado su NO existencia física.
Puede considerarse más bien una idea, una forma de expresar lo desconocido de forma aceptable y sobre todo como herramienta de gobierno.


----------



## Bartleby (26 Abr 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Ese esquema está bastante errónea. La Paradoja de Epicuro es bastante más elaborada y sobre todo sin errores o líneas lógicas al aire.
> No sé quién la habrá hecho, pero es cutre y consigue precisamente alejarse del estudio de la verdadera Paradoja.
> Sobre la existencia de Dios desde el punto religioso de cualquier religión ya se ha demostrado su NO existencia física.
> Puede considerarse más bien una idea, una forma de expresar lo desconocido de forma aceptable y sobre todo como herramienta de gobierno.




Eso de que físicamente se ha demostrado la no existencia de Dios. No sé qué científico habrá querido perder su tiempo en semejante absurdo, pero debía de tener mucho tiempo libre. Es evidente que a Dios no se va a llegar nunca a través de la ciencia, la ciencia tiene su lugar, importantísimo, y la fe tiene el suyo en quienes la profesan, por ello hay científicos de primer nivel que tienen fe religiosa.

Hay quienes afirman que como no se ha podido demostrar científicamente la existencia de Dios, cosa absolutamente cierta, esa es la prueba palmaria de la no existencia de Dios. Pero yo no lo veo así.

Pero en mi opinión, de existir Dios, cosa que ignoro, la ciencia no nos llevaría a demostrar su existencia como quien descubrió la célula o los átomos. Si Dios es ese ser omnipotente, solo revelaría su existencia a quienes él quisiese ( los profetas) y cuando quisiese. Porque un ser omnipotente, por mucha ciencia que tengamos, y aún estamos en pañales, sería imposible de demostrar su existencia salvo que esa fuese su voluntad.

ESTOY ESCRIBIENDO ESTO DESDE MI MÓVIL, MIENTRAS LUCHO CONTRA EL BOMBARDEO DE PUBLICIDAD QUE ME IMPIDE ESCRIBIR.


----------



## Akathistos (26 Abr 2022)

SilviuOG dijo:


> Ese esquema está bastante errónea. La Paradoja de Epicuro es bastante más elaborada y sobre todo sin errores o líneas lógicas al aire.
> No sé quién la habrá hecho, pero es cutre y consigue precisamente alejarse del estudio de la verdadera Paradoja.
> Sobre la existencia de Dios desde el punto religioso de cualquier religión ya se ha demostrado su NO existencia física.
> Puede considerarse más bien una idea, una forma de expresar lo desconocido de forma aceptable y sobre todo como herramienta de gobierno.



*Opinión*: "se ha demostrado la inexistencia de Dios". 
*Realidad*: la lógica y el orden natural *apuntan* a la existencia de Dios, y no a cualquier dios sino a un Dios cristiano que es Logos y Verdad. 

SI hay que hablar hay que hacerlo con precisión y solo de las cosas que se saben. Pero sobre cuestiones filosóficas cualquiera se cree capacitado para dar respuesta a esta clase de preguntas como si tuviera alguna clase de competencia personal.


----------



## Mr.Foster (26 Abr 2022)

Akathistos dijo:


> *Opinión*: "se ha demostrado la inexistencia de Dios".
> *Realidad*: la lógica y el orden natural *apuntan* a la existencia de Dios, y no a cualquier dios sino a un Dios cristiano que es Logos y Verdad.
> 
> SI hay que hablar hay que hacerlo con precisión y solo de las cosas que se saben. Pero sobre cuestiones filosóficas cualquiera se cree capacitado para dar respuesta a esta clase de preguntas como si tuviera alguna clase de competencia personal.




Su simplificación deja de ser válida cuando introduce un elemento ideológico.
Mejor hubiera sido decir que la realidad y el orden natural apuntan a* la existencia de un Diseñador*, si lo personifica se derrumba en la religión y pierde verosimilitud.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Justamente por ser todopoderoso, *puede no hacer algo*, porque así lo requiere su Plan.



Claro. Pero "puede NO hacer" no es lo mismo que "NO puede hacer", que es lo que posteaste antes.


----------



## Nefersen (27 Abr 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Tambien podria surgir de la nada entonces...
> 
> Podria crearse y destruirse eternamente



Sí.


----------



## Sunwukung (27 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> ya contesté un poco más arriba que a lo que me estoy refiriendo es a las definiciones de los calificativos,
> 
> bello
> bueno
> ...



El ámbito de lo psicológico también es objetivo pero mucho más difícil de consensuar, ciertamente. De eso se encarga, hasta donde puede, la psicología y la filosofía siempre y cuando haya un sistema.


----------



## Avidiuscasio (27 Abr 2022)

Que seria hacer el bien en estos tiempos? o bien con los criterios de lo que se habla en este tema, teniendo en cuenta que el libre albedrío se relaciona con ello.

Repito, que sería el "Bien" hoy en día? No matarás?
Hubo un tiempo que la guía del bien era la religión establecida, hoy por hoy , se habla de una espiritualidad más individualista, sin religiones, pero si con Dios. Aunque ese tipo de creencias no se a donde llevan, y que mandamientos cumple esa gente. Porque después se hay una gracia divina, también tiene que existir un deber mandando. y acá es donde se generan grandes conflictos, para los que una cosa puede ser un pecado mortal, para otros no lo es. Se me ocurren varios temas polémicos, como la libre sexualidad , aborto, riquezas si o no, etc. Yo lo que notó es que hay mucha personas que dicen creer en Dios , ya sea el cristiano u otro, pero no cumplen ningún mandato divino ni se abstienen de nada en el plano material, lo que hace unos tiempos se conocía como "Cristianismo de supermercado", un cristianismo sin mandamientos, vaya..., donde todo es rosas y ninguna espina. Eso para mi no tiene sentido, si hay un Dios, tiene que haber una guía, reglas que acatar, y un plan. No se, si alguien tiene respuesta contribuya.


----------



## ConanChé (27 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Su simplificación deja de ser válida cuando introduce un elemento ideológico.
> Mejor hubiera sido decir que la realidad y el orden natural apuntan a* la existencia de un Diseñador*, si lo personifica se derrumba en la religión y pierde verosimilitud.



Lo del Diseñador es una idea que profundizando te puede acercar a LaVerdad.

Porque parece claro que esto es un diseño, por la cantidad de componEntes que tiene, y como está relacionados unos con otros.

LaVerdad, que uno de los pasos recientes para desentrañarla, es que era posible llegar a ella sin tener que recurrir a un Diseñador, y sin recurrir a un posible azar, y este paso es el principio antrópico.

Porque, el ser humano, cree que hay un diseño, porque él mismo diseña, y es el único componEnte de este DiseñoGlobal, que conozcamos hasta ahora, que diseña.

Diseño que, tal y como hemos definido "diseño", debe cumplir la función de estar ahí por servir a algún propósito,

Y el ser humano, es capaz de reconocer diseños,

Por ello, el principio antrópico,

"este diseño existe así, porque existe alguien que lo reconoce",

porque si dentro de alguno de los infinitos diseños posibles, no existieran seres que reconocieran ese diseño, pues el diseño podría no tener esta finura que hemos encontrado en este,

pero el principio antrópico creo que tiene un problema,

problema que he empezado a desgranar *aquí*


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (27 Abr 2022)

Yavhe el dios de la guerra de la zona del libano,que se IMPUSO sobre los otros dioses


----------



## ConanChé (29 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> Justamente por ser todopoderoso, *puede no hacer algo*, porque así lo requiere su Plan.





Nefersen dijo:


> Claro. Pero "puede NO hacer" no es lo mismo que "NO puede hacer", que es lo que posteaste antes.



recordando esto, me ha venido una reflexión,

y es la de que el verdadero libre albedrio existe solo si eres omnipotente,

porque, una vez que existes, y eres consciente de que existes, solo si eres omnipotente, puedes elegir entre hacer cualquier cosa, y no hacerla,

como dejar de existir, sin experimentar ninguna angustia,


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Abr 2022)

ConanChé dijo:


> el verdadero libre albedrio existe solo si eres omnipotente,



No puede ser, ya que ningún ser humano es omnipotente.
La capacidad de decidir es característica del ser humano, y decide aún con sus debilidades y flaquezas.
Esa decisión es la que Ël valora.


----------



## ConanChé (29 Abr 2022)

Mr.Foster dijo:


> No puede ser, ya que ningún ser humano es omnipotente.
> La capacidad de decidir es característica del ser humano, y decide aún con sus debilidades y flaquezas.
> Esa decisión es la que Ël valora.



no, lo que estoy diciendo es que el único que tendría libre albedrio sería el ser omnipotente que decís que nos creó,

porque Él me está obligando a existir


----------



## Mr.Foster (29 Abr 2022)

Disculpe...me perdí.


----------

